# First forum knife Final



## george tichbourne (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought that a new thread would be in order at this point.

The forum knife to Nick's specs is finally priced out and ready for production.

The blade will be 3/16", 440C, cut from a 7 1/4" X 1 1/2" bar, heat treated to Rc 56-58 cryogenically treated, and bead blasted. Handle holes are 3/4" diameter with 1/4" pins and thong tube. Handle material is 1/4" Indigo Blue diamond wood pinned and epoxied in place. Sheath is a simple neck sheath made from black micarta.

Price will be $142 US ~ $142 CDN plus applicable taxes. Shipping extra, we ship Express Post because it's traceable.

Pricing is based on a minimum of 40 knives in order to keep costs down re handle material, logo engraving and steel. (set up charges and shipping costs increase with smaller volumes thereby raising the final price of the knife)

If someone like Schiez will volunteer to organize the numbering I would appreciate it.

When orders are placed I would appreciate them emailed to me directly and there will be a $50 deposit required. Please include your phone # because I will call you for credit card #s.


George Tichbourne
www.tichbourneknives.com
[email protected],com
905 670 0200


Sequential numbering will be stamped on all knives so special numbers must be noted on your order if required. In case of two people wanting the same number the first one in will get it and the second one will get an email. Higher numbers therefor will take longer to be completed.

CFP markings will be laser etched on all knives on the left side ahead of the handle scale.


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Emails sent for payment information. 001 or the next larger number available please.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 10, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> .... *CFP* markings will be laser etched on all knives on the left side ahead of the handle scale.


 
Hope you're feeling better, George. 

e-mail sent. 

BTW, please don't make the same typo on the knives. (Just a bit of friendly ribbing).


----------



## schiesz (Feb 10, 2008)

What follows is the one and only official list for this knife. Note the "key" at the bottom for what it all means.

schiesz

CPF Knife List

1 tensixteen
2 schiesz
3 Sasha
4 Sigman
5 Unforgiven
6 Crenshaw
7 ghostreaction
8 Monocrom
9 darell
10 Kiessling
11 silverfox
12 weedle256
13 aj1985
14 spydernut
15 TVODRD
16 donny dont
17 sunspot
18 Marcspar
19 darmawaa
20 smokelaw1
21 phantomphoton
22 Reima
23 darmawaa
24 LEDad
25 [email protected]
26 Sesh (Tensixteen's friend)
27 telkin
28 SteveL
29 Mdinana
30 shuter
31 J_Oei
32 steed77
33 tomtec
34 Kingsmono
35 JosephK
36 Mr. Sasha
37 Darell 
38 Christoph
39 Empyfree
40 tensixteen Sr.

ALL SHIPPED!

 Needs to call the Tichbournes:cqbdude HAVE NOT CONTACTED GEORGE YET:Sgt LED 65535Dances with FlashlightBillGMiloxDefabricata

Legend:
black - No contact has been made
Red - George has received contact info
Orange - down payment received by george
Green - Full payment received by george
Pink - SHIPPED


----------



## Telkin (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like #27 if that's not available I will coordinate with George directly about options.


----------



## tensixteen (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'll like #40 as well (for my dad)

Thanks George and Schiesz
Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey thanks for doing this! I m no. 11! Yeah!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 11, 2008)

Number 8 is fine by me. 

I'll take a lower number if any of the seven folks ahead of me decide to back out.

BTW, is anyone PMing the CPFers on the list so they know about this thread?


----------



## Sigman (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought I posted this here...maybe it was an associated thread? Soooo...

#4 is fine with me (if that's what we're looking at in respect to the list?)!!


----------



## weedle256 (Feb 11, 2008)

#12 is fine with me.

e-mail to follow


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 11, 2008)

So if I can pimp about 10 more sales our final cost will go down?
Or do we need more?


----------



## schiesz (Feb 11, 2008)

Telkin said:


> I would like #27 if that's not available I will coordinate with George directly about options.



I'm waiting on a response from the person currently in the 27 slot. Hopefully we can make everyone happy here.

schiesz


----------



## Cuso (Feb 11, 2008)

Im fine with #16, can we use Paypal for payment ??


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 11, 2008)

We have stayed away from Paypal and prefer to contact our customers directly for their credit card information. Just e-mail us your phone number and we'll do the rest 

Carol Tichbourne
905-670-0200
[email protected]
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 11, 2008)

OK ... will do. But good luck getting me on the phone, with me being seldom at home and the time difference 
bernie


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 12, 2008)

Ill take #33 if you can tell me roughly when we will be expected to pay the full amount?

will email as soon as you can tell me..

Crenshaw


----------



## KeeperSD (Feb 12, 2008)

schiesz, i must apologise but you will have to take me off the list. My play money has been allocated elsewhere since the initial thread and the "boss" won't give up any more at this stage. Sorry if i have screwed anyone around. Best of luck with the knife and i hope you make the required 40 sales


----------



## Sigman (Feb 12, 2008)

Did I miss a pic of the "final" prototype with final grinding, scales? :thinking:


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 12, 2008)

Planned completion of first 40 is the end of March if we can get started in the next week or so. (about 6 weeks)

Blue handle material is not in yet so prototype is on hold. Shape has been worked on and front pin hole has been moved up and back to center line of handle. Will rescan blade this evening if you like.

George


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 12, 2008)

sweet, email inbound..

Crenshaw

PS: I hope i dont regret this money..


----------



## schiesz (Feb 12, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> schiesz, i must apologise but you will have to take me off the list.



No problem KeeperSD, i'll get the list updated.

schiesz


----------



## weedle256 (Feb 12, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> sweet, email inbound..
> 
> Crenshaw
> 
> PS: I hope i dont regret this money..



I know we haven't seen the final version yet, but I like what we've seen so far. Also, take a look at George's website... he makes some very nice knives. 

In the end, I am sure we'll be quite happy. We'll have something unique, the very first CPF blade, designed by commitee, and built by someone that obviously knows what they are doing :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 12, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> PS: I hope i dont regret this money..


 
Well.... It's not a light. But still CPF related. :twothumbs


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2008)

Toying with the idea of glow epoxy scales.
Maybe I should ask for mine with handles unattached so I can use them for making a mold.


----------



## Telkin (Feb 12, 2008)

For those who are hesistant, George is a very reputable knifemaker. I purchased a fantastic Kitchen knife from him for my mother in person this past X'mas. I was the one who pointed him to CPF and explained a little bit about our crazy obsession. 

BTW, if you've ever seen his knives in person you'd needn't worry about quality. It's a keeper for sure.

PS. I will be taking pics of the Final Prototype or finished product when I can get my hands on it. :twothumbs


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...4645295427/a=120465585_120465585/t_=120465585

Here is a scan of the reworked knife. If someone is good with photoshop they can paint the handle blue.

Weight is 4 OZ, could go up a little when the plywood handles are replaced with blue Dymond wood.

George


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 12, 2008)

Cant help thinking that that money could go toward a new novatac, or could be part of a new invictus...i almost couldnt sleep last night debating with myself if i shoudl pull out or not..

but after seeing that scan....(figuretively speaking) for sure!

Crenshaw


----------



## tensixteen (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice work George!

This looks beautiful!..Will contact you about payment for mine soon. You could also send Ghostreaction's blade, and Crenshaw's with both of mine together. That would save on shipping.

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 13, 2008)

:twothumbs:

But i wonder what customs is gonna think :duh2:....lol! 

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 13, 2008)

So far I have about 10 confirmations, but still need more before I can start cutting metal and ordering handle material in quantity. Blue Dymond wood is not something that I keep in stock and the thickness we will need is on hold at my supplier but will not be held forever.

Credit cards will not be debited for the deposit until that time.

The sooner I can start the quicker the knives will be ready.

George


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 13, 2008)

Would it be possible to list the CPF handles of the people that have confirmed so those of us that have sent our information knows it was received?


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 13, 2008)

Will post a list of confirmations this evening.

George


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 13, 2008)

what do you mean by confirmed?
i see more then ten names on the list..:thinking:

Crenshaw


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 13, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> what do you mean by confirmed?
> i more then ten names on the list..:thinking:
> 
> Crenshaw




Confirmed means you have contacted george tichbourne as required in the first post of this thread and provided him with the information he needs to start making the knives.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2008)

PM sent regarding payment.


----------



## schiesz (Feb 13, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> Confirmed means you have contacted george tichbourne as required in the first post of this thread and provided him with the information he needs to start making the knives.



Just to be perfectly clear on the list I created;

None of those people have CONFIRMED to me that they are ready and willing at the final cost as provided in this thread. I created that list from information received in previous threads, and mainly from the poll and people's choices within it.

All names listed have indicated at some point that they would buy the knife if we came in under $150.

George is referring to people who have contacted him directly, as Unforgiven points out here.

schiesz


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, well i have contacted him.....so...wait and see i guess 

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I was the first to see this thread, and I e-mailed George a handful of days ago. Just waiting to see if he got my e-mail.


----------



## sunspot (Feb 13, 2008)

Email sent. 17 as on the list is fine with me.

 sort of.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 13, 2008)

(list removed to avoid confusion - darell)

I will not be contacting anyone re deposit until we are ready to start. 
George


----------



## Telkin (Feb 13, 2008)

You forgot me George! I emailed 2 days ago.

Ken


----------



## spyderknut (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd like #41 if the first 40 sell -- otherwise I will take any random number.

I just stumbled across this thread. If it was advertised, I'm certain we'd get to 40 lickety split.


----------



## steed77 (Feb 13, 2008)

I would like one. Any number is fine.

Email sent:candle:


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 13, 2008)

:rock:

Crenshaw


----------



## Sigman (Feb 13, 2008)

I was CERTAIN I'd sent an email? :thinking: I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 14, 2008)

Can we make an exception to the no cross posting rule, just this once? Kiessling or Sigman could sticky it...

of course, after Sigman gets his confirmation....

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 14, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Confirmations....


 
Thanks for posting the confirmation list, George. 

Either my MSN or my cellphone with e-mail capability is acting up. 
I was getting a bit worried if you had gotten my e-mail.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, good idea. Sticky it is.
bernie


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 14, 2008)

now if we could only increase awareness in the general flashlight forum...

Crenshaw


----------



## Darell (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm guilty of missing this! Email sent.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello George,

Wow, what an offer. I am in, and I have sent my confirming email. I don't have a number preference since it looks like #1 is already spoken for.

Thanks for doing this.

Tom


----------



## sunspot (Feb 15, 2008)

It looks like the Big Dogs are getting in on this deal. Looks like the minimum will be met.

I haven’t heard back from George yet but I’m in on this buy for sure.


----------



## shuter (Feb 15, 2008)

It looks very nice. I just ordered one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darell (Feb 15, 2008)

sunspot said:


> I haven’t heard back from George yet but I’m in on this buy for sure.



That's all fine and dandy. But you'll have to lose the little owl, and get yourself a larger K-9.


----------



## schiesz (Feb 16, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> now if we could only increase awareness in the general flashlight forum...



Looks like that wish was granted...

I don't think we'll have much trouble hitting 40 now.

schiesz


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 16, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Looks like that wish was granted...
> 
> I don't think we'll have much trouble hitting 40 now.
> 
> schiesz


 
Agreed! 

We might end up with the opposite problem.... too many orders for George to make.... The horror!


----------



## schiesz (Feb 16, 2008)

Unless someone else backs out, or George makes more than 40, we have two spots left. 

Please email George your contact information if you have not done so yet. I'll try to PM/email those on the 'interested' list that do not show up on George's list sometime this weekend.

Thanks everyone for your assistance and cooperation in this project!

For those who have not been following all that has been going on here, and need to see some pictures;

Tensixteen came up with this design:




George Tichbourne made a prototype:




George re-worked the proto:




And George made a final proto:




The final knives will be have blue dymondwood scales. For examples of George's finished work see his website: www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## greenstuffs (Feb 16, 2008)

wow hope the next project is a Folder i really would like to see and may be get a cpf folder :devil:


----------



## Christoph (Feb 16, 2008)

PM sent I am in for #38. It will match my 005 Spy.
Chris


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 16, 2008)

wow! i left cpf alone for a day, and this happens...awsome! heheh

Crenshaw


----------



## sunspot (Feb 16, 2008)

Darell said:


> That's all fine and dandy. But you'll have to lose the little owl, and get yourself a larger K-9.


Beware of dog? Heck, beware of owner.

BTW, that Great Horned Owl and his mate, was roosting in my front yard for many months. I really liked watching them.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 16, 2008)

sunspot said:


> BTW, that Great Horned Owl and his mate, was roosting in my front yard for many months. I really liked watching them.


 
oo:

I think that came out a bit wrong.


----------



## sunspot (Feb 16, 2008)

Oops.:wave:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2008)

:lolsign:

(Okay, I'll stop now).


----------



## darmawaa (Feb 17, 2008)

#25 please


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like we're only short by one. oo:


----------



## tensixteen (Feb 17, 2008)

greenstuffs said:


> wow hope the next project is a Folder i really would like to see and may be get a cpf folder :devil:


 
hello greenstuffs,

I love folders too..if there's ever a demand for a cpf folder, i'd love to submit my designs!..=)

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## sunspot (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't heard from George from my email so I sent him a PM.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2008)

sunspot said:


> I haven't heard from George from my email so I sent him a PM.


I think George might be waiting until he has the confirmed 40.


----------



## sunspot (Feb 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I think George might be waiting until he has the confirmed 40.


I got a PM back from George. He knows I'm in.


----------



## Greta (Feb 17, 2008)

George's wife, Carol told me that she (George) would be putting up a general clarification notice this weekend (or soon) to let everyone know what's happening.

BTW... we all owe Carol a huge *THANK YOU!!!*  ... She has been keeping track of all of this stuff and helping out George. Thank you Carol!!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> George's wife, Carol told me that she (George) would be putting up a general clarification notice this weekend (or soon) to let everyone know what's happening.
> 
> BTW... we all owe Carol a huge *THANK YOU!!!*  ... She has been keeping track of all of this stuff and helping out George. Thank you Carol!!


 
Much thanks to George's Wife! :thanks:


----------



## Darell (Feb 18, 2008)

Yay Carol!

I haven't heard anything back yet either (but I'm still on the list, so that must count for something). I'll just sit tight until somebody tells me to do something different. Email was sent. I'm in. Money's ready.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 18, 2008)

Woah slow down bro!

I was hoping this CPF blade to be an annual thing. Hope not to get burn out but look forward instead to see a CPF blade every year.

Save your folder design for our next blade! 

For everyone info, 
I know tensixteen personally and Nick is totally not a newb when it comes to blades. I ve seen some of his designs and his folders especially, are rockin hot!



tensixteen said:


> hello greenstuffs,
> 
> I love folders too..if there's ever a demand for a cpf folder, i'd love to submit my designs!..=)
> 
> ...


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 18, 2008)

For those who missed it the list of CONFIRMED order is post #40 of this thread and up to date as of this morning.

As Sasha says Carol is the real mastermind behind this project, I just make the knives.

There are 22 confirmed orders on hand right now, enough to begin bringing in enough material for the first 40 knives....the reason I am holding off is the laser engraving, the setup charge is substantial so I will have to have all 40 ready at one time for engraving and do it all on one setup.

George


----------



## Reima (Feb 18, 2008)

I am in. schiesz's list shows that only # 39 is available so I will take that number unless # 22 becomes available.


----------



## schiesz (Feb 18, 2008)

Reima said:


> I am in. schiesz's list shows that only # 39 is available so I will take that number unless # 22 becomes available. George's list below shows only 23 confirmed knives to date.



Sounds good, i'll get it on there.

schiesz


----------



## Darell (Feb 18, 2008)

Ahhh. Confusing to post other lists. Post #4 in this thread should be the official list that's updated and used. Plus that one has my name spelled correctly!


----------



## schiesz (Feb 18, 2008)

Darell said:


> Ahhh. Confusing to post other lists. Post #4 in this thread should be the official list that's updated and used. Plus that one has my name spelled correctly!


 
Hey, that one has my name spelled correctly too 

I've kept it updated, but have not kept the status on there. I'll start doing that as well on that list.

**EDIT** List in post #4 updated.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for updating Schiez, did you note Riema's request for a number change.

For everyone else, the reason we have two lists is the problem of editing, I cannot edit Schiez's list and he cannot edit mine...just the way it works.

Actually all unconfirmed numbers are up for grabs at this point as far as I am concerned but Schiez is taking care of allocating the numbers, contact him with regards to that part.

George


----------



## schiesz (Feb 18, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Actually all unconfirmed numbers are up for grabs at this point as far as I am concerned but Schiez is taking care of allocating the numbers, contact him with regards to that part.



I think we should give people a few days to contact George and keep their place in the list. After that, they will be up for grabs. 

So, by Midnight, Feb 21st have your contact information sent to George, and let us know here in the thread that it has been done. After then, the numbers are up for grabs.

schiesz


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 18, 2008)

May i Respectfully request a change from #33 to either #6 or #7 if they are not confirmed by 21st? thankyou..

dont mean to snatch numbers, but i would like a lower number..
if both chronos and SgtLed Confirm, ill stick with my #33, thankyou!

Crenshaw


----------



## Cuso (Feb 18, 2008)

I've lost interest in the project ..please remove me from the list. Thanks


----------



## schiesz (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, #16 is now open.

schiesz


----------



## Darell (Feb 18, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> For everyone else, the reason we have two lists is the problem of editing, I cannot edit Schiez's list and he cannot edit mine...just the way it works.



Got it. Yes, that's the way it works. But we REALLY have to maintain just one list or I already know what's gonna happen, and it won't be pretty. So you guys decide who wants to be the keeper of the list, and I'll be happy to put the most current list into anybody's post so they can edit it. Until we hear different, we should all assume that Post #4 is the ONLY official list... and stop posting more lists!

Thanks. Don't mean to be snotty, just trying to keep things from getting ugly later.

Lots of mods/admins watching this thread - we can edit any of the posts, so just let us know what you may need done.

Now.. back to me again: Did I miss where we were supposed to send down payment? Or will that be asked directly through our contact info?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 19, 2008)

Darell said:


> Now.. back to me again: Did I miss where we were supposed to send down payment? Or will that be asked directly through our contact info?


 
No. You didn't miss it. Once you send George an e-mail confirming you want in on the project, along with your telephone number, he will contact you for your C.C. info., later on.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 19, 2008)

By the way the 40 quanty was a minimum budget amount only, more can be produced if required but when the run is over that is it,

This pattern will never be repeated.

I have my eye on a couple of other of Nick's designs that I will ask his permission to reproduce instead.

George


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 19, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> By the way the 40 quanty was a minimum budget amount only, more can be produced if required but when the run is over that is it,
> 
> This pattern will never be repeated.
> 
> ...


 
SWEET! 

The CPF knife is going to be a Limited Edition. 

Here's what the collector in me thinks of that....


----------



## Reima (Feb 19, 2008)

Schiesz,
Please note that George has acknowledged that he has received my contact information.
RC


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 19, 2008)

Carol Tichbourne here ~
Thankyou for your kind words. 

OK, I am in the process of preparing a note to clarify everything I can think of regards the knife project from a manufacturing and retailing standpoint. 

I understand the possible frustration/confusion with different lists with chosen numbers etc. Think of the fun I'm having at my end 

Anyway this forum has some very helpful moderators and Sasha who are doing what ever they can to simplify and have this project run smoothly. It is a first in many aspects and there will be a few bumps along the way but I have no doubt that all will work out to everyones satisfaction.

At this point in time I am waiting for all forty (40) participants to contact us and confirm their order then I shall start my order processing. From a time management point of view it only makes sense for me to do everything at one time. Any of you who have contacted us have not been ignored or forgotten, that's one reason George put his list up.

Am working on that clarification note now, you should see it here in a couple days. 

Best to All - Carol Tichbourne


----------



## schiesz (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your assistance on this Carol. I'll do whatever i can to assist, including keeping the list in post 4 up to date if you would like me too. I can turn over control of that list to you, if you'd prefer it that way.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 20, 2008)

Good Morning, "THankyou" but no I would really appreciate it if you could manage the list for me. That will make my life alot easier.

Carol


----------



## schiesz (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, no problem. 

schiesz


----------



## Darell (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for working that out, guys. I removed the one other list that we had somewhere in the middle of the thread, and added the word "official" to the one in post #4. So now that is the ONLY one we pay attention to!


----------



## weedle256 (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anybody sent a PM to those folks on the list that have not confirmed with George? Perhaps they just need a  to get with George...


----------



## schiesz (Feb 20, 2008)

I PM'ed some people, but not all. I'll send something out to the rest now.

Tonight is the deadline before the reservations open up, so I hope they do something soon.

** EDIT **

PM'ed everyone now. I might have missed someone, or PMed someone twice, but I think I covered them all.

schiesz


----------



## Reima (Feb 20, 2008)

Schiesz,
In post #81 you said they had until Midnight of Feb 21st to contact George.
RC


schiesz said:


> I PM'ed some people, but not all. I'll send something out to the rest now.
> 
> Tonight is the deadline before the reservations open up, so I hope they do something soon.
> 
> schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Feb 20, 2008)

Oops, I meant tonight, Wednesday night. Guess they have one more day then.

FWIW, George isn't asking for any money yet, just a phone number. I see no reason for anyone to delay.

schiesz


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 20, 2008)

My above post about my serial number is duly noted right?


Crenshaw


----------



## schiesz (Feb 21, 2008)

Sure is Crenshaw.

schiesz


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! I sent the e-mail.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks smokelaw

George


----------



## schiesz (Feb 21, 2008)

#19 on the list now open.


----------



## Donny Dont (Feb 21, 2008)

I have contacted George and Carol as well as schiesz to confirm my interest in this knife.

Joe


----------



## schiesz (Feb 21, 2008)

List updated. #13 now available.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 21, 2008)

confirmed Joe
George


----------



## schiesz (Feb 21, 2008)

#26 is now _AVAILABLE_


----------



## Darell (Feb 21, 2008)

schiesz said:


> #26 is now free



But the rest are still full price?


----------



## schiesz (Feb 21, 2008)

Darell said:


> But the rest are still full price?


 
And I bet stich_paradox wouldn't have dropped out if he knew!

Haha, ok, #26 is _*NOW AVAILABLE*_!


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 21, 2008)

UPDATE from CAROL ~
OK - Today I have started to contact people for their credit card information for the deposit on the knife $50
-------------------------
These are people confirmed with DEPOSITS
--------------------------
SilverFox
Schiesz
Sasha
Telkin
Unforgiven
Donny Dont
Sasha (for husband)
Smokelaw1
weedle256
Shuter
Knut
Steed77
Sigman
Sunspot
Darell
Reima
AJ
Christoph
Monocrom
Kiessling
[email protected]
Crenshaw
tensixteen
Sesh
tensixteen Sr
ghostreaction
phantomphoton

------------------------
Only a couple more left to hear from.
I will apologize in advance for my poor timing where time differences are concerned. 
---------------------
THERE ARE SOME OPEN NUMBERS CHECK POST #4 FOR 
YOUR OPPORTUNITY TO BE PART OF THIS PROJECT !!


Best regards, Carol 905-670-0200 
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## weedle256 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think you may have called me a couple of times today. I didn't accept the call because I didn't recognize the number.

Any chance 126 is part of your number or are you calling from the number in your post?


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Weedle,
I did try to phone you but it was this evening and I left a message.
No, that is not part of my number.
I'll try you again tomorrow. Occassionally I'll use my cell that shows as PRIVATE but generally it's 905-670-0200 or 905-677-9297. The last number is a call out number only.

Also I try to keep the calls to a respecatable hour, but no matter how much I try I usually get someone out of bed in some state.

Cheers, Carol 905-670-0200
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## weedle256 (Feb 21, 2008)

My bad... sorry, I checked what I sent and it was the wrong number :whoopin:

I've sent the right one... really!



george tichbourne said:


> Hi Weedle,
> I did try to phone you but it was this evening and I left a message.
> No, that is not part of my number.
> I'll try you again tomorrow. Occassionally I'll use my cell that shows as PRIVATE but generally it's 905-670-0200 or 905-677-9297. The last number is a call out number only.
> ...


----------



## Darell (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah, I'm in the same boat. I see the number in my phone - I didn't answer since it was not recognized. I can call you tomorrow, or you can give me another try, and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Greta (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmmm... if your number shows as 'private', don't be surprised if I answer with "Hi Honey!"... Ummmm... currently, my husband is the only one who ever calls my cell phone from a private number...


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 21, 2008)

I am trying to add this javascript thingy to my post, thought it might help people work out what time everywhere is, but i can, someone from admin help if you think its useful? thanks..

weblink
http://www.clocklink.com/world_clock.php

Java script..

<body><script src="http://www.clocklink.com/embed.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">obj=new Object;obj.clockfile="world001-blue.swf";obj.TimeZone="PST";obj.width=480;obj.height=250;obj.wmode="transparent";showClock(obj);</script>

Javascript another version?

<embed src="http://www.clocklink.com/clocks/world001-blue.swf?TimeZone=PST&" width="480" height="250" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 21, 2008)

I've stopped phoning for tonite, will start again tomorrow. 
When you see:
905-670-0200
or
905-677-9297
Please answer the phone, It's me after you for your credit card number - Cheers, Carol


----------



## Greta (Feb 21, 2008)

Crenshaw.... I think this link is useful. Should do the trick...


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 21, 2008)

or , yeah, we could just do that...thought the idea of an embedded clock would be cool though..

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 21, 2008)

Thankyou, that should help keep alot of people safe from my untimely phone calls. :thumbsup: Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2008)

Carol, I just got home from work; and I got your message.

If I don't have time to contact you tomorrow, I'll definitely do so on Saturday; at the latest.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 22, 2008)

Thankyou Sir, appreciate that. In case anyone is concerned about when or how to contact us we're pretty much 24/7  Our phone is on from 8am - approx 9:00pm our time daily(toronto, canada) after that it goes to message system. (Sundays it's off from 8am-10am for Church - for some reason the Ministers seem to frown on cell phones going off during the service - can't understand why ) :thinking: 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## sunspot (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in. Carol has my CC information:twothumbs. To pass along some more information, look to see the 905 area code when the call comes in.

BTW, Toronto is the same time zone as Eastern.

Carol, thank to so much for helping on this project. I'm sorry I was not able to pass that on when you called.


----------



## Greta (Feb 22, 2008)

Just answer your phone with "Hi Honey!"... It's the secret code... and Carol will know that you're legitimate...


----------



## aj1985 (Feb 22, 2008)

May I please have the number 13 if it hasn't been taken yet. It has a bit more significance than the number 23. 

thanks 
aj


----------



## schiesz (Feb 22, 2008)

I am trying to track down one of the interested parties here. If you initials are KK, please send me a PM. I need to update your status in post 4 and don't know your user name. Thanks,

schiesz


----------



## sunspot (Feb 22, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Just answer your phone with "Hi Honey!"... It's the secret code... and Carol will know that you're legitimate...


That's funny. I answered the call with "Hi Carol!'. I think she was relieved that I knew who was calling.
I sure am glad that it was Carol and not George calling me.


----------



## schiesz (Feb 22, 2008)

sunspot said:


> That's funny. I answered the call with "Hi Carol!'. I think she was relieved that I knew who was calling.
> I sure am glad that it was Carol and not George calling me.



I did the same thing. And right as I said it I hoped that is wasn't George!



schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 22, 2008)

Sasha, that's actually a great code think it should be mandatory :twothumbs

Sunspot - Thankyou for your kind words, and YES I was very relieved that you knew it was me calling. You have no idea how relieved.......

Schiesz - You can pretty much assume it's me on the other end of the line. George rarely makes calls on his own he's usually doing "kniffie" things I can't do 
-----------------------
I've updated the members list of those who have paid their deposit.
I left messages for a couple folks and this weekend I'm going to try and reach those outside of North America. There are still people we have not heard from  or those who have contacted us without phone numbers and we have sent them an e-mail and are waiting to hear back to see if they are still interested. 
-------------------------
Over the weekend I will endeavour to send confirmation e-mails to everyone I have processed a deposit for. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## tensixteen (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi George,

My local friend Sesh would like one too. Could you place him for one too? Shipping to me, and payment through me.

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi schiesz would you please add Sesh to the list. Thankyou, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 22, 2008)

AJ, if you check post #4 you'll see you are down for #13.


----------



## Greta (Feb 22, 2008)

BTW... I haven't had a chance yet to publicly thank whoever my anonymous benefactor is. So I will take that opportunity now...

*Thank you whoever you are!! *:kiss: This is a very generous and special gift... and one that will most definately be treasured as such. Thank you... from the bottom of my heart... really...


----------



## jasonck08 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice knife!


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 22, 2008)

I know who it is.......................but I'm not tellin'  Carol


----------



## Greta (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes well... I have ways of making people talk. I have access to the :banned: button.... :laughing:


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 22, 2008)

jasonck08 said:


> Very nice knife!


 
Check with schiesz but I think there are a couple empty spaces available  If you're interested in having one of those little beauties e-mail George at [email protected] with you name, phone # and address and we'll get back to you. Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 22, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Yes well... I have ways of making people talk. I have access to the :banned: button.... :laughing:


 No need to get your knickers in a twist  besides if you banned me who would plough through all this paper work ?? Carol :wave:


----------



## Greta (Feb 22, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> No need to get your knickers in a twist  besides if you banned me who would plough through all this paper work ?? Carol :wave:


Hmmm... I think that's a checkmate...


----------



## Reima (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Schiesz,

Have you noticed that Carol has updated post 110 regarding the deposits?

RC


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 23, 2008)

Reima said:


> Hi Schiesz,
> 
> Have you noticed that Carol has updated post 110 regarding the deposits?
> 
> RC


 
Hi, Carol here, poor Chris :mecry:he's probably trying to catch some R & R and I've been sending him all sorts of messages etc re the list and spaces.

At this point there are 8 people on the list who have NOT contacted us at all I'm trying to find them and determine if they are still interested. But these days with all the weird hours we all have to work its understandable that some are not available when I'm looking for them.

Presently there are THREE "Officially" open spots #19, #23 #39
however if we can't reach these other 8 there could be a couple more.
----------------------------
For anyone who is interested: 
One question I have been asked is when is the balance of the money payable for the knives. Generally I run the remaining balance & shipping costs a day or two before I ship. I gather everything up, take it to the post office to be weighed and the charge figured out and then I come back to our store and start doing all the final paperwork. 
NOTE: I will be putting a notice on this thread when the knives are nearly ready to ship and when I will start putting the rest of the money through.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 23, 2008)

Folks one thing I should mention here - Schiesz and a few others have been and are helping out with this project out of the goodness of their hearts - for me it's part of my job description.

I think we should all give them a big "THANKYOU !!" especially from me. The people I am speaking about have gone above and beyond to help make this project work. And I've no doubt been driving them crazy with all my PM's  (don't answer that Schiesz........)

You've got a great group of people on this forum, at least in this section and George and I appreciate each of you. Carol


----------



## schiesz (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm just getting to the list for today. Will be up to date soon.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 23, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I'm just getting to the list for today. Will be up to date soon.
> 
> schiesz



Schiesz #24 is now available. Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 23, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I'm just getting to the list for today. Will be up to date soon.
> 
> schiesz


 
Much thanks to you in helping this project go smoothly. :thanks:


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 23, 2008)

PM's have been sent to those who have not contacted us. They have been removed from the reserved list and when/if they contact us we'll try and find them a spot. 

Carol


----------



## Darell (Feb 23, 2008)

Reima said:


> Hi Schiesz,
> 
> Have you noticed that Carol has updated post 110 regarding the deposits?
> 
> RC



Aaaaagh! Only update the list in post 4, please!


----------



## schiesz (Feb 23, 2008)

Post #4 updated with the latest breaking developments. 

schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Feb 23, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> May i Respectfully request a change from #33 to either #6 or #7 if they are not confirmed by 21st? thankyou.



I'll make the change to #6 as soon as your down payment has been made. I don't think Carol has tried calling you yet, but should be doing so in the near future.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 23, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I'll make the change to #6 as soon as your down payment has been made. I don't think Carol has tried calling you yet, but should be doing so in the near future.
> 
> schiesz


 
That's correct Schiesz I will be trying to reach Crenshaw tomorrow. Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 23, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Post #4 updated with the latest breaking developments.
> 
> schiesz


 
Our lists match :twothumbs are we good or what  

Thanks, Carol


----------



## Darell (Feb 23, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Post #4 updated with the latest breaking developments.
> 
> schiesz



Yay! I'm orange!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 23, 2008)

Darell said:


> Yay! I'm orange!


 
You'll really be jumping for joy when you're pink!


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 24, 2008)

cool! so i guess ill aspect a call from you erm....i guess ill expect a call from Carol, erm, tonight my local time...ill be keeping my cell close at hand..

Crenshaw


----------



## schiesz (Feb 24, 2008)

In case someone has missed this on post #4, the following people have not yet contacted George and Carol:

Sgt LED
65535
Dances with Flashlight
BillG
Milox
Defabricata

Their reservations have been temporarily removed pending contact and making arrangements for the down payment. If your name is on this list, and you thought you had contacted Carol or made a down payment, let me know ASAP.

There are now 11 open spots (possibly only 5 if all of these are remedied). If you know anyone who might be interested, point them this way.

schiesz


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw spot 06 and 07 are empty. Could I get no.007 instead of 11? 
and Sesh be bump from 26 to 06?

Hope its ok and not too much hassle 


_*quoted list removed by Sasha... please do not repost and/or quote the official list. This will cause ALOT of problems for those who are doing so much work to keep this organized. Thank you for your cooperation... _


----------



## schiesz (Feb 24, 2008)

Crenshaw has already requested #6. I can make the other change you requested.

schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Feb 24, 2008)

All known number change requests have been completed.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 24, 2008)

There are approx 10 or so spots open. 
George & I are proceeding as if all 40 spots are full with the hope that by the time the knives are complete the list WILL be FULL 
----------------------
What happens next ? Well the project is officially in play and the manufacturing begins. The handle material was ordered at least a week ago so we are anxiously awaiting it's arrival. (it's coming up from the US)

The knife steel that we have purchased for this project and is in house now has to be cut to size, ground to shape, holes drilled, be prepared for heat treating, then sent to heat treating where they will spend approx. one week. They will come back at Rc56-58 and will have been cryogenically treated for enhanced edge holding.
Enough technical stuff for now
Let's try and get those empty spots  while George & I are busy up in the snowy north making these puppies 


*As this project moves along I will broadcast updates, more information and photos. Someone has graciously offered to place the photos on the forum for me. "Thankyou"

Cheers, Carol*


----------



## NA8 (Feb 24, 2008)

schiesz said:


> For those who have not been following all that has been going on here, and need to see some pictures;
> 
> Tensixteen came up with this design:
> 
> ...



Did someone use a certain knife as a model ? 

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_...e_company/benchmade_snody_fixed_resistor.html

Hmm... apparently it's discontinued but still available at some dealers.


----------



## Darell (Feb 24, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> There are approx 10 or so spots open.
> George & I are proceeding as if all 40 spots are full with the hope that by the time the knives are complete the list WILL be FULL



If it gets down to the wire and there are still spots that need filling, I'll likely fill another. You know - take one for the gipper. I don't want you guys stuck with expensive product!

Now... who's got Gippers phone number?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 24, 2008)

NA8 said:


> Did someone use a certain knife as a model ?....


 
Having a small fixed-blade with three holes cut into the handle to reduce weight is nothing new. Having a cut-out on the bottom of the handle for the index finger is nothing new either. And the clip-point style blade, same thing.

The Resistor is a fine knife. But it certainly wasn't the first to use those design elements.


----------



## NA8 (Feb 25, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The Resistor is a fine knife. But it certainly wasn't the first to use those design elements.



Actually I was thinking more along the lines of an interesting collectable pair.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 25, 2008)

NA8 said:


> Actually I was thinking more along the lines of an interesting collectable pair.


 
Well.... I never said this on BladeForums about any two knives.... mostly because a certain troll in a moderator's costume would have called me an ignorant fool, LOL. But.... Buy both! :twothumbs

(You know, there are still about 10 spots open on the list on post #4 of this thread). :naughty:


----------



## tensixteen (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi NA8,

I'd answer your question by saying that i didn't use any knife as my model.=) if you look at the thread where the knife design evolved, you'd be more convinced then by my mere reply here again. As for the Holes in the handle, it was an inspiration i got from Tom Mayo's knives. I actually emailed him to ask him if it was okay, and this was my email to him(accompanied by my sketches then):

"Hi Sir,

On CandlePower Forums (www.candlepowerforums.com), we're talking about a forum knife, and i was doing up some of the designs for them, including a folder and 2 fixed blades. On the Neck Knife design, i incorporated some holes to lighten the overall blade. Is this okay with you? 

Cheers and Regards,
Nick"

and this was the reply I got from Mr Tom Mayo, short and simple:

"Yes, of course"

Hope that answers your question. Furthermore, I also consulted with knifemaker Mr S.R. Johnson with regards to my design, and actually he commented this about my handle:

"Your handle shape is a bit like the Galyean Junkyard Dog pattern, is
that true?..."

Perhaps this would be a good chance for me to thank Mr S.R. Johnson too, as his words of advice have had been very helpful as guidance as i progressed on this design. He also gave me lots of useful comments with regards to the blade shape, the serrations along the thumbramp, and more..some of which i inculcated into the final design, and some of which i didn't. Thank you Steve for the help!

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

NA8 said:


> Did someone use a certain knife as a model ?
> 
> http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_...e_company/benchmade_snody_fixed_resistor.html
> 
> Hmm... apparently it's discontinued but still available at some dealers.


 

In brief knives have been around in various configurations since the beginning of time. George does not "copy" or "poach" patterns from other makers. There are only so many things you can do with a knife pattern and that is why alot of them from first glance look the same. Closer examination will show differences - hence you have a new model. Each individual maker has his own style that he or she incorporates into what he is creating. In the knife community most of us know one another and there is an unwritten code that you do not intentionally COPY someone else's design. However, making something similar is normal because as I said in the beginning - there are only so many things that you can do when you design a knife. There are a number of variences from the CPF knife to the one you are talking about. 

If you want a matched set there are a few spaces available, we'd be delighted to sell you two.  Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

*ATTENTION: Somewhere I had posted that the Private Messaging was a safe method of passing us your credit card info. Since have found out that is not the case. Please DO NOT use the PM for that purpose just e-mail us your phone number and I will call you. 

Cheers, Carol*


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

Thankyou to everyone who is sending me their ship to addresses. :twothumbs

Carol


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 25, 2008)

It is a pleasure doing business with you 
I even managed the English phone call


----------



## Darell (Feb 25, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Thankyou to everyone who is sending me their ship to addresses. :twothumbs
> 
> Carol



I think in general we're a more "email" crowd than a "phone" crowd here.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

Darell said:


> I think in general we're a more "email" crowd than a "phone" crowd here.


 
Agreed but phoning is the only safe way for some sensitive information 
Besides, I like it when the fellows answer my calls with "Hi Honey !" 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Greta (Feb 25, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Besides, I like it when the fellows answer my calls with "Hi Honey !"
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
 ... That is *TOO* funny!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Darell (Feb 25, 2008)

I could email some naughty pictures if that'll help sway you over to the "email is better" side.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

Sasha said:


> ... That is *TOO* funny!!! :twothumbs



Thought you might appreciate that 
Carol


----------



## Greta (Feb 25, 2008)

Darell said:


> I could email some naughty pictures if that'll help sway you over to the "email is better" side.


*DON'T* even jokingly take him up on this!! He'll do it!!! oo:


_Added_... and don't ask how I know!!


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

Darell said:


> I could email some naughty pictures if that'll help sway you over to the "email is better" side.



Ah c'mon, I didn't keep you on the phone very long at all 
How else was I to get you to part with your credit card # ??

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

Sasha said:


> *DON'T* even jokingly take him up on this!! He'll do it!!! oo:
> 
> 
> _Added_... and don't ask how I know!!



No actually I don't think he will ..........DDD Darell wouldn't do anything like that would you Darell ??? 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

Sasha said:


> _Added_... and don't ask how I know!!


 
OK just how is it you know ? or this something you don't wish to share with the rest of us at the moment ?? That purple dragon Barnie says sharing is a GOOD thing .................


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 25, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> It is a pleasure doing business with you
> I even managed the English phone call



Thankyou, we do not have many opportunities to phone different countries  You managed the call just fine, I was the one having difficulty  Carol


----------



## Darell (Feb 25, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> No actually I don't think he will ..........DDD Darell wouldn't do anything like that would you Darell ???
> 
> Carol



One 42 year old in Spandex coming up! Only problem is, the pictures will be going to your hubby! With a ransome note.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Thankyou to everyone who is sending me their ship to addresses. :twothumbs
> 
> Carol


 
Are we supposed to be doing that already? 

Give me a moment to email that to you.

*EDIT:*

Email sent. Please let me know if you got it. :thanks:


----------



## NA8 (Feb 26, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> Hi NA8,
> 
> I'd answer your question by saying that i didn't use any knife as my model.=)
> Nick



Sorry that my couthless post had negative connotations. My apologies. I was fascinated by the similarity of the design, and as the other knife is discontinued I thought there might be some collectors here who'd want to snag the Snody too. 
When I go to knife shows, I see an ocean of very similar products. Finding the one that fits your hand or compliments your set makes for a good time.


----------



## NA8 (Feb 26, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 26, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Are we supposed to be doing that already?
> 
> Give me a moment to email that to you.
> 
> ...


 
Monocrom your address has been received, Thankyou, Carol 
There is alot going on behind the scenes here I'm trying to get as much done in advance as I can so that when we are ready to ship it will just be a matter of putting it in the box. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Monocrom your address has been received, Thankyou, Carol
> There is alot going on behind the scenes here I'm trying to get as much done in advance as I can so that when we are ready to ship it will just be a matter of putting it in the box.
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 26, 2008)

*Please refer to post #4 for OPEN numbers still available :thanks: *Carol Tichbourne


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 26, 2008)

In the previous post I've listed OPEN numbers. If you are one of the people who was originally on the list and for whatever reason have not gotten back to us or have had difficulty reaching us  You can very easily get back on the list by e-mailing - [email protected]hbourneknives.com
or phoning 905-670-0200 8am - 9pm daily. 

We're just trying to streamline the process and keep the list updated and clean. You still have time to get in on this first ever knife project for the forum and we'd love to have you so just because your name has been removed does not in any way mean you are not welcome to say "Hey!" what happened, put me back on there, I didn't know I had to contact you.

Looking forward to hearing from you  CHeers, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 27, 2008)

Never before, probably never will again, have i so badly wanted my name in pink...or anything in pink for that matter....

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 27, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Never before, probably never will again, have i so badly wanted my name in pink...or anything in pink for that matter....
> 
> Crenshaw


 
One day, you'll meet a lovely girl.... wearing a pink dress.


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 27, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Never before, probably never will again, have i so badly wanted my name in pink...or anything in pink for that matter....
> 
> Crenshaw



*Now don't fuss  PINK isn't all that far away................. It's a good thing you're not an expectant Father......................*

George is starting to draw out the patterns on the steel, after that the steel is cut into strips, the strips are cut into individual knife sizes, then the basic pattern is profiled, the grinds are ground, the 5 holes are drilled, the knife is compounded & belted (preparation for heat treating), the individual numbers will have to be stamped on before the blades go to heat treat and then away they go to heat treating where they will spend about one week. During which time with luck the handle material will have arrived and we can start preparing that. When the blades come back from heat treating they have to be prepared once more for final finishing, bead blasted then sent to the engravers where they will spend approx one week. When they come back from the engravers THEN we can start to handle the knives. 

We will post when the knives are going into heat treating. 

Before that post you will see some photos of some of the process going on. *Pink* is not immediate but it is certainly underway and moving forward.  Cheers, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 27, 2008)

I was going to save my thousandth post for something special, but then this is...

I guess i should have been more specific..

I meant that ive never and probably never will again want something specifically to be pink....as in something to be colured pink...

green's good too...

is someone an expectent father? who?oo:

 for the pictures..

Crenshaw

PS: I have a thousand posts! omg...dont know whether i should be happy or sad that i speand waayyy too much time here...


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 27, 2008)

I see that #11 has opened up. I would like to change from my current number (#18) to #11.

I have also sent Chris a PM asking the same thing.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## schiesz (Feb 27, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> I would like to change from my current number (#18) to #11.



Done.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 27, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> .... PS: I have a thousand posts! omg...dont know whether i should be happy or sad that i speand waayyy too much time here...


 
If it makes you feel better, I spend hours a day cruising various sections of CPF. I think I spend more time here than Al does. 

P.S. - You guys should post more, on the weekends. I keep running out of topics, on the weekends.


----------



## Darell (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I ever heard what was going to be engraved on these (besides number). Are we stuck with "official?" :duck:


----------



## sunspot (Feb 27, 2008)

IIRC, "official" is to be dropped.:nana:


----------



## schiesz (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't say that I know for sure, but we aren't "STUCK" with anything until they get hit with the laser, so we're still ok.

George, 

What are your current plans for the logo? Is there a exact plan for it right now? Since its going to be laser engraved, does this leave us with only black and white, or are shades of gray possible? I know next to nothing about engraving, so I need to totally defer to you on this stuff.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 27, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> I see that #11 has opened up. I would like to change from my current number (#18) to #11.
> 
> I have also sent Chris a PM asking the same thing.
> 
> ...


 
My list of open numbers has been changed to reflect your request too.
Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 27, 2008)

Crenshaw, congratulations on your 1000th post 

Cheers, Carol & George 

Wonder how many posts I've put up under George's name ??  (carol)


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 27, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Wonder how many posts I've put up under George's name ??  (carol)




You could create your own account if you like.


----------



## Darell (Feb 27, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> You could create your own account if you like.



When I first read that, I thought George had typed it. 

So back to the engraving. I think this first run would look absolutely dreamy with a bicycle image on it. Who's with me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 27, 2008)

Darell said:


> .....So back to the engraving. I think this first run would look absolutely dreamy with a bicycle image on it. Who's with me! :thumbsup:





How about just 'CPF' with the number under the letters?


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 27, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> If it makes you feel better, I spend hours a day cruising various sections of CPF. I think I spend more time here than Al does.
> 
> P.S. - You guys should post more, on the weekends. I keep running out of topics, on the weekends.



well, im working at a temp job while waiting for school to start...so i guess i have a valid reason to be here from 9am-6pm everyday minus weekends..

Darell, why a bicycle? i thought we already had the logo....the "OFFICIAL CPF BLADE" one?

if not, how about something like this...wait, ill open up photoshop and then post again..

Crenshaw


----------



## Greta (Feb 27, 2008)

Regarding the engraving... my understanding was that it would be simple... "CPF 2008" ... in anticipation of annual versions... _*wink, wink, nudge, nudge*_...  <---george ... and that's what I'm sticking with... executive decision... 

*HOWEVER.... * if we don't get these last knives sold, there won't be any incentive for George or Carol to take this on again next year. The number of units (40) was based on member interest and making each unit affordable. There are a few out there who commited to this project and now are not even being mature enough to get in touch with George and Carol to say "yeah" or "nay". That's bad form guys... _REAL_ bad form! :tsk: 

Anyway... so anyone have any ideas on what we can do to get these last few units sold? :thinking:


----------



## Darell (Feb 27, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> How about just 'CPF' with the number under the letters?


Yeah! Or, maybe a bike.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 27, 2008)

oh, and thank you carol..

by the way, what color is the blue dymondwood? as in what shade of blue?

Crenshaw


----------



## Darell (Feb 27, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Darell, why a bicycle?


Uh... 'cause I like bikes. And I ride them. I even carpool with them, thusly:









> i thought we already had the logo....the "OFFICIAL CPF BLADE" one?


Aggh! Anything but "official."

Standing by for your photoshop of a bicycle engraving!


----------



## Darell (Feb 27, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Anyway... so anyone have any ideas on what we can do to get these last few units sold? :thinking:


Would be nice to spread them around. But my word is still good on taking a second to help the cause. (see what a martyr I can be?)

Who's making the Kydex sheath, btw? Any clue what sort it'll be? Belt loop? just a blade cover?


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 27, 2008)

heres something to work with, comments please...

i went with indigo blue cos they seem to offer that on the dymondwood webbie,

and i have no idea what the texture will be like..so just added a generic, "woody" texture (actually its just canvas texture)

this is the one i like..

*picture was causing confusion thus has been removed*

with the 2008

*see above*



and for Darell, cos he likes bikes so much.. :wave:




EDIT:ill just leave this one up for fun... in NO WAY will this be taken to be the cpf knife...

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 27, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> You could create your own account if you like.


 
Thankyou  but once this project is complete I'll be in the background where I belong 


Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 27, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> oh, and thank you carol..
> 
> by the way, what color is the blue dymondwood? as in what shade of blue?
> 
> Crenshaw


 
It's very pretty, lighter than what you have. As soon as our material comes in you'll see some. Carol


----------



## schiesz (Feb 27, 2008)

I posted a few pics of a knife I made (from a kit) with dymondwood handles in one of the other threads. Its red and blue laminated, but the blue is probably similar. I'm sure George finishes his knives quite a bit better than I do  The way the color comes out depends a lot on your care of finishing the wood, but this might give you a general idea:


----------



## tensixteen (Feb 27, 2008)

I would suggest 

1st
CPF Blade
2008

What do you guys think?

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 27, 2008)

*picture removed as it was causing confusion...read below*

is this closer to blue dymond wood?
used the texture from schiesz's pictures..

Nick, Can 1st CPF blade fit?, do you want my photoshop file to mess with? can send it to you..

Crenshaw


----------



## Greta (Feb 27, 2008)

Um... gentlemen? The engraving is going to be "CPF 2008". That has already been decided... ok? Let's not drive George and Carol crazy with this. I've already given them the go-ahead for it. The decision has been made.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 27, 2008)

whoops, yes m'am, cpf 2008 it shall be 

love the new "hurry, only a few left!" :twothumbs

Crenshaw


----------



## Darell (Feb 27, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Um... gentlemen? The engraving is going to be "CPF 2008". That has already been decided... ok? I've already given them the go-ahead for it. The decision has been made.



You can make a neat-looking bicycle out of 2008 if you're creative.



> Let's not drive George and Carol crazy with this.


Woops! As usual, I misunderstood my role here.


----------



## tensixteen (Feb 28, 2008)

Oops...

Haha..Yes Sasha..=)...

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 28, 2008)

Darell said:


> I'm not sure I ever heard what was going to be engraved on these (besides number). Are we stuck with "official?" :duck:


 
The numbers are NOT going to be engraved they are going to be stamped on by George. To have the numbers engraved would cost everyone a fortune. Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 28, 2008)

post removed to avoid confustion, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 28, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Um... gentlemen? The engraving is going to be "CPF 2008". That has already been decided... ok? Let's not drive George and Carol crazy with this. I've already given them the go-ahead for it. The decision has been made.


 
:thanks: Sasha !! Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 28, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I posted a few pics of a knife I made (from a kit) with dymondwood handles in one of the other threads. Its red and blue laminated, but the blue is probably similar. I'm sure George finishes his knives quite a bit better than I do  The way the color comes out depends a lot on your care of finishing the wood, but this might give you a general idea:


 
Nice work Chris,


----------



## Greta (Feb 28, 2008)

Gentlemen... I'd like to caution you all with regards to the "artist's renderings" that are being posted as speculation for what the final product will look like. I don't want anyone to expect what is being photoshopped here and be disappointed when that is not what they get. (hey... it happens! :shrug: ) The images that have been posted with the exception of the one that is in the graphic at the top of the CPF pages are "artist renderings". They are *NOT* the final product and should not be represented as such in regards to the engraving, stamping and handle color/texture. They will be what they will be within the parameters of what I have asked George to do and what he will be able to do for us. I would ask that you all please refrain from posting speculative images as some may expect exactly that and not get it... or some may decide they don't want that and either not get in on this or pull themselves out of it. That wouldn't do any of us any good.

I know we're all anxious to see the "final product"... but let's just wait until George can post an actual, untouched image... rather than an "artist's rendering"... ok? Thanks gentlemen...


----------



## Reima (Feb 28, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> The numbers are NOT going to be engraved they are going to be stamped on by George. To have the numbers engraved would cost everyone a fortune. Carol



How much of a fortune are we talking about?
RC


----------



## Greta (Feb 28, 2008)

Reima said:


> How much of a fortune are we talking about?
> RC


That's kind of a moot point... it's not going to be done at this stage of the game. The decision to stamp has already been made...


----------



## Reima (Feb 28, 2008)

Sasha said:


> That's kind of a moot point... it's not going to be done at this stage of the game. The decision to stamp has already been made...



Of course, you have made your decision.

However, I am very puzzled now! There are two posts from George making refernce to engraving and now we are told that they (the numbers at least) will be stamped.
Is there going to be any engraving on these knives? If yes, what will be engraved?



george tichbourne said:


> There are 22 confirmed orders on hand right now, enough to begin bringing in enough material for the first 40 knives....the reason I am holding off is the laser engraving, the setup charge is substantial so I will have to have all 40 ready at one time for engraving and do it all on one setup.
> 
> George





george tichbourne said:


> *Now don't fuss  PINK isn't all that far away................. It's a good thing you're not an expectant Father......................*
> 
> When the blades come back from heat treating they have to be prepared once more for final finishing, bead blasted then sent to the engravers where they will spend approx one week. When they come back from the engravers THEN we can start to handle the knives.


----------



## Darell (Feb 28, 2008)

Reima said:


> Of course, you have made your decision.
> 
> However, I am very puzzled now! There are two posts from George making refernce to engraving and now we are told that they (the numbers at least) will be stamped.
> Is there going to be any engraving on these knives? If yes, what will be engraved?



The engraving will be the parts that are common to all the blades. The "2008 CPF" part. The unique numbers will be stamped... as far as I understand it. The reason is simple: The common parts only require one setup charge. Unique numbers increase the cost. 

We'll have unique numbers - they'll be stamped instead of engraved. More hand-work the better I think!


----------



## Darell (Feb 28, 2008)

I swore that I posted this somewhere, and now can't find it....

Do we have any ideas/info on the Kydex sheath? Just a blade cover? With a belt loop?


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 28, 2008)

firstly I'd like to apologize, i think my renderings might have caused some confusion, ill take them down after this post, and just leave one up with just a reference to the COLOR of the blue dymond wood, which according to Carol is a close approximation, it will look slightly different due to the buffing and contouring though, so its onl for the _color_

The renderings in the first place were not meant to be speculation, i was under the impression that we were discussing the way the CPF logo would be engraved/stamped, etc, which we are not...so...my bad..

sorry for the confusion Sasha!

Crenshaw


----------



## schiesz (Feb 28, 2008)

Darell said:


> I swore that I posted this somewhere, and now can't find it....
> 
> Do we have any ideas/info on the Kydex sheath? Just a blade cover? With a belt loop?



It was initially discussed as a neck sheath, essentially a blade cover with a grommet in the end to put a ball chain through.

schiesz


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 28, 2008)

pictures removed, except for the one where Carol quoted me...if she is fine with that there, then leave it there..

Crenshaw


----------



## Greta (Feb 28, 2008)

*Reima*.... I guess you missed post #190 by George/Carol... see the red text that I highlighted... 



george tichbourne said:


> *Now don't fuss  PINK isn't all that far away................. It's a good thing you're not an expectant Father......................*
> 
> George is starting to draw out the patterns on the steel, after that the steel is cut into strips, the strips are cut into individual knife sizes, then the basic pattern is profiled, the grinds are ground, the 5 holes are drilled, the knife is compounded & belted (preparation for heat treating), *the individual numbers will have to be stamped on before the blades go to heat treat* and then away they go to heat treating where they will spend about one week. During which time with luck the handle material will have arrived and we can start preparing that. When the blades come back from heat treating they have to be prepared once more for final finishing, bead blasted *then sent to the engravers* where they will spend approx one week. When they come back from the engravers THEN we can start to handle the knives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greta (Feb 28, 2008)

And then of course there is this post which you initially asked your question after. I guess I just assumed that people would take this as "carved in stone"... and not open to negotiation... oh well... :shrug:



george tichbourne said:


> The numbers are NOT going to be engraved they are going to be stamped on by George. To have the numbers engraved would cost everyone a fortune. Carol


----------



## Donny Dont (Feb 28, 2008)

Darell said:


> Do we have any ideas/info on the Kydex sheath? Just a blade cover? With a belt loop?


 
From Post #1: "_Sheath is a simple neck sheath made from black micarta."_

Joe


----------



## schiesz (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm guessing he meant Kydex. I can't see a 'simple neck sheath' made from micarta!

schiesz


----------



## Reima (Feb 28, 2008)

Sasha said:


> *Reima*.... I guess you missed post #190 by George/Carol... see the red text that I highlighted...



Hi Sasha,
I guess that I missed that, my appologies.



Darell said:


> I'm not sure I ever heard what was going to be engraved on these (besides number). Are we stuck with "official?" :duck:


I see that I am not the only one who misunderstood about the numbers.



Reima said:


> How much of a fortune are we talking about?
> RC


I had to ask this question since we do spend a small fortune on lights. At that time I hadn't realised that everything was already cast in stone.
RC


----------



## spyderknut (Feb 28, 2008)

If it comes down to it, I can buy a second.

It looks like we are not going to get to number 41. Can I move up to 14?

Have you heard the one about the dyslexic, agnostic insomniac?


----------



## schiesz (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, gotcha at 14.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 29, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> If it comes down to it, I can buy a second.
> 
> It looks like we are not going to get to number 41. Can I move up to 14?
> 
> Have you heard the one about the dyslexic, agnostic insomniac?




Good Morning !! FORTY (40) is going to be the total amount for this project.  

Cheers, Carol


----------



## spyderknut (Feb 29, 2008)

He stays up all night wondering if there is a doG.


Thanks!


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 29, 2008)

Number 24 is now SOLD. Thankyou ~ LEDad ~

Cheers, Carol 


e-mail - [email protected]
website - http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 29, 2008)

This knife looks awesome, but I have no money(I've been following the planning and the designs).

Either way, I'm glad this project was successful.

:goodjob:


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 29, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> This knife looks awesome, but I have no money(I've been following the planning and the designs).
> 
> Either way, I'm glad this project was successful.
> 
> :goodjob:


 
Thankyou Gunner appreciate your kind words. Tensixteen & George did a good job. It's a nice little knife. The design process went quickly and a great product has been created.

There are still *10* more to sell but we are getting there 

With luck there will be another project and you can get in on that one.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 29, 2008)

For quick reference of open numbers currently available Sun, Mar 2/08

#19, #23, #28, #29, #31, #33, #34, #37, #39

To view official list and see who is in on the project go to *post #4 page 1*

------------------------------
Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Feb 29, 2008)

Again today I tracked the handle material only to find it is cooling it's heals at the border, sitting in customs 

Next week should see that material arrive 

As promised as soon as it hits there will be something up on the forum for the rest of you to view. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 1, 2008)

I must confess that patience is sometimes difficult for me...

I haven't ever purchased a hand built knife before, and I was wondering what they may be like. I popped over to George's web site and fell in love with the filleting knife shown as SOLD on the In Stock Now page. It is now in my hot little hand...  

I know very little about all the ins and outs associated with knives, but if this knife represents the craftsmanship of George, I am going to be very pleased with the CPF Special.

This knife fits wonderfully in my hand, and I have been running around cutting up everything. Thin slices of deli meats, no problem. Thin slices of tomato, no problem. I even picked up a salmon and filleted it, no problem.

I am not sure what I am going to use the CPF Special knife for, but I am planning on wearing out this fillet knife.

Wonderful job George. I am very pleased.

Thank you.

Tom


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2008)

I know quite a bit about knives. And considering what we're getting, the price is more than reasonable.


----------



## NA8 (Mar 2, 2008)

They can get up there, 

http://www.edcknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=2072

$7,500 the pair.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2008)

NA8 said:


> They can get up there,
> 
> http://www.edcknives.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=2072


 
.... Even if it's not the fancy stuff.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad you like it Tom, it is a nice looking knife. The handle is Cocobolo, my favourite, and it buffs nicely to a rich deep red. 

George


----------



## shuter (Mar 2, 2008)

I am not familiar with the term "simple neck sheath" used to describe the sheath included with the CPF knife. Are there photos of a similar sheath? I looked around George's site without finding sheaths. Just curious.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I know quite a bit about knives. And considering what we're getting, the price is more than reasonable.


 

If you were to purchase that knife under normal circumstances from us it would be over $250. It would be a special custom with the handle confirgeration that is not something we would generally produce.
The precision and work involved in that handle alone is tremendous.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Darell (Mar 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by Darell 
I'm not sure I ever heard what was going to be engraved on these (besides number). Are we stuck with "official?" 

>> I see that I am not the only one who misunderstood about the numbers.


In all honesty, I don't care about the difference, and therefor tend to think of stamping and engraving as the same thing. It is a way to permanently mark the metal. So I'm not so much confused - it is more from indifference. That said, the more that is "hand done" on the product, the better as far as I'm concerned. It almost sounds like some folks find engraving to be somehow more valuable? Not sure I understand, but then I'm not a collector by any means, so what do I know?


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

schiesz said:


> It was initially discussed as a neck sheath, essentially a blade cover with a grommet in the end to put a ball chain through.
> 
> schiesz


 
Shuter the kydex sheath will be as described by Schiesz in post #230.

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

Darell said:


> Originally Posted by Darell
> I'm not sure I ever heard what was going to be engraved on these (besides number). Are we stuck with "official?"
> 
> >> I see that I am not the only one who misunderstood about the numbers.
> ...


 

Darell a brief explanation.

Hand Engraving is itself a very exclusive art form - generally refers to very decorative scroll work or pictures handworked into the bolsters, parts of the blades, some integral handles and is something often found on very expensive rifles depicting hunting scenes. This engraving is painstakingly long and involved work, with only a handful of exceedingly capable craftsmen who produce this artistry. This is the engraving that holds real value when on a knife, gun or rifle.

The LASER engraving going on the CPF knife is LASER engraved by a machine, in a production type atmosphere and is nothing special except that it is clear, distinct and at present the only way we have to get the inscription on the group knife. 

The hand stamping of the numbers on the knife is part of the personal hands on manufacturing or crafting of the knife and to me, if I were buying one of these would hold more value because it was personally but on by the maker. (just my own preference)

Hope that helps explain it abit better for you. Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> If you were to purchase that knife under normal circumstances from us it would be over $250. It would be a special custom with the handle confirgeration that is not something we would generally produce.
> The precision and work involved in that handle alone is tremendous.
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
For a bit over $250 for a custom one-off model? That's still less than what I would expect to pay.

A few years ago, another customer knifemaker quoted me a price of $400 for a custom one-off model designed by an aquaintence of mine. This was before Spyderco introduced the first Chinook model. With the exception of a frame-lock and a titanium handle; basically the same knife.... And the price seemed way too low.

What I got was a much smaller version of the knife I ordered. About the size of a Spyderco Delica. 

After getting ripped off by a then not-too-well-known knifemaker, I decided to only buy from the ones with good, established reputations. 

Never heard a single negative comment about George. Honestly, if this project was being done by an unknown knifemaker; I'd save my money.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> For a bit over $250 for a custom one-off model? That's still less than what I would expect to pay.
> 
> Never heard a single negative comment about George. Honestly, if this project was being done by an unknown knifemaker; I'd save my money.


 
Thankyou Monocrom, it is our intention that there never be any negative comments about George  We work very hard to give our customers a positive experience in dealing with us and quality workmanship that they can be proud to own. 

Knifemaking is an extremely difficult way to make a living, you can never charge what the knife you are making is actually worth or you'd never sell any. Labour is something that doesn't really count. For me the one who manages the business I find this very upsetting because if we actually charged for the labour involved we'd have a store full of knives that no one could afford and we'd starve to death 

Carol


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay, off to send an email for #15. Larry


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not a knifemaker, but I do know enough about the business to know that it's not the best way to become filthy rich. 

May your fridge and table always be full.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> May your fridge and table always be full.


+1 
:rock:

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Okay, off to send an email for #15. Larry


 
Yeah!!Thankyou !! Only *10* more to go 

Have sent schiesz an e-mail your name should be on the list soon.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'm not a knifemaker, but I do know enough about the business to know that it's not the best way to become filthy rich.
> 
> May your fridge and table always be full.


 
:hairpull: That's a pretty fair assesment. The one constant over the years is that we have continued to meet some very nice people through George's work.  

My job has been to keep us one jump ahead of the wolf at the door........

Carol


----------



## marcspar (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll take one! Now down to single digits.....

I will send an email.

Marc


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

marcspar said:


> I'll take one! Now down to single digits.....
> 
> I will send an email.
> 
> Marc



"Thankyou!" Marc have you down for #18. Schiesz will up date list soon. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 2, 2008)

*Only 9 knives left !! * Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 3, 2008)

SHEATHS : A couple participants have inquired about having a leather sheath as well as the kydex for this knife. 

An 8-9oz dyed leather pouch style waterformed hand stitched sheath is available for this knife by special request. Add $50 to the price of the knife. (hand made/stitched by George) *Please indicate if you require the sheath to be Right or Left handed - 
*
The knife will automatically come with the kydex sheath. The leather is strictly an extra and one cannot be substituted for the other. If you were to request a leather sheath, the knife would come with BOTH.

Anyone interested please e-mail me at [email protected]

---------------------------------
Had the handle material tracked again today  It seems that it has arrived in Canada but has yet to be delivered. The poor mail lady tries to sneak past our door so I can't pounce on her and go after her about our parcel. Maggie our pup usually raises the alarm and I do manage to catch her most mornings 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Carol,

Will you add a RH leather sheath to my order for $50 additional and save me an email.  (You can press the quote button for a permanent, online record of my order upgrade.  )

Larry 



george tichbourne said:


> SHEATHS : A couple participants have inquired about having a leather sheath as well as the kydex for this knife.
> 
> An 8-9oz dyed leather pouch style waterformed hand stitched sheath is available for this knife by special request. Add $50 to the price of the knife. (hand made/stitched by George) *Please indicate if you require the sheath to be Right or Left handed -
> *
> ...


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 3, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Will you add a RH leather sheath to my order for $50 additional and save me an email.  (You can press the quote button for a permanent, online record of my order upgrade.  )
> 
> Larry



Larry - your order has been upgraded to reflect your RH leather sheath. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 3, 2008)

If you wish to order a leather sheath and don't feel like e-mailing do what Larry did ~ just post it here and I will confirm it - Cheers, Carol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2008)

A sheat for me as well please.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A sheat for me as well please.


 
Bart your sheath in now on your order, Are you Right or Left handed ??

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 4, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> SHEATHS : A couple participants have inquired about having a leather sheath as well as the kydex for this knife.
> 
> An 8-9oz dyed leather pouch style waterformed hand stitched sheath is available for this knife by special request. Add $50 to the price of the knife. (hand made/stitched by George) *Please indicate if you require the sheath to be Right or Left handed - *
> 
> ...


 
There will be a picture put up today. Your sheath will be slightly smaller because the CPF knife is smaller but this is primarily what it will look like. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 4, 2008)

Leather, righty


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 4, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> Leather, righty



Sir, you are confirmed for a RH leather sheath on your order. 

The photo should be up soon , Cheers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Mar 4, 2008)

Details on the sheath have also been added to Post #4.

Details:
8-9oz vegetable tanned dyed leather, pouch style waterformed hand stitched sheath made by George c/w belt loop. Extra layer of leather along the stitched edge to deter you from cutting the thread. (mid -dark mahogany colour)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Bart your sheath in now on your order, Are you Right or Left handed ??
> 
> Carol



Righthanded, sorry for not mentioning.  :sleepy:

The sheath looks great btw!


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 4, 2008)

Just got reamed for posting availability of this knife on BFC.:sigh:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 4, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> Just got reamed for posting availability of this knife on BFC.:sigh:


 
Sadly, I'm not surprised. Good old BladeForums.


----------



## Donny Dont (Mar 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, I'm not surprised. Good old BladeForums.


 
The idea on BFs is to protect their paying members' sales. At least the information on this knife is still there. 
And you can't get fined when you get an infraction on BF.

Joe


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 4, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> Just got reamed for posting availability of this knife on BFC.:sigh:


 
I'm sorry...............:grouphug: 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 4, 2008)

*Good News !!! The handle material arrived today. 

*Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The sheath looks great btw!


 
Thought those that have ordered one might like to see what they are going to get 

Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

oOoo...
pictures please...

Crneshaw


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish I could make sheaths like that. Beautiful!

Pics of the knives and sheaths as they progress would be awesome!


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello Carol,

Count me in for a leather sheath.

While I am ambidextrous (I type with both hands...  ) I would like mine oriented like the one illustrated in post #4.

I confess that I am "sheath challenged..." I don't know if that is right or left handed, but I want mine the same as is shown.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 5, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Carol,
> 
> Count me in for a leather sheath.
> 
> ...


 
Greetings Tom. 

That's a right-handed sheath shown in post #4.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 5, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> oOoo...
> pictures please...
> 
> Crneshaw


 
There will be pictures 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 5, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> I wish I could make sheaths like that. Beautiful!
> 
> Pics of the knives and sheaths as they progress would be awesome!


 
:thanks: George does make a great sheath, they are study, hand stitched.
His hand tooled bowie sheaths are really something. 

There will be a number of pictures I promise you that. 

Today however and may be for the next couples of days we are being hit with one SERIOUS snow storm, I just shovelled a good 6" of heavy wet snow and it's supposed to snow for the next few days. I don't think we're leaving the house. :mecry:

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 5, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Carol,
> 
> Count me in for a leather sheath.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tom, I have added a Right Handed sheath to your order 

"Thankyou" Monocrom, as you said the one in the photograph is Right Handed.

Not all makers make Right or Left sheaths.
For a lefty it's alot easier if the knife is worn on his left hand side so the design is flipped so that that can happen. Right handed sheaths are primarily for right handed people although some lefties use them for cross draw and that's another totally different conversation  

But you TOM would wear that sheath on your right hand side and it is designed so you can reach down and pull it out with your right hand.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 5, 2008)

Number* 25 *is now open !!

That means we are back to *10 *left......

Cheers, Carol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2008)

I would like to be #25 instead of #35 if possible.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 5, 2008)

Done. Also adding handle material scans to the original post.







schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry, dbl post.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 5, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Done. Also adding handle material scans to the original post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is as close to the colour as I could get with the scanner. It is a flat piece taken from one of the sheets. Keep in mind it will look different once the holes are drilled and it is contoured to fit the handle. But all in all in person it looks pretty and believe me I am picky as the :devil: and I like it 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 5, 2008)

Say, any chance there is color choice on the sheath? I think a medium brown would look really cool with the blue scales. If the choices are the same as the Model T, I am fine with black.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 6, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> Say, any chance there is color choice on the sheath? I think a medium brown would look really cool with the blue scales. If the choices are the same as the Model T, I am fine with black.



It's pretty much like the Model T - photograph is black but the dark mahogany we use now suits all the handle materials well 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 6, 2008)

I just thought to myself, "What are you doing, sending money to Canada after getting burned by Doug Speck?" Fortunately, the Tichbournes are communicative and seem to have the highest integrity. Thanks George and Carol.:twothumbs


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Spyderknut,

You know that you don't have to send money to Canada...

You can drive up there, visit George and Carol's store, and hand it to them in person.  

Tom


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 6, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> I just thought to myself, "What are you doing, sending money to Canada after getting burned by Doug Speck?" Fortunately, the Tichbournes are communicative and seem to have the highest integrity. Thanks George and Carol.:twothumbs


 
Knut, "Thankyou" for your kind words. George & I try very hard to bring a positive experience to each of our customers. We put a great deal of effort into our customer service and our reputation. Without your own personal integrity we have nothing. 

Best regards, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 6, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Spyderknut,
> 
> You know that you don't have to send money to Canada...
> 
> ...


 
Hello !!!! Never mind driving to Canada, if this weather doesn't soon change George & I might just have to deliver these knives in person to everyone who lives somewhere where you don't get snow. 

We are supposed to get another 10" of snow this weekend 

CHeers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 6, 2008)

Gentlemen ~ I'm trying to keep you updated about everything that is happening with your project and none of you have said anything about the scan of the handle material. Yes you can say, "would it make a difference ? the decision has been made ??" But gee it would be nice to know someone, anyone has at least looked at it 

Chris is very busy this week so I have tried not to bother him with too many things. Next week I will have photos of the project in process. Some of you have shown interest in seeing the process. It will be the Readers Digest version 
-----------------------------
UPDATE: The handle material has arrived
George has most of the blades cut out 
The holes have been drilled in most of them
George is going to start grinding the profiles
I have to start making the shipping boxes
I also have to start preparing shipping documents
The letters that accompany the knives has to be drafted
The grommets for the kydex arrived Tuesday
We pick up the kydex locally and we have that in house
I need to order more leather
I have to cut and prepare the pins for the handles

These are some of the things going on right now. For anyone who wonders why I keep posting, I think a big part of customer service is in keeping your customers informed whether they wish to be or not 

We have to get the blades worked and into heat treating before we start on the handle material because it can take up to a week to get them back.

The prototype has been heat treated so we can use it to help us start preparing the handle material when the blades are in heat treating. 

You will have a better idea where we are when the photos go up. I will have to check with Sasha, I believe photos slow the forum run time so it may be that I'll put a link up for you to follow to our site, but one way or the other next week you'll have photos to look at 

I feel like I'm out here in cyberspace all by myself it would be nice to hear from some of you. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Reima (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the update Carol.
I must say that your customer service is awesome. You certainly do more than the customer expects. Keep up the good work.
RC


----------



## weedle256 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, thank you for the updates!

I find myself checking this thread about 4 times a day 

I've gone from a productive member of society to someone that just pushes the refresh button :devil:


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 6, 2008)

weedle256 said:


> Yes, thank you for the updates!
> 
> I find myself checking this thread about 4 times a day
> 
> I've gone from a productive member of society to someone that just pushes the refresh button :devil:


 
:thanks: Reima and Weedle, I was beginning to feel rather foolish doing all this posting when I wasn't sure anyone was looking at them. You've made me feel alot better  

Cheers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Mar 6, 2008)

Carol,

If you go out to the sub-forum "Custom Forge" you can see how many views a thread has received. This one is sitting over 8000 right now, so rest assured that 'someone' is looking 

schiesz


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 6, 2008)

We just wanted you to think you were talking to yourself.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Carol,

:devil: :devil: :devil: Yes, speaking of the handle material...

I thought it was going to be more of a blue sky blue. It looks like it is more of a robin's egg blue. I guess it doesn't make much difference...

Also, how old is that wood? Would it be possible to zoom in on the grain so I could count the rings?  :devil: :devil: :devil:

OK, all kidding aside. The handle material looks like it needs to be put on a knife.  

It looks good.

Tom


----------



## Sigman (Mar 6, 2008)

Indeed, indeed we are certainly looking and do APPRECIATE ALL of the updates!! You're making us feel we are part of the process, gives character & genealogy to the blade as well...does that make sense? It's like watching a child grow up, eh? Is that too deep? 

The blade will mean so much more to us having seen it developed from scratch to finished product. 

I'm on the edge of ordering one of those leather sheaths...priorities, priorities, priorities...who says the babies need milk this week?


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 7, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Spyderknut,
> 
> You know that you don't have to send money to Canada...
> 
> ...


 
Great idea. I'd have two stops to make.

I have been working getting my pool ready for the summer. The kids usually get in in April.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry Carol, didn't mean to make you think that I wasn't interested. 

The updates are great! And much appreciated.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 7, 2008)

Carol, please dont stop posting cause I m checking the thread everyday! 

Knowing that you will update every single progress on the blade makes this CPF blade very alive  

Oh and the handle scale :rock: it is just so sweet!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 7, 2008)

Please keep one thing in mind, Carol. Other than you and Sasha, there's about 3 women on CPF. We're mostly guys. And like most guys, we care.... we just never show it.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 7, 2008)

*Thankyou Gentlemen, :twothumbs I really was starting to feel a little lonesome out here........and beginning to think you had lost interest :mecry: *

*Arn't you glad there are only a couple women on this site ? imagine having to put up with alot of us wimpering and whining 'cause no one was replying to them *

*Again, "Thankyou" I will continue to do what I am doing and NOW I won't fuss if there are no responses because I'll know that you are checking in but in typical male fashion keeping quiet  (that's ok ~~ after 30 yrs with George I understand that one )*

*I'm happy now, I'm going back to bed .............. Oh, say "Happy Birthday Carol !" Saturday is my Birthday  *

*Cheers, Carol*


----------



## sunspot (Mar 7, 2008)

One of the quite ones now speaking up. :wave:
I’m on this thread about 5 times a day. Thank you Carol for your updates. I enjoy seeing the progress made on the knives. Please do post some pictures as the knife making goes along.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 7, 2008)

sunspot said:


> One of the quite ones now speaking up. :wave:
> I’m on this thread about 5 times a day. Thank you Carol for your updates. I enjoy seeing the progress made on the knives. Please do post some pictures as the knife making goes along.


 
 You know Chris said there were over 8000 viewings, I don't come in that way I just hit the picture on the top of the page so I didn't see that  

Still great to hear from you fellows :wave: Cheers, Carol.


----------



## Greta (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Carol... 

Posting pictures is fine! I think I can safely speak for all of us when I say that we are looking forward to watching the work in progress! :twothumbs The only problem with pictures is that sometimes people will not resize or change the format of the images and we end up with humongous .bmp images that take forever to load... even with DSL! So as long as the pictures are smaller than 800x600 and in a .jpg or .gif format, they should be just fine! 

And I want to apologize for seeming to be "absent" recently. I've just had a lot on my plate these past couple of weeks... :hairpull:

Oh!!! .... and *Happy Birthday on Saturday, Carol!!! *


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday on Saturday, Carol. 

I made sure to write down the date so I don't forget.

And I'll wait til tomorrow is actually here, before doing something special.


----------



## TOMTEC (Mar 7, 2008)

Email sent for one...
I think it's a great design and enjoyed reading the thread and following its progression!

TOMTEC


----------



## sunspot (Mar 7, 2008)

TOMTEC
Dang guy, it's only 40km to get your knife. Looks like you might be first in line.


----------



## TOMTEC (Mar 7, 2008)

sunspot said:


> TOMTEC
> Dang guy, it's only 40km to get your knife. Looks like you might be first in line.


He he, Telkin is much closer... so I might have to settle for second!

TOMTEC


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 7, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Hi Carol...
> 
> Posting pictures is fine! I think I can safely speak for all of us when I say that we are looking forward to watching the work in progress! :twothumbs The only problem with pictures is that sometimes people will not resize or change the format of the images and we end up with humongous .bmp images that take forever to load... even with DSL! So as long as the pictures are smaller than 800x600 and in a .jpg or .gif format, they should be just fine!
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou !!! Wonderful to have you back 

With the exception of that sheath photo I downsize everything on the web to 72 pixel count for fast loading. Will resize too. Have photos up to a certain point in production but have to download from the camera. Thanks Sasha wasn't sure what they might do to your forum. Appreciate the explanation.

 Got some really great news today ~ The company that does our heat treating is going to allow me in to take a couple photos. Not sure exactly what I'll be able to shoot but you may find that interesting.

happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me,  you may laugh but every day above ground is a bonus 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 7, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Happy Birthday on Saturday, Carol.
> 
> I made sure to write down the date so I don't forget.
> 
> And I'll wait til tomorrow is actually here, before doing something special.


 
OOOOOOOOOH I love surprises !!

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 7, 2008)

TOMTEC said:


> Email sent for one...
> I think it's a great design and enjoyed reading the thread and following its progression!
> 
> TOMTEC



E-mail rec'd TomTec and have forwarded request to Chris to put you down for #33. Thankyou Sir, only *9* more to go  

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 7, 2008)

sunspot said:


> TOMTEC
> Dang guy, it's only 40km to get your knife. Looks like you might be first in line.



Calm yourselves Gentlemen  Sasha is going to be the first one to receive a knife 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 7, 2008)

*SALES UPDATE - Friday, March 7/08*

*9 Knives left *

*Available numbers: *

*#19, #23, #28, #29, #31, #34, #35, #37, #39

See post #4 on first page for complete list.*

Carol


----------



## Reima (Mar 7, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAROL!
RC


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 8, 2008)

Technically, it's Saturday!

Happy Birthday, Carol.


----------



## Telkin (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carol!  2nd in line for the knife is just fine with me (if I ever shovel myself out of my own driveway)! Can't wait to get my hands on it.

I'm gonna be dropping by on Tuesday after an appointment in your area if that's ok to try and get a sneak peek. :wave:


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 8, 2008)

*Thankyou Gentlemen 

George made my breakfast this morning........

I love Birthdays, wish that cake was a little closer *
*it looks delicious !!!!! ANd I do eat cake for Breakfast.*

*Cheers, Carol *


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 8, 2008)

George here.

By the way there is a coffee break at the shop on Tuesday night from 7 to 9 PM for anyone who would like to drop in.

This is a bi weekly event for makers, collectors, and anyone else who wants to get away from home for a couple of hours.

George


----------



## Greta (Mar 8, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> George here.
> 
> By the way there is a coffee break at the shop on Tuesday night from 7 to 9 PM for anyone who would like to drop in.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... if I start driving now... I think I can make the next one!  ... now where did I put my mukluks? :thinking:


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello Carol,

Happy Birthday!!!

Tom


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 8, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Hmmm.... if I start driving now... I think I can make the next one!  ... now where did I put my mukluks? :thinking:



Make no mistake, you'd need them  It's my Birthday and I've been shovelling snow since this morning :mecry:

But we'd still love for you to come for a visit. Bring an extra shovel OK ???

Carol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## spyderknut (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carol, I hope George spoils you today.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 8, 2008)

Thankyou for all the Birthday Wishes  

Actually, I'm not being spoiled at all :sigh: I'm shovelling snow like crazy, and working at the computer for a few customers. 

The picture of a Birthday Cake is the closet I'm going to get to a cake today, probably a good thing 'cause right now I'd sit down and eat the WHOLE thing myself. 
-------------------
I've just e-mailed Schiesz 12 photos to post. Please note that #33 belongs to Tomtec it just hasn't been posted yet.

Appreciate hearing from everyone -  Thankyou, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, i'm getting the latest pictures together to post. You guys are going to die when you see these! 

You did ask for details on the process...

schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are the latest pictures from Carol and George. Take a look at the process:


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 8, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Ok, i'm getting the latest pictures together to post. You guys are going to die when you see these!
> 
> You did ask for details on the process...
> 
> schiesz


 
:thanks: Chris for getting those up 

Sorry, a couple looked alot better when i was preparing them then they show on the forum. I tried to make them small so they'd load quickly.

Now you'll have abit of idea of what's been going on. See, George really is doing something while I'm busy posting 

There will be more pictures to come Me shovelling snow, :mecry: me shovelling snow, me shovelling snow, me shovelling snow.... :shakehead


As things progress, I will send more pictures to Chris to put up. Chris is so good at these things 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Mar 8, 2008)

Those pictures are great carol, we really appreciate seeing how all of this is done! 

I think I have the order corrected now as well.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 8, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Those pictures are great carol, we really appreciate seeing how all of this is done!
> 
> I think I have the order corrected now as well.
> 
> schiesz


 
Thanks Chris, yes order is great. As an overview I think it should give everyone an idea of some of what goes on 

Myself I think the knife will have more meaning to some if they can be involved in the process. It makes it more fun, for you and for us. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## tensixteen (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow!..George, i love those photos!!...nothing in the world looks cooler than "In-Progress-Pics". Thanks for posting them, Carol!. I haven't been posting much here either because I've been having to rush my essays for submission in the university. :mecry: Can't wait to see the final product!..

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 8, 2008)

Awesome pics! 

Thanks for those.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 8, 2008)

Great attention getter Sasha !! :wow: That should have people looking twice 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 8, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> Wow!..George, i love those photos!!...nothing in the world looks cooler than "In-Progress-Pics". Thanks for posting them, Carol!. I haven't been posting much here either because I've been having to rush my essays for submission in the university. :mecry: Can't wait to see the final product!..
> 
> Cheers and Regards,
> Nick



Thanks Nick, I just took the photos and prepared them, Chris is the fellow who does all the work of putting them up. 

Cheers, Carol

btw - Good Luck with your essays !!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Carol! 

I'm not on the list for the CPF knife, but being your birthday and all, it's a good opportunity to say thanks to you and George for all you're doing to provide this custom for us. 

I'm likely not alone in saying it's nice to have you two here!


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Carol! sorry for having been absent from this process all this while, im in HongKong on holiday..normalcy will resume on the 13th when i get back home. Happy Birthday too! 

thank you all the updates, you and George are doing a great job, this poject seems to be coming along nicely 

Crenshaw


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Carol!


Thank you for the pictures..... I think I see mine there.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 8, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> Happy Birthday Carol, I hope George spoils you today.



Happy Birthday Carol! I just caught on, it is my wife's birthday today too!

Have a good weekend,

schiesz


----------



## Sigman (Mar 8, 2008)

First things first:

Happy B-Day indeed!! We complain about the snow, but isn't it beautiful! It dampens sounds & is so peaceful to see falling & accumulating! Maybe that's why I live in Alaska, however my 10hp snowblower is a real helper in this season! Be careful shoveling, have a hot chocolate, some warm soup, & don't forget to get your share of hugs from George today as well!!

Thank you for the pics, love pics, looking forward to getting this in hand!!!!!!


----------



## jufam44 (Mar 8, 2008)

That's a beautiful knife, and great in-process pics!


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello Carol,

Wow!!!

It's good to see the hand of a craftsman at work. This is getting very exciting.

Thanks for sharing the process.

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2008)

Great pics! :thumbsup: 
It really is fun to see "your" knife created.


----------



## Darell (Mar 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday from here too! Only a few more hours left so wanted to get in under the wire. 

And thanks TONS for the pictures of the knives being made. I'm not a knife collector by any means, but love spending my money on something that is truly hand crafted by somebody who cares.


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow! I feel like it was _my_ birthday. Thanks Carol.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 9, 2008)

Can you add me to the list?

I read through the first seven pages of this post, then got a headache and




!

I'm based in the UK, havent seen anywhere that this is US/Canada only and hope I can join in.

I've emailed Carol/George to express my interest and pass on my contact details.

I'll take any number, don't mind being shuffled around the list.

Thanks!

Drew

P.S. Happy Birthday Carol!  Hope you get a rest from your path clearing efforts. We don't get "proper" snow here any more, I remember my dad used to have a snow plow attachment for his Landrover... nowadays we're lucky to get a day of "slush" at best


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 9, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Can you add me to the list?
> 
> I read through the first seven pages of this post, then got a headache and
> 
> ...



Hi Drew ~ Thankyou for the Birthday Wishes  it's finally stopped snowing and I have a path for our little car to get out of the driveway now. But the weather indicates we're supposed to get snow for about a week, starting the end of next weel :mecry:

Here are your number choices: #19, #23, #28, #29, #31, #34, #34, #35,
#37, #39. Let us know which number you'd like 

Yes, we can ship to you without any difficulties, will be sending you an e-mail soon.

Hope you looked at the photos at the top of this page 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 9, 2008)

* ONLY 8 Knives Left !!  They'll soon be all gone......

*Cheers, Carol


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice pics !!
Thanx for doing this ! :thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 10, 2008)

The WIP photos are great! Thanks Carol and Chris and not forgeting George the man!! :thumbsup:

Hey George looks like one of those Xbox game character in that mask (HALO)

Oh Carol could I get a right handed leather sheath for my order. Does it all have the floral imprint?


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 10, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> The WIP photos are great! Thanks Carol and Chris and not forgeting George the man!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey George looks like one of those Xbox game character in that mask (HALO)
> 
> Oh Carol could I get a right handed leather sheath for my order. Does it all have the floral imprint?


 
Hi GhostReaxtion, I will put you on the list for a leather sheath, Yes all the sheaths George makes comes with the Oak Leaf pattern on front and a stamped MapleLeaf on the back flap. You can request plain if preferred.

We're happy that everyone has taken a keen interest in the photos. There will be a few more to come as things move along 

CHeers, Carol


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheers for your Email Carol, sorry I missed your call earlier.

As I stated in my return email i'd like to add a right handed leather sheath to the order. 

Looking at the list of numbers, none of them mean much to me so I'll go for 39, the highest number currently availiable!

I don't mind emailing you my credit card details if you want, avoids transatlantic phone calls!


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 10, 2008)

schiesz, I've just spoken to Carol and confirmed that I'd like to have number 39. Would you mind moving me along the list! Thanks for this. :thumbsup:


----------



## schiesz (Mar 10, 2008)

Gotcha changed.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 10, 2008)

nearly all gone ........better hurry !!! Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 10, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Gotcha changed.
> 
> schiesz


 
Please change "darmawaa" to #19 & #23 - Thankyou, Carol

ALSO - if any smaller numbers come up please change him for lower numbers.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 10, 2008)

Just sent schiesz 12 more photos to put up for me  This week there will be a few more going up. 

Now - please understand just because you are seeing a full display of photos that does not mean that ALL the knives have been thru the various processes. 

What I am trying to do is follow one knife thru to give you an idea of how thing work and we will be working on them as we go. So before these little fellows got to heat treating they still have to be top profiled, polished, holes buffed and reemed, thumb ramps grooved, numbers stamped. 

As you can tell a ways to go but the project is moving along very quickly and well. JUST 6 MORE KNIVES TO SELL 

Anyone wanting a leather sheath, it's time to speak up soon. THere will be a deadline. :wave:

Enjoy the photos, if anyone out there thinks knifemaking is easy I hope you are re thinking. Notice in the photos how George's poor hands are always bandaged and quite often swollen. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Mar 10, 2008)

New pictures:


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 10, 2008)

I love what I m seeing. The blade profile and top swedge :thumbsup:


----------



## Mdinana (Mar 10, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> *Only 6 knives left !!!*
> 
> *#28, #29 #31, #34, #35, #37*
> 
> ...


Hi! Long time reader, but this offer finally got me to officially register. I'll take number 29 please! 

I can send you contact info via PM. 
Thanks!


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 11, 2008)

Great pics!





The first batch of these "work in progress" photos is what made me finally sign up for a knife, never really appreciated how much work goes into them.

Cheers!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's more than that....

I know a very talented Custom knifemaker who had to quit the business due to health concerns. He wasn't too well-known in the industry. But he made some sweet-looking Bowie knives. Very artistic, top-notch work. The ventilation system in his shop was less than ideal. Having a young son played a big role in his decision.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

Mdinana said:


> Hi! Long time reader, but this offer finally got me to officially register. I'll take number 29 please!
> 
> I can send you contact info via PM.
> Thanks!


 
Hi Mdinana, you are down for #29 - Welcome aboard !!  I will be calling you today for information. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most people don't..............It's a real eye opener when you see just how much work goes into them. It is not uncommon for the handles to be put on and taken off approx 6 times before they are actually pinned and glued in place. 

In this instance we felt that the group may enjoy seeing the process as flashlights are more what your group is in to. 

CHeers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> It's more than that....
> 
> I know a very talented Custom knifemaker who had to quit the business due to health concerns. He wasn't too well-known in the industry. But he made some sweet-looking Bowie knives. Very artistic, top-notch work. The ventilation system in his shop was less than ideal. Having a young son played a big role in his decision.


 
Generally when people think of the hazards of knifemaking what comes to mind first is the fact that they are "sharp" pointed objects. Actually the real concerns are with air quality. A number of makers do not take proper precautions in breathing protection. There are products that should not be used at all because once the particulates get into the lungs you face serious health issues and nothing can be done to help. Exotic woods, and other handle material are irritants. George has become sensitized to Rosewood and there are a couple belts that he can't use because he breaks out in a nasty rash. Others overtime have gotten so that they can no longer work with woods at all. In the end, unless you are very careless and half asleep, working with the blade on it's own is less hazardous overall then the handle materials and some belts.

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> I love what I m seeing. The blade profile and top swedge :thumbsup:


 
Happy that you are enjoying the photos  That's our intention 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

*Only a couple left !! *

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Telkin (Mar 11, 2008)

Visited George and Carol today at their shop and let me just say that progress looks great. They pay so much attention to detail. A lot more work than people know go into making that knife. I can't wait to get my hands on the final copy!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

Telkin said:


> Visited George and Carol today at their shop and let me just say that progress looks great. They pay so much attention to detail. A lot more work than people know go into making that knife. I can't wait to get my hands on the final copy!


 
It was great to have you pop in for a visit today  You looked so handsome in your dress clothes but I was having a fit that "Maggie" was going to jump all over you and you'd leave looking like a giant fur ball 

You will be one of the first to see them when they are completed. You're actually lucky you left when you did because I was starting to think that you'd do very well at the drill press sanding out the holes in the handles Maybe next time you stop in I think abit faster 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd love to pop in as well.. unfortunately i'm 3449.40 mi away as the crow flies! I get a bit closer in May when I head to Maine, but it's still a step too far (I'm not allowed into Canada while I'm in the USA on a working VISA... :sigh


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I'd love to pop in as well.. unfortunately i'm 3449.40 mi away as the crow flies! I get a bit closer in May when I head to Maine, but it's still a step too far (I'm not allowed into Canada while I'm in the USA on a working VISA... :sigh


 
Now that doesn't seem fair, we'd love nothing more than to have you pop in for a visit  If you could make it to Niagara Falls, we could cross over  (still abit of a hop for you though)

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

*Once these last few knives are sold,
they are gone.*
*The pattern will be destroyed and there will be no more of this pattern made......*

Cheers, Carol 
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## Steve L (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll take #28(unless there is a lower number available). I'll PM my contact information. This will be my first quality knife and I look forward to receiving it! Thanks


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

Steve L said:


> I'll take #28(unless there is a lower available number). I'll PM my contact information. Thanks


 
Hi Steve L - at the moment #28 is the lowest. I'll get you on the list.

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 11, 2008)

*Current numbers available #31, #34, #37.
as at Wed, Mar 12th. *


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 12, 2008)

A big :thanks: to everyone who made this possible.

I always knew it took a good amount of work to make a knife(even the automated machines seem the require a decent amount of work) but never knew exactly how much work went into each knife. Thank you for posting up the pictures of the knife in production. It opened up my eyes to the amazing amount of work and care that goes into every hand-made knife.

:goodjob:

And for those last three who buy this batch of knives, be glad that you now own a hand-made part of CPF history.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 12, 2008)

*Update & General Information on the project:*

*a) I will be sending Schiesz more photos tonite*

*b) The knives have gone into heat treating tonite - they will*
* be there for at least one week. You will be the first to know *
* when we pick them up - I will take a few photos there*

*c) The kydex sheaths and handle material has to be prepared*
* and worked on*

*d) We have dedicated all of our time to this project for a while*
* now and there are other orders that for the next few days*
* we are going to switch over to.*

*e) A REMINDER - The deposits that you have put down has*
* been used as it should be against the purchase of materials.*
* Naturally it does not cover all expenses but it is a show of *
* good faith on your part. On our part I am knocking myself*
* out to keep you updated with posts and photos as to the 
progress we are making. Two of your own Telkin and AJ*
* have been in and can attest to the fact that there are in fact*
* knives - you've seen them yourselves in the photos.*

*f) The balance of the money owing WILL NOT be charged*
* to your credit cards until the knives are just about ready*
* to ship. In advance of that I will post that we are ready to*
* start charging the balances. If time permits I may contact *
* each of you individually, BUT expect to see a post.*

*g) Anyone with any concerns about final payment please *
* contact me DIRECTLY 905-670-0200 or e-mail me*
* [email protected]*

*h) There is a great deal to be completed yet even though we*
* have made good time up to now. *
* 1) Knives have to come back from heat treat*
* 2) We have to cut, drill, grind contours, polish, fit*
* handle material. The hole drilling, hand sanding*
* and fitting takes time*
* 3) Knives have to be bead blasted
4) Knives have to go out to be laser engraved (1wk appr)*
* 5) Kydex sheaths have to be made*
* 6) Leather sheaths for some have to be made*
* 7) Letter, packaging and shipping documents have to be*
* prepared.*
* 8) There will be photos during the above processes*

*I) I have been asked by a couple about a time frame. 
George & I would love nothing more than to say tomorrow*
* but being realistic theres 1wk at heat treat, 1wk at engraving,
bead blasting doesn't take long, the longest process coming*
* up is going to be the handle and Easter is a 4 day wkend. 

Allowing a little extra time for the unexpected I would like to
think that knives will start to ship by if not before the end of 
April. Our plan is to ship as each is ready. We are not going 
to hold and ship all at one time. *

* Please keep in mind that it is to our benefit to move these
little beauties out as quickly and efficiently as possible if we
plan on feeding "Maggie" and ourselfves in the weeks *
* to come *

*If anyone has any questions or concerns please contact me directly thru PM, 905-670-0200 or [email protected]*

*Cheers, Carol *


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 12, 2008)

No problems with the waiting, more time= better finished product, is always a good thing. 


Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 12, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> No problems with the waiting, more time= better finished product, is always a good thing.
> 
> 
> Crenshaw


 
:thanks: Crenshaw, just trying to keep everyone up to date. Look for more photos tomorrow.  There's one that you'll really want to see  

Cheers, Carol


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update Carol! Above and beyond expectations really.:twothumbs The timeframe sounds like about what I would expect.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2008)

I was expecting it to take longer.

Thanks for the update Carol. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the updates and pictures Carol. End of April is a pretty good turnaround time for this number of knives imho. Thank you for taking on our "little" project.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update, can't wait to see the next batch of photos! Obviously I'll keep an eye out here, but if the shipping date slips into may I will have to give you a different shipping address (in Maine , so cheaper!) but ideally I don't want to have it delivered to my summer camp! Don't think the directors would take too kindly to it (we don't even have metal cutlery!)


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 13, 2008)

Almost feel silly posting here a second time as a non-buyer, but I have to say that Maggie is one of the most adorable Shepards I've ever seen (_very_ similar face to my Aunt's Shepard)!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 13, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> Almost feel silly posting here a second time as a non-buyer, but I have to say that Maggie is one of the most adorable Shepards I've ever seen (_very_ similar face to my Aunt's Shepard)!


 
Thankyou  She's a Silver Sable and gorgeous in real life. Maggie will be two April 14th. She's European blood lines, nice straight back and long legs. That girl can move like streaked lightening when she gets the opportunity. THe day she took off after the rabbit she left me in a cloud of dust and if it hadn't been for the squirrels in the tree that caught her attention I never would have caught up with her .......................

Carol


----------



## schiesz (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is the latest:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2008)

oo:  :twothumbs


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 14, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Thankyou  She's a Silver Sable and gorgeous in real life.





Hehe... well, aside from being a bit off about the breed, and spelling Shepherd wrong, no doubt she's a strikingly gorgeous doggie nonetheless.

*googling Silver Sable*

BTW, nice knife too...lol.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow :thumbsup: that handle looks georgeous! Out of interest, what do the stamped numbers say/mean? Are they the "numbers" that we are all allocated? or are the some sort of makers mark?


----------



## tensixteen (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow!..George, that's an awesome picture!..Awesome work!!..i can't wait for the final product..Thank you so much for making such a cool product for us. I'll be calling you shortly to inquire about a leather sheath soon!..

Cheers and Regards,
Nick=)

p.s: You make me feel proud of my design!!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> oo:  :twothumbs



Would I be safe in assuming that you like what you see ????

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 14, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> Hehe... well, aside from being a bit off about the breed, and spelling Shepherd wrong, no doubt she's a strikingly gorgeous doggie nonetheless.
> 
> *googling Silver Sable*
> 
> BTW, nice knife too...lol.



Let me know what you find  . I know stubborness will be at the top of the list She is a good pup for the most part. You would not want to be around if she decided you were trouble :sigh: for a little girl she does have alot of power behind those jaws of hers....... actually I think it's something like 1200lbs /sq inch.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 14, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Wow :thumbsup: that handle looks georgeous! Out of interest, what do the stamped numbers say/mean? Are they the "numbers" that we are all allocated? or are the some sort of makers mark?



You've got good eye sight  It says "Prototype 1" That is just on this blade, as it is the prototype, all the others will have the CPF 2008 and a very small number on the front and George's mark on the reverse side.

This will be the first time in the history of our knives when George's mark has not been on the front of the blade. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 14, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> Wow!..George, that's an awesome picture!..Awesome work!!..i can't wait for the final product..Thank you so much for making such a cool product for us. I'll be calling you shortly to inquire about a leather sheath soon!..
> 
> Cheers and Regards,
> Nick=)
> ...


 
Hi Nick, "thankyou" had to take a few shots before we ended up with what we were after.  You've very welcome  It's amazing what beauty can come out of a drawing on a piece of paper. To see your creation come to life is always exciting. We wish you were local so you could pop in and see the actual work going on........I think you would enjoy the process.

Look forward to hearing from you, 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 14, 2008)

Gentlemen ~ I have a number of photos still to be processed so Schiesz
can put them up for me  poor man, he has been such a patient fellow with all of this.

If you are tired of seeing photos now that you have seen the prototype let me know and I'll stop shooting, sometimes I tend to get right into what I'm doing and exhaust people.

You've probably seen enough at this point that most of you have decided that knifemaking is not what you want to do when you retire  or likely before you retire either It's hard, dirty and dangerous when you let your guard down.

Did I tell you that last March George had a accident with a small kitchen knife when we were getting ready to ship and almost cut two fingers off. Yes, besides the fact he's on blood thinners, there was so much blood........... It was his left index and middle fingers........................We were so fortunate. Arrived with part of the one finger in a bag and to my dismay they tossed it in the garbage :mecry:. He had sliced from this knuckle at a 45 degree angle down to the tip of his index finger - right down to the bone. The middle finger he sliced the pad right off. Somehow, perhaps with some devine intervention it was found that the tendons, bone and all vital components had been missed. Several hundred dollars in bandages and weeks later Georges fingers had totally healed.

The plastic surgeon whom BTW is one of our knife customers (we didn't know that until he came thru the door at the hospital) calls George his Salamander.  Says he's the best patient he's ever had. Apparently he healed faster and better than anyone he's ever looked after before. 

In knifemaking you cannot work when you are tired, distracted or try to rush. 100% of your focus has to be on what you are doing or even a seasoned maker can run into serious trouble in a heartbeat. (I know there are many other industries where this holds true - all you fellows be careful in whatever you do )

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 14, 2008)

*If you weren't sent a preview last nite of the prototype please don't feel neglected. Only a few random ones were sent out. I ran out of time and I knew Chris was putting the photo on line. 

Cheers, Carol*


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm happy to sort photos out with regards to posting them if Scheisz is running ragged! Share the load! Feel free to email me whatever you like and I'll re-size and upload.


----------



## J_Oei (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll take #31


----------



## schiesz (Mar 14, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I'm happy to sort photos out with regards to posting them if Scheisz is running ragged!



Thanks for the offer, I might need you to step up a time or two. My access will be a little limited for the next week or so.

I'll update the list with your info J_Oei. Be sure to send your phone number to the Tichbournes soon.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 14, 2008)

Just finished sending Schiesz photos, expect to see them soon 

I put in a photo of Maggie, proud "Mom" couldn't resist 


Cheers, Carol :wave:


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 14, 2008)

J_Oei said:


> I'll take #31


 
"Welcome Aboard !" Great to have you join us 
Rec'd your address, "Thankyou!"

CHeers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 15, 2008)

wow, that blue dymond wood looks absolutely gorgeous.... this is gonna be one beautiful knife..

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Would I be safe in assuming that you like what you see ????
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
That would be a very safe bet. 

Also, good to hear that George healed up nicely from that unfortunate accident.

And thank you for the new pics.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 15, 2008)

schiesz said:


>




That photo just plain scares me! Awesome looking knife but not worth losing fingers over! I'm really glad I've joined in with this purchase, the photo's keep bringing it "to life" for me. Thanks!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Here is the latest:


 
Crenshaw - did you see this photo ?? It's the finished prototype 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> That would be a very safe bet.
> 
> Also, good to hear that George healed up nicely from that unfortunate accident.
> 
> And thank you for the new pics.


 
 
We were so fortunate ..........
Good to hear you're not tired of seeing photos, I don't want to bore everyone 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> That photo just plain scares me! Awesome looking knife but not worth losing fingers over! I'm really glad I've joined in with this purchase, the photo's keep bringing it "to life" for me. Thanks!


 
Working on the drill press can be exciting  It's not uncommon for the drill or whatever you are working with to get "caught" and yank the blade out of your hand and start spinning it.  George really should have had gloves on. I've had it do that a couple times and it wakes you up in a hurry 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 15, 2008)

I've had that happen with pieces I've been working on, brackets and flanges etc, spinning round at umpteen RPM... they hurt... and they've not been designed to be sharp!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

George here.

The truth of the matter is that the blade at this point is not particularly sharp but Carol is right I should have been wearing gloves. This was a photo session and I was moving from operation to operation to accomodate the photos so no putting on of gloves and taking them off at each stage.

George


----------



## Der Wichtel (Mar 15, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Here are the latest pictures from Carol and George. Take a look at the process:




Just a little advice. If it gets that much hot then the steel can be "damaged".

You should try to hold the temperature under 200°C. If the blade get a dark tint then the blade is damaged because it was too hot.

Thats why a lot of people do not use wood or even gloves.


----------



## 65535 (Mar 15, 2008)

Der Wichtel said:


> Just a little advice. If it gets that much hot then the steel can be "damaged".
> 
> You should try to hold the temperature under 200°C. If the blade get a dark tint then the blade is damaged because it was too hot.
> 
> Thats why a lot of people do not use wood or even gloves.



The blades are pre heat treat, I'm sure they will be normalized then heat treated before finished, so overheating the edge now should cause no repercussions in the final blade.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 15, 2008)

I just spoke with Carol, and reserved #34! Only 1 knife left!


----------



## Steve L (Mar 15, 2008)

:wow: The Prototype Looks Great. The Indigo Blue diamond wood is simply stunning! The more I see all the time and effort that goes into making a quality custom knife, the happier I am that I ordered one while they were still available! Carol a big :thanks: for all the updates(the pictures with captions are very informative).:goodjob:


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Der Wichtel said:


> Just a little advice. If it gets that much hot then the steel can be "damaged".
> 
> You should try to hold the temperature under 200°C. If the blade get a dark tint then the blade is damaged because it was too hot.
> 
> Thats why a lot of people do not use wood or even gloves.


 
George has been making knives for over 18 years now and we've never had any steel damage. However, maybe my caption in the photo was misleading.  The blades do get very hot, and the water does tend to boil when there is a small amount of water and you continually dip "hot" blades into it. 
Your caution is appreciated :thanks: it's always helpful when others share their experience. George is well aware of the peramiters that he can work within for the S/S he is using. The blades are not scorched - I'm embarrassed to admit my digital photos are not the greatest and that too could have mislead you. With the 440C high grade cutlery S/S 200 degrees is not an issue. The blades you are viewing are all PRE heat treat.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

65535 said:


> The blades are pre heat treat, I'm sure they will be normalized then heat treated before finished, so overheating the edge now should cause no repercussions in the final blade.


 
 You got it !!! 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

KingSmono said:


> I just spoke with Carol, and reserved #34! Only 1 knife left!


 
Schiesz is off duty for a couple days, BUT I have you on my list as #34
so you're golden :thumbsup:

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve L said:


> :wow: The Prototype Looks Great. The Indigo Blue diamond wood is simply stunning! The more I see all the time and effort that goes into making a quality custom light, the happier I am that I ordered one while they were still available! Carol a big :thanks: for all the updates(the pictures with captions are very informative).:goodjob:



 Steve, you arn't ordering a custom "light" Dear you're ordering a custom *KNIFE *

But Thankyou anyway for your kind words, and yes the Dymondwood is really, really attractive I'm sure all of you will be quite happy with it. 

Was thinking you'd all be getting tired of seeing the production photos but if some of you are still enjoying them you have about 4 more sets to go.
Those will be once we get the blades back from heat treat etc. Am trying to set up a shoot at the engravers but that stuff is kinda a "secret" or so they think and I'm not sure if they'll let me. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Darell (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, the flashing "ONLY ONE LEFT" can now go away. Heh.


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll take the last one. :thumbsup:


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Darell said:


> Well, the flashing "ONLY ONE LEFT" can now go away. Heh.


 
Darell, you are on my list as #37.  
Thankyou Sir,you got the last one 


Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> I'll take the last one. :thumbsup:


 
Sorry Sir, you missed that one just by a hair :sigh: You could always try and talk Darell out of his 


Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

*Gentlemen ~
ALL Knives are SOLD*

Thankyou All for your interest and support, I will be continually putting updates and photos on the thread until the last knife is shipped 

Cheers, Carol & George


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

*Now is the time to decide whether you wish to order a leather sheath ($50) for your knife.*

*We will stop taking orders for these Easter Monday.*

*you can e-mail [email protected]*
*if you wish to place an order.*

*Cheers, Carol *


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok.... I will wait to see if someone backs out.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2008)

W00t! 

They all got sold. :twothumbs


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 15, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Steve, you arn't ordering a custom "light" Dear you're ordering a custom *KNIFE *




:laughing::laughing::nana: lol! "where's the emitter? where's the switch... this light's very sharp...."


----------



## Steve L (Mar 15, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Steve, you arn't ordering a custom "light" Dear you're ordering a custom *KNIFE *
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 Typo fixed. Just habit I guess.


----------



## Mdinana (Mar 15, 2008)

It's pretty amazing how much work is going into these. I thought that making wine (my dad's hobby) was difficult! Maybe if I had to make the bottles and corks by hand as well, the amount (not difficulty) would be similar...

Thanks for letting us see the process; I certainly didn't think it was anywhere near that involved.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I've had that happen with pieces I've been working on, brackets and flanges etc, spinning round at umpteen RPM... they hurt... and they've not been designed to be sharp!


 
:mecry:I have no doubt that hurt. Machinery is non forgiving and nasty things happen some times no matter how careful you are............

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve L said:


> Typo fixed. Just habit I guess.


 

:wave: oh darn  it was kinda fun to tease you abit 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 15, 2008)

Darell said:


> Well, the flashing "ONLY ONE LEFT" can now go away. Heh.



Try not to cut yourself, Darell!  :wave:

Larry


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Try not to cut yourself, Darell!  :wave:
> 
> Larry


 
He bought two of them. 

Let's doubly hope he'll be okay.


----------



## Darell (Mar 16, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> I'll take the last one. :thumbsup:



Aw shucks, Unforgiven.... just 12 minutes too late.


----------



## shuter (Mar 16, 2008)

Is there a photo of the standard knife sheath? I would like to see one so I can decide weather or not to order the custom sheath.

This project has been very interesting to watch. Thank you for taking the time to keep us informed and taking all the photos.


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 16, 2008)

Darell said:


> Aw shucks, Unforgiven.... just 12 minutes too late.



Hopfully (for me anyway) someone will give up their spot. I showed my Dad the thread on this knife and he wanted one. I just waited a little too long. 



I guess he can always admire my knife.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 16, 2008)

Tom, depending on where my gold is gathered at any moment in time - IF I need to "release" mine - you'll be the first to get a PM (unless someone does back out & you fill in).


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

shuter said:


> Is there a photo of the standard knife sheath? I would like to see one so I can decide weather or not to order the custom sheath.
> 
> This project has been very interesting to watch. Thank you for taking the time to keep us informed and taking all the photos.


 
Shuter go to page #1 post #4 and you will see the photo there. The sheath will be small of course to fit this knife. It is an additional $50 and we would need to know if you are Right of Left handed.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 16, 2008)

I think he meant the normal sheath, not the leather optional extra! If you've got a photo carol, just email me and I'll add it here.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I think he meant the normal sheath, not the leather optional extra! If you've got a photo carol, just email me and I'll add it here.


 
Sorry, :sleepy: I'm not fully awake yet  At the moment we do not have one made up to photograph. It will be a neck knife style - primarily just to cover the blade with a grommet on both sides so that you can attach your choice of material to enable you to wear it around your neck. The kydex is black. 

Once the knives are back from heat treat and we have one of the 40 handled we will make up a sheath and I'll photograph and post. The knives should be back by late this coming week. 

Thankyou for bringing this to my attention Empyfree.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## diff_lock2 (Mar 16, 2008)

How is the handle material mated to the steel frame?


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

diff_lock2 said:


> How is the handle material mated to the steel frame?


 
If you are asking how it is afixed to the tang (blade handle) it is pinned with 316L S/S pin and thong tube as well as being expoxied with Devcon 11 epoxy. The pins act strictly as shear pins, the epoxy is really what holds the handle scales on the blade. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Reima (Mar 16, 2008)

diff_lock2 said:


> How is the handle material mated to the steel frame?



You should read the first post.

RC


----------



## diff_lock2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah I should have read the first post.

In the picture of the prototype I only see one pin.

Also what are thong tubes?


----------



## Reima (Mar 16, 2008)

diff_lock2 said:


> Yeah I should have read the first post.
> 
> In the picture of the prototype I only see one pin.
> 
> Also what are thong tubes?



If you look at the photos in post 412 you will see that there are 2 pins.
I will let Carol or George answer about the thong tube.

RC


----------



## diff_lock2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, I see them now (the pins). Thanks.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

In order to allow a thong to be attached the rear pin is replaced with a Stainless tube instead of a solid pin.

George


----------



## weedle256 (Mar 16, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> *Now is the time to decide whether you wish to order a leather sheath ($50) for your knife.*
> 
> *We will stop taking orders for these Easter Monday.*
> 
> ...



Couldn't help myself...

Just sent an e-mail requesting a RIGHT handed leather sheath.


----------



## diff_lock2 (Mar 16, 2008)

I think I understand a bit more now, this "thong" is a lanyard? And a hollow pin is used at the rear to allow the user the thread a lanyard through.

Right?

Either way, its a beautiful knife.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 16, 2008)

Hehe.

So in Canada a "thong" is a leather strap... in the UK it's a type of underwear and in australia and New Zealand it's a type of footwear! "lost in translation"!!!


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 16, 2008)

Actually, I just noticed the "thong" on the knife in the leather sheath, Carol/George if you have a supply of this material I'd love to purchase a few metres from you to ship with my knife, I want to use it as a nice material for wrist/neck lanyards for my lights.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

diff_lock2 said:


> I think I understand a bit more now, this "thong" is a lanyard? And a hollow pin is used at the rear to allow the user the thread a lanyard through.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Either way, its a beautiful knife.


 
That's correct. I'm so used to dealing with "knife" people that I tend to forget that some of our terminology may well require more of an explanation.  Sorry about that 

Also, the thong or lanyard can be anything from a piece of string, leather,
metal ball type light chain (like a necklace sort of) that you could use for neck knives.

:thanks: for your kind words about the knife. It is a very attractive knife
in real life when you handle it.


Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Hehe.
> 
> So in Canada a "thong" is a leather strap... in the UK it's a type of underwear and in australia and New Zealand it's a type of footwear! "lost in translation"!!!


 
OK, I probably shouldn't go here  but in Canada a "thong" is also a type of underwear  , interesting to hear that downunder it's footwear. In the knife kingdom it has yet another meaning  amazing. It's so easy to get into trouble with words 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## sunspot (Mar 16, 2008)

*Spotlight in American Handgunner*

Hi George
I saw 2 of your folders in the latest American Handgunner magazine. Nice work. I see the part (?) that the blade attaches to is nice and large. Titanium frame, huh. It sould sell well to this crowd.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> OK, I probably shouldn't go here  but in Canada a "thong" is also a type of underwear  , interesting to hear that downunder it's footwear. In the knife kingdom it has yet another meaning  amazing. It's so easy to get into trouble with words
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
A thong is a certain type of underwear here in America as well.

Various words have more than one meaning. 

I can refer to the nipple on a battery, and not one flashaholic would get offended.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Actually, I just noticed the "thong" on the knife in the leather sheath, Carol/George if you have a supply of this material I'd love to purchase a few metres from you to ship with my knife, I want to use it as a nice material for wrist/neck lanyards for my lights.


 
We can do that. We presently have dark leather (I'm hesitant to use this term now ) thong pieces in stock, approx 3ft long. (I'm not metric )
They run $2/full piece. Let me know how many full lengths you would like and we'll send with your order. 

I'm living with a smart alec :shakehead I was just told by George that 2 leather thongs and 2 hankies could make a bikini .Some assembly required 
This was from George ok, not me 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Spotlight in American Handgunner*



sunspot said:


> Hi George
> I saw 2 of your folders in the latest American Handgunner magazine. Nice work. I see the part (?) that the blade attaches to is nice and large. Titanium frame, huh. It sould sell well to this crowd.


 
Thankyou, all of George's folders are Titanium chassis. George has been busy all weekend making up one of his folders for a VERY prominent long time actor who had his assistant order one for him on Thursday. We are both so excited, this Gentleman is our first true celebrity. It's a real honour to make it up for him. Mammoth scales (handle) titanium bolsters (the approx 1" sq section at the end of the scales/handle) Ruby thumb stud (the little part that sticks up near the bolsters that you use to open the folder) All of George's folders are Liner Locks. 

Once this CPF 2008 Knife project is complete I have been informed that George will be offereing knives for sale on the CPF forum. You will be seeing alot more knives that we manufacture. Custom folders are quite a favourite with many - equivalent to Men's jewellery. Our very basic models start at $450 upwards. Most run in around $8-900US depending on your options and handle material. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> A thong is a certain type of underwear here in America as well.
> 
> Various words have more than one meaning.
> 
> I can refer to the nipple on a battery, and not one flashaholic would get offended.


 
Monocrom, not being a battery person at all even though I have a closet full of them, would I be correct in thinking that you are referring to lets say on a "Duracell" battery that little bump on one end ?? 

Carol


----------



## Steve L (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Carol, The nipple is the bump on the positive end of the battery.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

Steve L said:


> Hi Carol, The nipple is the bump on the positive end of the battery.


 
Thankyou Sir,  it only seems fair if you fellows are inundated with knife jargon that I should learn abit about your flashlights.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Thankyou Sir,  it only seems fair if you fellows are inundated with knife jargon that I should learn abit about your flashlights.
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
Well, Steve beat me to it. 

Let us know if there are any other flashlight terms you are not familiar with.


----------



## Mdinana (Mar 16, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> We can do that. We presently have dark leather (I'm hesitant to use this term now ) thong pieces in stock, approx 3ft long. (I'm not metric )
> They run $2/full piece. Let me know how many full lengths you would like and we'll send with your order.
> 
> I'm living with a smart alec :shakehead I was just told by George that 2 leather thongs and 2 hankies could make a bikini .Some assembly required
> ...


 
Wouldn't that make... a thong?
Oh, and in parts of the US, thongs are sandels (aka flip-flop's) as well, besides the other various meanings. It's also how you say "song" if you have a lisp.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 16, 2008)

that is so OT...
then there are thread with flashlight "porn" lol..

Crenshaw


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello Carol,

Do you have any pictures of the "bikini?" I may give my wife one... :devil:

Tom


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Carol,
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the "bikini?" I may give my wife one... :devil:
> 
> Tom


 
Perhaps George could make you a custom one.

His leather sheaths seem to be expertly made.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 16, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Carol,
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the "bikini?" I may give my wife one... :devil:
> 
> Tom


 
:wave: I think I'm just going to ignore you  and NO I don't 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Perhaps George could make you a custom one.
> 
> His leather sheaths seem to be expertly made.



Next time I'm not going to write anything George says like that, I'm just getting in deeper here all the time. "Thankyou" Tom 
George isn't going to be making anyone a bikini ................

A number of years ago when we used to exhibit at different show venues we were in a little town up east. Sometimes when things are "off colour" I'm not always quick to recognize them for what they are and I end up in hot water. Well, it was a gun show and the main attraction for this little place. Everyone knew everyone else and I'm sure half of them were inbred. Anyway, there was this one chap that kept coming to our table (there were only a couple knifemakers there, mostly it was gun related) and was "sniffing" the leather sheaths. Well like I said I'm not always "quick" and I asked if there was something wrong with the sheath. OK, that was not the right question to ask this fellow.......he started on a long and involved explanation of the attributes of leather and some of his alarming preference in life  WELL, I hot footed it down to the organizer and complained about this pervert haunting our table and it seems that the organizer owned the local shoe store. Not only did he own the store but he was on very good terms with my little pervert and evidently phoned him whenever a new shipment of leather shoes came in so he could come down to the store and "sniff" them. Needless to say we've never gone back there....

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh Carol.... When you mentioned the guy started to sniff the leather, I knew that story wasn't going to end well. :shakehead


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Well, Steve beat me to it.
> 
> Let us know if there are any other flashlight terms you are not familiar with.


 
Actually I'm not all that familiar with flashlights. I've never had one that worked when I needed it. 

My idea of a good flashlight is a package of matches and a candle  So this is all new to me. 

When Telkin brought in some of his collection to show us I was amazed at the size, price and ability of these little things. It was quite interesting. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Actually I'm not all that familiar with flashlights. I've never had one that worked when I needed it....
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
Oh yes, we can definitely help you to solve that problem. 

In a minute, someone else will post the following questions....

1 - What do you plan on using the light for?

2 - What's your budget?

But the easiest thing to do is just to upgrade a Maglite since most folks are familiar with that brand. Easiest thing to do is just get a MagLED model or take an older Maglite and upgrade it with a MagLED drop-in. That's what I did with my 2C Maglite. The light was $17, the LED drop-in from Maglite was $18. But money well spent. Still have to focus the head to get rid of the dark spots and donut holes in the beam. But it's brighter and runs much longer on a set of C cells.

Used it as a work light. Never let me down. If you have an old Maglite lying around, a MagLED drop-in is a very economical way to give it new life.


----------



## Greta (Mar 17, 2008)

... Men... :shakehead ... all Carol needs is a Wine Light... or a Lummi Wee. Trust me, gentlemen... she's a chick... I'm a chick... I know what she needs...


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> ... Men... :shakehead ... all Carol needs is a Wine Light... or a Lummi Wee. Trust me, gentlemen... she's a chick... I'm a chick... I know what she needs...


 
More shoes? 

Pink 2AA Mini-mag with a nice drop-in from Nite-Ize or Terralux?


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> More shoes?
> 
> Pink 2AA Mini-mag with a nice drop-in from Nite-Ize or Terralux?




OOOOOOOOH I LIKE the PINK !!!!! I don't care if it works, but I like the colour 

Carol


----------



## Greta (Mar 17, 2008)

No, no, no... :shakehead ... nothing fancy... just functional... one stage... that will fit in a purse... _ANY_ purse... even a sweet little designer evening bag. Just something that will light up a menu in a dark little restaurant but not blind every other customer in the place. Or something to light the dark corners of the back of the closet in order to find the other black shoe that goes with the one in your hand...


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> ... Men... :shakehead ... all Carol needs is a Wine Light... or a Lummi Wee. Trust me, gentlemen... she's a chick... I'm a chick... I know what she needs...


 
Sasha, what I need is some matches so I can find my "candle", you know, that thing made out of wax 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> No, no, no... :shakehead ... nothing fancy... just functional... one stage... that will fit in a purse... _ANY_ purse... even a sweet little designer evening bag. Just something that will light up a menu in a dark little restaurant but not blind every other customer in the place. Or something to light the dark corners of the back of the closet in order to find the other black shoe that goes with the one in your hand...


 
OK, fit in the purse is GOOD !!! Candles are a little messy and it hurts when the wax runs onto your fingers 

Carol


----------



## Greta (Mar 17, 2008)

Well... and a candle might catch your clothes on fire as you're digging through the closet for the shoes. And then you'd need a whole new wardrobe... er... wait uh minute here... I think we're on to something... go with the candle... :devil:


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> No, no, no... :shakehead ... nothing fancy... just functional... one stage... that will fit in a purse... _ANY_ purse... even a sweet little designer evening bag. Just something that will light up a menu in a dark little restaurant but not blind every other customer in the place. Or something to light the dark corners of the back of the closet in order to find the other black shoe that goes with the one in your hand...


 
Nice bag ...............where did you find that ?? 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Well... and a candle might catch your clothes on fire as you're digging through the closet for the shoes. And then you'd need a whole new wardrobe... er... wait uh minute here... I think we're on to something... go with the candle... :devil:


 
That would work except we've got these darn hard wired fire alarms. The last time the firemen showed up they trapsed thru the house while I was scrambling to find some clothes, Maggie was in her glory and George wasn't much help at all. I don't know that a fire would work well, I heard a few snickers when I was running around. 

Carol


----------



## Greta (Mar 17, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Nice bag ...............where did you find that ??
> 
> Carol


Carol... surely you know about Zappos.com?!?!?!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Carol... surely you know about Zappos.com?!?!?!


 
NO !! What is it ??

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Carol... surely you know about Zappos.com?!?!?!


 
OK, just found it. Little pricey as I now longer have a social life but some "Interesting" goodies 

Carol


----------



## spyderknut (Mar 17, 2008)

Unfortunately I know about Zappos.:mecry:

I am sure I have a Fenix I could part with if no one comes up with anything better.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> No, no, no... :shakehead ... nothing fancy... just functional... one stage... that will fit in a purse... _ANY_ purse... even a sweet little designer evening bag. Just something that will light up a menu in a dark little restaurant but not blind every other customer in the place. Or something to light the dark corners of the back of the closet in order to find the other black shoe that goes with the one in your hand...


 
Wouldn't a Lummi Wee get lost at the bottom of a purse? Considering all the stuff women haul around in it. 

Carol.... The pink Mini-Mag with a quality LED drop-in will definitely work.

Going by what Sasha mentioned, a coin-cell key-chain light like a Photon II might be ideal. (I think it only comes in black though).


----------



## Darell (Mar 17, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> Hopfully (for me anyway) someone will give up their spot. I showed my Dad the thread on this knife and he wanted one. I just waited a little too long.


Fear not, Tom. We'll get you (well, your dad) taken care of one way or the other.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 17, 2008)

Im in for roughly paypal $1, about 40 knives, if everyone chips in, we'd only be short a tiny bit for a LOD for Carol..that ought to set her feet on the path of no return to flashland..

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Wouldn't a Lummi Wee get lost at the bottom of a purse? Considering all the stuff women haul around in it.
> 
> Carol.... The pink Mini-Mag with a quality LED drop-in will definitely work.
> 
> Going by what Sasha mentioned, a coin-cell key-chain light like a Photon II might be ideal. (I think it only comes in black though).


 
I showed George that PRETTY *PINK* flashlite and he declared I'd still lose it because I wouldn't be able to phone it like I do my cell phone that I can never find (half the time it's in my purse )

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Greta (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Wouldn't a Lummi Wee get lost at the bottom of a purse? Considering all the stuff women haul around in it.


 
 ... hello? Lanyard? 



> Going by what Sasha mentioned, a coin-cell key-chain light like a Photon II might be ideal. (I think it only comes in black though).


 
I have one of those attached to my cell phone...


----------



## sunspot (Mar 17, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> I showed George that PRETTY *PINK* flashlite and he declared I'd still lose it because I wouldn't be able to phone it like I do my cell phone that I can never find (half the time it's in my purse )
> 
> Cheers, Carol


Carol, I'll be glad to send you a tritium glow ring. the darn thing will glow for ten years. My wife has her Arc flashlight with a glow ring attached. It really helps to find it in the bottom of a dark purse.
Btw,the Arc is a tiny AAA light that is almost bullet proof.:thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Dont (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> ... hello? Lanyard?


 
Hello? Thong?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> ... hello? Lanyard?
> 
> --------------
> 
> I have one of those attached to my cell phone...


 
A lanyard on a Wee.... Yup, that could work, but kinda defeats the purpose of it being so tiny.

You've got a Photon II attached to your cellphone? Do they make cellphones with lanyard holes? :thinking:

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Carol..... Sasha raises a good point. 2AA Mini-mags have lanyard holes on the tailcap. (The LED versions don't. But the standard inca. ones that have been around for decades, they got them). 

No reason why the lanyard can't be pink too.


----------



## shuter (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Carol,

I have a CPF Special Peak Rainner Light that you might like. I believe it is engraved CPF 2005. Someone can correct me I'm sure. It is a gorgeous shade of red that is almost pink. I will try and copy the photo from BST forum. Hope I don't get in trouble for this. I am not sure if it is allowed.

It has two end caps. One with a hole for a lanyard. It takes a CR123A battery. One brightness level. A very nice beam of light and pretty good run time. What do you think? Does this strike your fancy?


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

Thankyou everyone !!

OK, here's what I carry with me all the time, I sell them in our store and they are carried by military and law enforcement personel on their jackets.
It's an "Inova" Microlight spotlight. Lithium batteries. It's small, gives close up light and works.

In the house I have a couple Accubrite All Purpose Lanterns, they take regular Duracell batteries, throw a decent light and have a handle for hanging or carrying.

Now in our store I sell CANDLES. Candles in cans ranging from minature for your purse to large enough to cook on. Matches of course to light the candles. And normal candles not in cans.

At this point I am not planning on purchasing a flashlight and I am reluctant to admit that for the most part I didn't have a clue what any of you were talking about:duck: Mind you that ring around the flashlight that lights up sounds great. I can never find anything in the bottom of my purses. AND make no mistake I love that *PINK* flashlight but my interest there is that it is *PINK  *

Sasha and I have a good idea with the candle in the closet, my wardrobe does need some updating ...............Sasha, would you like me to send you a couple of my candles so you can find that other shoe ??

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 17, 2008)

shuter said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> I have a CPF Special Peak Rainner Light that you might like. I believe it is engraved CPF 2005. Someone can correct me I'm sure. It is a gorgeous shade of red that is almost pink. I will try and copy the photo from BST forum. Hope I don't get in trouble for this. I am not sure if it is allowed.
> 
> It has two end caps. One with a hole for a lanyard. It takes a CR123A battery. One brightness level. A very nice beam of light and pretty good run time. What do you think? Does this strike your fancy?


 
THe colour sure does, Thanks for sharing 

Carol


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 17, 2008)

In the last 30 or so posts we have references to leather bikinis, hot wax, and thongs! I'm outta here! 

Larry


----------



## schiesz (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, just a few days away and I miss all kinds of action on the thread. 

Carol, please PM or email me the last few sold, I just read all the new posts and I just saw one in there, maybe a second for Darrell?

Pink, Red, chrome... Carol there are all kinds of lights for women, and just leave it to us to get you hooked on them. 

I'll be checking every once and a while for the rest of the week. 

schiesz


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 18, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> In the last 30 or so posts we have references to leather bikinis, hot wax, and thongs! I'm outta here!
> 
> Larry


 
All the knives are sold. We need to talk about something until Carol takes more pics.


----------



## Greta (Mar 18, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> All the knives are sold. We need to talk about something until Carol takes more pics.


We could talk about shoes...


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 18, 2008)

Sasha said:


> We could talk about shoes...


 
You do realize there's like two other women on all of CPF besides you and Carol, right? 

I was thinking about helping Carol pick out a nice light for herself, and perhaps for George as well. 

Just a suggestion. :shrug:


----------



## Darell (Mar 18, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> In the last 30 or so posts we have references to leather bikinis, hot wax, and thongs! I'm outta here!


I call "hand check" on Larry!


----------



## Darell (Mar 18, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> You do realize there's like two other women on all of CPF besides you and Carol, right?


Hey! Guys wear shoes too! Well... at least sandals. Don't make me post pictures!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 18, 2008)

Darell said:


> Hey! Guys wear shoes too! Well... at least sandals. Don't make me post pictures!


 
Oh God no! 

I mean.... er.... I have a pair of Hush Puppies that are comfortable.

I also prefer flat shoelaces, cause the round ones tend to unravel themselves after a few hours of walking. But they seem to last longer than the flat ones.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

I like my AIR FORCE 1s, the nike shoe, along with air jordans, im a sneaker guy, unless i have to wear black dressy shoes like now at work...

I have taken many a macro shot of my air force ones...

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> All the knives are sold. We need to talk about something until Carol takes more pics.


 
Hoping to be taking more pics by the end of the week. When we pick the knives up from heat treat I am going to take some photos there, it won't be real exciting but if you've never been in a heat treating facility ...........

One night one of the doors from a pressure oven exploded scorching the operator and blew clear across the building. I never stand very close to those things. 

THe heat treat facility we use does all the HT for the aeronaughtical industry here and has millions of dollars of equipment running 24/7.

HT is something that is very critical to a good blade and if not done properly can and will cause problems later. A number of knifemakers HT their own blades and are very good at it but it is something that you have to do all the time and again, it is so crucial to a good blade to us it is worth the time and money to send it to other professionals who do this all the time.

When the blades come out of the freezer they are hardness tested. They have 3 seperate machines to do this and the other day I was there and there was a little batch of "unknown" stainess that someone had brought them. A certain number is required for each different steel and these were coming in as if they hadn't even been treated. 

In this case the fellow the material belongs to has to find out exactly what he has. He was told by his supplier (someone who has a reputation for sending you something other than what you have ordered) it was one thing and clearly it is not ............so unless he can come up with the right steel number he's cooked, those are garbage and he has to start all over again.

Our steel supplier supplys the military among other gov't agencies and we've dealt with this company for 18 years. He's known in the industry for being able to procure specialty pieces that are hard to find.

JUst a little more techinical knife info for you 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> In the last 30 or so posts we have references to leather bikinis, hot wax, and thongs! I'm outta here!
> 
> Larry


 
Now Larry don't be like that  there weren't any photos of the aboved mentioned :devil:

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> You do realize there's like two other women on all of CPF besides you and Carol, right?
> 
> I was thinking about helping Carol pick out a nice light for herself, and perhaps for George as well.
> 
> Just a suggestion. :shrug:


 
Well theres no question I do like that *PINK* lite. How big is that ??
It looks too big for a purse. 

You see I'm usually not out at night, unless Maggie has to run out. And if I am I'm parked under a spotlight in a parking lot or right in front of whatever door I have to go in. I'm not out running around in the dark.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Carol, thanks for your reply regarding the strips of leather (lets stick with that shall we!...) Can you add six 3' lengths to my order, that should do for now! 

Maggie should get her own flashlight too... we used to hang a small coin-cell light from our dogs collar when we let him out at night, I'm sure the locals thought the place was haunted seeing this white light floating across the ground very quickly! Made him very easy to spot when he ran into undergrowth chasing rabbits etc.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Hi Carol, thanks for your reply regarding the strips of leather (lets stick with that shall we!...) Can you add six 3' lengths to my order, that should do for now!
> 
> Maggie should get her own flashlight too... we used to hang a small coin-cell light from our dogs collar when we let him out at night, I'm sure the locals thought the place was haunted seeing this white light floating across the ground very quickly! Made him very easy to spot when he ran into undergrowth chasing rabbits etc.


 
Leather "STRIPS" !! I like that, why didn't I think of that  I'll add it to your order.

The light for Maggie sounds good 

Carol


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 18, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Carol, please PM or email me the last few sold, I just read all the new posts and I just saw one in there, maybe a second for Darrell?


Hey schiesz! I'm not sure if you saw it or not, but I took the #34 spot. Here's a quote of my post from page 15:


KingSmono said:


> I just spoke with Carol, and reserved #34! Only 1 knife left!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 18, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Well theres no question I do like that *PINK* lite. How big is that ??
> It looks too big for a purse.
> 
> You see I'm usually not out at night, unless Maggie has to run out. And if I am I'm parked under a spotlight in a parking lot or right in front of whatever door I have to go in. I'm not out running around in the dark.
> ...


 
Thanks for all the info. in your other post about the Heat Treating facility, Carol. 

I guess the 2AA, pink, Mini-Maglite would be too big. My local Wal-Mart gets a shipment of different colored Mini-Mags. Ironically, pink is rather common at that place. Sadly, not too many other choices out there in pink.


----------



## sunspot (Mar 18, 2008)

IIRC, there is a LUX III LED that outputs a bit of pink. I forget the bin code. That would go nice in a pink mag.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I also prefer flat shoelaces, cause the round ones tend to unravel


 
Monocrom, I've found a solution to the unravelling. I tie knots in mine, I was forever tripping over laces so now I just knot them. IT works 

Cheers, Carol

p.s. I didn't know they made Hush Puppies any more. I always used to wear those. A woman that worked for my Dad ~ it was her dog her used to do the commercials where the hounds hears would go up in the air. Evidently they somehow connect clear thread and at the appropriate moment up went the ears


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> I like my AIR FORCE 1s,
> 
> I have taken many a macro shot of my air force ones...
> 
> Crenshaw


 
OK, why don't you show us ?? I don't want to be the only shutterbug (to avoid multiple word use confusion  - shutterbug here means someone who takes alot of photos )around here 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Empyfree has placed an order for leather laces to use in conjunction with his flashlights.

Anyone interested ~ we do have leather "laces" approx 3ft in length $2/ea

Our use of course is for knives but if you are looking for such an item to use with your flashlights we can sell them to you.

Cheers, Carol 

SORRY FOLKS, measured those laces today and they are in fact 6ft long so that's $4/ea and Empyfree I'll send you 3 instead of 6. 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for all the info. in your other post about the Heat Treating facility, Carol.


 
Monocrom, Thankyou. It's actually quite interesting, even though you don't get to see alot because everything takes place inside of "something" 

Not like in the processes you fellows are seeing of your knives being made in our shop. A few years ago we had a professional TV station come in and shoot a video of George making a knife. They shot for 5 hours, after the editing we had a 2 minute video. Amazing............ We used to take it to shows with us, it was good because many have the attention span of a flee and 2 min. is about as much attention as you're going to get. 

George obviously is front and centre in this video and at the end we'd have people turn to him and say, where do you import your knives from ?
Meanwhile we have a huge sign with George Tichbourne Knives, he has a large visible name tag and resembles the fellow in the vidso, there is a sign inside the showcase again with name, all the knives have his name on them.........used to boggle the mind:shakehead

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

*UPDATE: March 18/08*

*We are hoping to pick the knives up from heat treat before the end of the week.*

*- That will mean some photos from the heat treat company*
*- And photos of your blank blades*
*- Plus a few others *
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Your knives will be Rc 56 -58 and cryogenically treated for enhanced edge holding. Anyone interested in hearing how the cryo treatment works let me know .(R means Rockwell, c is the "C" scale. There are several different scales that they measure against. - its a designation to let you know how hard your blade is. The number 56-58 is the hardness level of the blade. For 440C Rc 56-58 is an ideal hardness because it is hard enough to be strong and durable while not being glass brittle. If you were to go up into the 60's you would end up with a brittle blade likely to chip.)
------------------------------------------------------------------

There are a couple folks who have placed orders for other knives besides the CPF group knife. 

You have not been forgotten and your orders are underway. Once they are complete I will be contacting you to see if you would like to have me ship everything at once or ship seperately. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh, and if you wouldn't mind  would someone please tell me what a Wee is ???? I am thinking perhaps it's a "tiny" flashlight ? But I wouldn't mind if someone would clarify this for me please, or even show me a picture.:thanks: 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Steve L (Mar 18, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Oh, and if you wouldn't mind  would someone please tell me what a Wee is ???? I am thinking perhaps it's a "tiny" flashlight ? But I wouldn't mind if someone would clarify this for me please, or even show me a picture.:thanks:
> 
> Cheers, Carol
> http://www.tichbourneknives.com


 Hi Carol, It's a very small flashlight, about the size of a CR123 battery. Here's a link to the Orb Wee http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=wee&Page=1


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry for the OT, but carol did ask..

this is the whole thing...












one of the macros i could find. Unfotunately this is of my old pair, and my camera doesnt work anymore so i cant get any of my new pair...yet....

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Steve L said:


> Hi Carol, It's a very small flashlight, about the size of a CR123 battery. Here's a link to the Orb Wee http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=wee&Page=1


 
Thankyou Steve, that is tiny 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Sorry for the OT, but carol did ask..
> 
> this is the whole thing...
> 
> ...


 
:wow::wow::wow: are they ever nice and CLEAN !!!! I'm impressed mine are a little tired compared to those 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Greta (Mar 18, 2008)

What's a Wee? Well... you know what they say about pictures... 
















... and... giving credit where credit is due... my Wee was a gift from our own CPF member, Data... a very _generous_ gift, I might add!! :kiss: I love my Wee...


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks Carol! yeah thier clean! or were anyway, those were taken, i believe only after one night at a club, where i was VERY conscious not to step on them, or let them get stepped on.

Thier horribly dirty now, they have become my users (flasaholic term for a light that you use, drop, not really abuse, but its seen better days).

but My recent trip to HK, got a new pair, those are staying _mint_ as long as they can...:twothumbs:

Crenshaw

Ps: it never really occured to me just how small the wee is...oo:


----------



## schiesz (Mar 18, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> this is the whole thing...



I had a pair of those in around '87, when I was in seventh grade! Mine were black, gray and white. Talk about a blast from the past...

schiesz


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 18, 2008)

might they have been from the first run of air force ones?! oo:

thier rarer then SF Titans these days!

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Monocrom, I've found a solution to the unravelling. I tie knots in mine, I was forever tripping over laces so now I just knot them. IT works
> 
> Cheers, Carol
> 
> p.s. I didn't know they made Hush Puppies any more. I always used to wear those. A woman that worked for my Dad ~ it was her dog her used to do the commercials where the hounds hears would go up in the air. Evidently they somehow connect clear thread and at the appropriate moment up went the ears


 
No matter how hard I tie them, the round ones always unravel. My last pair of Hush Puppies came with round ones.... I still have them in my kitchen drawer. Yanked them out as soon as I got the shoes. Put in a pair of flat ones, and never looked back.

Also, that's a great story about the dog. 

As for the 2 minute video.... You'll have to dress up George in the same clothes he had on in the vid. 

That might help a little. :thumbsup:


----------



## sunspot (Mar 19, 2008)

Carol,
Here is a picture of an Orb Raw made of sterling silver. It’s next to a Lone Wolf knife designed by Paul Poehlmann 2.4’ blade.
Also of note is the custom Mini-Mag. Flashaholics do like bright lights and if they look nice, what a deal.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been on this forum for a while now... never thought I'd see the inside of Sasha's handbag! oo:

Carol, I think sticking with "Laces" could be a good move!


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 19, 2008)

Sasha said:


> What's a Wee? Well... you know what they say about pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Kel,

Lose something? 

Larry


----------



## Darell (Mar 19, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Hey Kel,
> 
> Lose something?


Uh-oh. You're in trouble now, Kel!

Larry... I still have mine in daily use!


----------



## Greta (Mar 19, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Hey Kel,
> 
> Lose something?
> 
> Larry


Honestly? Yeah... got lost in Katrina...  But my other one is in another purse...


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I've been on this forum for a while now... never thought I'd see the inside of Sasha's handbag! oo:


 
So you weren't even a bit impressed when you got to see the tattoo on her back??


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 20, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> So you weren't even a bit impressed when you got to see the tattoo on her back??



Completely missed that!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Completely missed that!


 
Ooops! 

I think I'm the one who missed something.... Like the fact that she posted that pic on a different thread.

(You know you're horribly addicted to a site, when you start to lose track of what was posted on which topic).

Oh well.... Here's a link. (Posts #94, #108, and #112). 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/190429&page=4


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 20, 2008)

That's an awesome thread by the way, just read all the way through it!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 20, 2008)

sunspot said:


> Carol,
> Here is a picture of an Orb Raw made of sterling silver. It’s next to a Lone Wolf knife designed by Paul Poehlmann 2.4’ blade.
> Also of note is the custom Mini-Mag. Flashaholics do like bright lights and if they look nice, what a deal.


 
That is one PRETTY flashlite. What is the body made of ? Is it wood or metal anodized ? It's really, really pretty.............. (the knives are neat too but the brown flashlight is )

Thanks for sharing  you know if you fellows don't stop showing me these things you might turn me into a flashaholic or something 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 20, 2008)

*UPDATE - March 20, 2008 *

*Sasha and Gentlemen, the knives are BACK from heat treat. Picked them up today. *

*Also did a photo shoot there and when I got back to our shop.*

*Watch for photos - I'll get them off to Schiesz and depending on his schedule he'll put them up.*

*-----------------------------------------*

*We will be starting on those knives and in turn the letters that go with them. PLEASE CONFIRM  that your number is correct on the list PAGE one POST #4. That is the list I will be working from. Any problems contact me ASAP. *
*-------------------------------------*

*Cheers, Carol*
*http://www.tichbourneknives.com*


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 20, 2008)

My number is correct.


----------



## weedle256 (Mar 20, 2008)

My number is correct :twothumbs


----------



## Reima (Mar 20, 2008)

My number is correct.
RC


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello Carol,

I wanted #11, and that is what you have me down for. Looks good.

Tom


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 20, 2008)

Numbers don't matter much to me unless it starts with a $, so I guess mine is correct. 
You have one very pleased customer so far. It is becoming more and more likely that I'll hit you guys up for a custom job of my own one of these days. Keep up the great work.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 20, 2008)

Thankyou Gentlemen for your replies, I am looking for some more though

The new photos have just been e-mailed to Schiesz so keep watch over the weekend.

Have a Good Easter,
Best to All, Carol & George

http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 20, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> You have one very pleased customer so far. It is becoming more and more likely that I'll hit you guys up for a custom job of my own one of these days. Keep up the great work.


 
We appreciate your kind words  any time you're ready send us an e-mail 
[email protected] or phone 905-670-0200
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


CHeers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Mar 20, 2008)

Heat treat photos:


----------



## schiesz (Mar 20, 2008)

And here is some leather:


----------



## Darell (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pictures!

My number(s) seem fine... though I should have them colored as "down payment received" for both.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 21, 2008)

Wonderful pics!

Thank you for those. 

BTW, my number is correct as well.


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 21, 2008)

My number is correct! I think that the color needs to be changed to down-payment received though.

Thanks for the pics!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait til this bad boy is in my hot-little hands!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 21, 2008)

KingSmono said:


> My number is correct! I think that the color needs to be changed to down-payment received though.


 
Yes. there may be another as well BUT let me state that all deposits have been received. Chris has been travelling and with the Easter weekend the change maynot occur until Monday. But I've got everyone down in my book 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 21, 2008)

Below is the leather laces that Empyfree and I have been discussing.
When I measured ~ they are in fact 6ft long so $4/ea







Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## sunspot (Mar 21, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> That is one PRETTY flashlite. What is the body made of ? Is it wood or metal anodized ? It's really, really pretty.............. (the knives are neat too but the brown flashlight is )
> 
> Thanks for sharing  you know if you fellows don't stop showing me these things you might turn me into a flashaholic or something
> 
> Cheers, Carol


That is wood. One of our members make them. Your choice of metal color and wood. His handle is Will.
He turns down the metal on a lathe, glues on a hunk of wood and then turns down tthe wood until it’s even with the metal. My wife and I have a matching pair. He does mostly Mags, Mini and Solitaire.

BTW, my number is correct.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 21, 2008)

sunspot said:


> That is wood. One of our members make them. Your choice of metal color and wood. His handle is Will.
> He turns down the metal on a lathe, glues on a hunk of wood and then turns down tthe wood until it’s even with the metal. My wife and I have a matching pair. He does mostly Mags, Mini and Solitaire.
> 
> BTW, my number is correct.


 
Thankyou for your response  Will certainly makes beautiful flashlights.
I'm kinda partial to wood - guess that's a surprise seeing as we work with it all the time  But it certainly is beautiful.

CHeers, Carol.
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 21, 2008)

my number is good..

Crenshaw


----------



## Steve L (Mar 21, 2008)

My number is correct. Thanks for the pictures and I hope you have an enjoyable Easter weekend!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My number is correct. 

Looks great so far.


----------



## Donny Dont (Mar 21, 2008)

My number is fine. Everything looks great. 

Thanks for the photos! 

Joe


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 21, 2008)

Ooo, Our knives were vacuum furnace heat treated and individually checked for Rockwell hardness. The latter test measures the penetration of a diamond point under a defined load. 

My number is fine.

Larry


----------



## shuter (Mar 21, 2008)

My number is fine. 

Still waiting to see the neck sheath so I can decede if I want to order the cusom leather belt sheath.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 22, 2008)

List updated


----------



## darmawaa (Mar 22, 2008)

# is fine


----------



## Sigman (Mar 22, 2008)

Still enjoying the pics over & over!! It would be great to print them all out & save the "Making of..."!!

My number is good!


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 22, 2008)

shuter said:


> My number is fine.
> 
> Still waiting to see the neck sheath so I can decede if I want to order the cusom leather belt sheath.


 
We will have a neck sheath once we have a handle on one of the knives that just came back from heat treat and that is going to be a little bit yet. 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 22, 2008)

*HAPPY EASTER
EVERYONE 
*Carol, George & Maggie


----------



## LEDad (Mar 22, 2008)

My number also appears to be correct.

Great job and many thanks.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 22, 2008)

My number is correct. :thumbsup:

Carol, if the laces are twice as long as we initially thought... can you please only send me half as many! (i.e. 3) I don't need 36' of leather laces! 

Thanks for showing us the heat treating process. I love seeing diferent industrial processes at work.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 22, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> My number is correct. :thumbsup:
> 
> Carol, if the laces are twice as long as we initially thought... can you please only send me half as many! (i.e. 3) I don't need 36' of leather laces!


 
Already reduced the amount, actually think I mentioned in somewhere  didn't think you'd need quite that much...............

Glad you're enjoying the photos. We have a program over here called
"How It's Made" it's one of my favourites. Learning new things all the time helps keep us young :thumbsup:

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbournknives.com


----------



## Telkin (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry I'm late. My # is correct.


----------



## marcspar (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi George & Carol,

# 18 is correct for me. I'd like to also add some leather strips to my order.

Happy Easter,

Marc


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 22, 2008)

marcspar said:


> Hi George & Carol,
> 
> # 18 is correct for me. I'd like to also add some leather strips to my order.
> 
> ...


 
Happy Easter to you and yours too 

How many leather strips would you like ? They are 6ft long and $4/ea

Will set aside for your order.

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 23, 2008)

*Cute Bunny Sasha, I've got to figure out how to post pictures and things on here *

*Cheers, Carol*


----------



## schiesz (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for fixing up the new thread for the pictures Sasha. Its nice to see it all in one place.

schiesz


----------



## Greta (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey everyone! I've created a new thread HERE with all of the photos that Carol has taken of the process that our knives are going through in order to become our First Forum Knife. If I've done things correctly, the photos are still in this thread as well but you don't have to go searching for them and scanning through 580 posts ( :wow: ) to find them. I'll see if I can find some other relevant posts to move over there too. Just trying to keep things neat and orderly.... (_*note to self... schedule session with therapist for OCD tendancies




_)


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry for being late ... # in post 4 is correct.
bernie


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Hey everyone! I've created a new thread HERE with all of the photos that Carol has taken of the process that our knives are going through in order to become our First Forum Knife.


 
Much thanks to our favorite serving wench. :twothumbs


----------



## tensixteen (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi!..

My # is correct too!...=)

Cheers and Regards,
Nick!


----------



## TOMTEC (Mar 24, 2008)

My # in post 4 is correct.

It's great to see all the photos of the process, and the new thread of just photos is a brilliant idea!

TOMTEC


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 25, 2008)

Before the end of the week I will be sending out individual e-mails to everyone who has ordered a Leather Sheath to go with their CPF knife.

If you have ordered one and do not receive an e-mail by Friday please e-mail me to ensure I have you on the list.

Just wanting to make sure I don't miss anyone 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## aj1985 (Mar 25, 2008)

i wanted 3 but I'm good with 13 as well. 


aj


----------



## J_Oei (Mar 26, 2008)

My # is fine


----------



## shuter (Mar 26, 2008)

Sasha -- Thanks so much for organizing the knife development photos in a chronological thread. Both interesting and educational.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 27, 2008)

Gentlemen have been swamped and have not sent out e-mails confirming leather sheaths yet. Looks like it will be over the weekend. 


There should be more pictures over the weekend, I know it seems as though nothing is happening but George has been quietly working away.

Me TOO !!

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 27, 2008)

in Chinese

JIA YU!

literally means "add oil", such as add oil to the fire...meaning..keep it up! good job so far! kinda thing.

my Chinese is actually absolutely appalling though..

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 29, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> in Chinese
> 
> JIA YU!
> 
> ...


 
Never mind, the sentiment is good  not many of us know any Chinese at all so I think you're probably pretty safe 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 29, 2008)

*Gentlemen, I have had posts from most of you, as of today, Saturday, March 29th, the list on page 1 post #4 is the list I will be doing my letters up from.*

*Those of you who have purchased more than one knife - if you have a name other than your own you would like on one or the other of the letters please advise ASAP.*

*I hope to be starting on the letters this weekend.*
-----------------------------
*There are a couple of Gentlemen I do not seem to have addresses for so I will be double checking and If I am correct a few of you will be getting e-mails requesting your ship to addresses.*
-----------------------------
*I started a new thread about our electronic newsletter. All of you who have purchased a CPF knife will be getting one automatically with the option of course of asking to be removed.*

*Anyone else who would like to receive one - THEY ARE QUARTERLY -*
*please e-mail me at [email protected]*
*requesting to be added to my list.*

*Cheers, Carol*
*http://www.tichbourneknives.com*


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks carol....thanks for the news letter too! the knife seems to be getting closer and closer..:twothumbs

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> ..thanks for the news letter too! ..:twothumbs
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Glad you enjoyed it  It's my first electronic one and I am quite excited about sending them out. Now if I only knew how to send them all out at one time I'd really be happy  sending them one at a time is a real challenge.......................

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 30, 2008)

hmm, seperate email addresses with a comma or a ; ...give it a try... shoudl be either one of those...

Crenshaw


----------



## Darell (Mar 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> hmm, seperate email addresses with a comma or a ; ...give it a try... shoudl be either one of those...



For extra style points, put all addresses in the BCC area, and just YOUR address in the To area. That way you don't send everybody's private email address to the whole world.


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 30, 2008)

Darell said:


> For extra style points, put all addresses in the BCC area, and just YOUR address in the To area. That way you don't send everybody's private email address to the whole world.




Definitely. We sure have enough spam without risking receiving any more. :thumbsup:

The newsletter is really nice and will likely be forwarded to others. With all our email addresses in one place, it would unfortunately be handy to someone with not so good intentions.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 30, 2008)

Darell said:


> For extra style points, put all addresses in the BCC area, and just YOUR address in the To area. That way you don't send everybody's private email address to the whole world.


 
Just so you'll ALL know  putting everyones address in the Blind Carbon Copy is the worse thing you can do. 

I am very concious of protecting everyones e-mail address for a variety of reasons. It's taking me forever to send these things out because I am sending *EACH ONE INDIVIDUALLY* -  because your computer can be set to *OPEN* and capture all the BCC addresses. 

 For instance, the fellow who set up our machine did just that. Why ? - I didn't ask him to - when i guestioned him on it his response was - " well you are in business and everyone who sends a mass mailing to you with BCC - you now have access to their other addresses." Nice ahe 

I couldn't figure out why I could see all these other people listed when I didn't know them or had had any contact with them .

SO, Gentlemen, you are as safe with me as I can make you. Each e-mail as time consuming as it is goes out individually, NONE of your personal info is kept in my computer address book, except for your e-mail address and I am firewalled and anti attack protected, - if you'll excuse the phrase - up the wazoo.

But I do appreciate the suggestion.

P.S. - You didn't say if you liked the Newsletter ??

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 30, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> The newsletter is really nice and will likely be forwarded to others. With all our email addresses in one place, it would unfortunately be handy to someone with not so good intentions.


 
"Thankyou," I'm glad you enjoyed the Newsletter - I have to admit I'm rather pleased with how it turned out  (it is possible to teach old dogs new tricks )

As explained to Darell -( check the properties) - ALL NEWSLETTERS and any other e-mails I send to anyone are always sent out INDIVIDUALLY for that very reason. It's my integrity that is at stake here and the comfort level of our Customers so I take every precaution available to me to make sure that something like that does not happen. 

We all must realise though that if someone with naughty :devil: intentions is 
bent on getting information they are going to get it, no matter what we do. 

Cheers, Carol 
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you for the information and for doing your part to help maintain our privacy. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 30, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> Thank you for the information and for doing your part to help maintain our privacy. It is greatly appreciated.


 
My pleasure Sir,  it's all part of trying to give everyone a positive experience ...........

Cheers Carol,
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 30, 2008)

that is a PITA to have to send mails out individually, thank you for taking the extra effort Carol! know that it is very much appreciated. 

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> that is a PITA to have to send mails out individually, thank you for taking the extra effort Carol! know that it is very much appreciated.
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Thankyou Crenshaw, it's not only for you fellows I have an address book with almost a thousand addresses. Have spent all day today and until right now and am only up to the half way thru the "B's" 

I am happy to hear that my extra efforts are appreciated, "Thankyou!!" It helps me to continue....

Kind regards, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Thankyou Crenshaw, it's not only for you fellows I have an address book with almost a thousand addresses. Have spent all day today and until right now and am only up to the half way thru the "B's"
> 
> I am happy to hear that my extra efforts are appreciated, "Thankyou!!" It helps me to continue....
> 
> Kind regards, Carol


 
There must be an easier way.... But I have no clue what that might be. 

But yes, your efforts are very much appreciated.


----------



## Darell (Mar 31, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Just so you'll ALL know  putting everyones address in the Blind Carbon Copy is the worse thing you can do.


I still contend that putting all the addresses in the To field is worse!



> because your computer can be set to *OPEN* and capture all the BCC addresses.


Can anybody explain this one to me? First I've heard of it. What email clients allow this, and how?

(And thanks Carol for my private copy of the great newsletter - there MUST be a better way than putting all these in manually.)


----------



## george tichbourne (Mar 31, 2008)

"Thankyou" Gentlemen for your supportive replies. Yes, there must be a easier way it's just that I don't know what it is yet. Hopefully by the time the next one is ready to go I'll have found out :mecry:

Regarding e-mail clients "allowing" people to BCC and others capturing their addresses. It's an interesting topic but in alot of cases you have signed yourself up for some mailing list i.e. I'm on a list from a yarn company where I purchased some French Angora for Baby Bonnets. Now the next time that comes in I'm going to open the properties and see if I'm BCC'd. You see when the e-mail comes in you don't see the long list in the BCC like you do for the CC you have to open the properties. Most people wouldn't think of doing that, and it was totally by accident that I found out I was able to see them.

Anyway I have to concentrate on getting the balance of these Newsletters out AND the confirmations re the leather sheaths. Obviously I have not had time this weekend to send those.

I'm so pleased that you're enjoying the Newsletter 

Best regards. Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Darell (Mar 31, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> You see when the e-mail comes in you don't see the long list in the BCC like you do for the CC you have to open the properties. Most people wouldn't think of doing that, and it was totally by accident that I found out I was able to see them.


While I'm not sure what "opening properties" would mean in the case of an email, I can see the entire header of my incoming emails, and there is never any indication of the BCC fields - even when I know they exist. This is using Outlook. This still has me very curious. And it is something I have looked into several times - and each time I come up empty.

This would be a huge privacy/security issue. And I'd imagine folks would be in an uproar. I'd also expect to see all kinds of discussion about it with a google search, but what I turn up instead is answers like this:

Q: How do I see who is in the BCC field?

A: You don't.

That's what "undisclosed" means. The information about who the email was sent to is not included in the email. There is simply no way of determining if it was sent to anyone else and if so, who.

Now, to be complete, I do recall hearing about some old email programs - and we're talking ten or twenty years ago - that got the whole concept of "Bcc:" and undisclosed recipients wrong. They included the Bcc'd recipients in headers that everyone could read if they knew how. But that was a serious bug and has long since been resolved.

Today's email programs simply don't disclose "undisclosed recipients".

It would be wrong to do so.


:shrug: I hate to drag this so far off topic! My bad. If anybody has any info for me on this, I'd love to hear from you off line. Email please (in my sig).


----------



## schiesz (Mar 31, 2008)

Darell said:


> While I'm not sure what "opening properties" would mean in the case of an email, I can see the entire header of my incoming emails, and there is never any indication of the BCC fields - even when I know they exist.



I got to looking into it as well, and from what I could find, it will vary somewhat depending on what email client you use. With Outlook, or Thunderbird, the spec for BCC is followed and you should not have a problem.

I'd create a mailing list using Outlook or Thunderbird, add all the addresses into that list, and when a new newsletter came out, add that list to the BCC field. Done.

schiesz


----------



## darmawaa (Apr 1, 2008)

How much is this?
8-9oz vegetable tanned dyed leather, pouch style waterformed hand stitched sheath made by George c/w belt loop. Extra layer of leather along the stitched edge to deter you from cutting the thread. (mid -dark mahogany colour)


----------



## schiesz (Apr 1, 2008)

darmawaa said:


> How much is this?



For the sheath? $50

schiesz


----------



## darmawaa (Apr 1, 2008)

Please add one Left Handed Leather sheath to my order. Thanks. Other options available? Any picture of those options?


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 1, 2008)

darmawaa said:


> Please add one Left Handed Leather sheath to my order. Thanks. Other options available? Any picture of those options?


 
Darmawaa, PM acknowledged order in place.  Will respond properly tomorrow.

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2008)

Oops! 

Sometimes I'm a bit slow in checking my emails. Sorry. 

The electronic newsletter looks great! Thanks Carol.


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Oops!
> 
> Sometimes I'm a bit slow in checking my emails. Sorry.
> 
> The electronic newsletter looks great! Thanks Carol.


 
"Thankyou" kind Sir  I'm secretly trying to convert you avid flashlight fellows into "knife" fellows 

Cheers, Carol,
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 3, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> "Thankyou" kind Sir  I'm secretly trying to convert you avid flashlight fellows into "knife" fellows
> 
> Cheers, Carol,
> http://www.tichbourneknives.com


 
LOL.

You might want to concentrate on the other CPFers, first.

I've been into knives for many more years than I've been into lights.


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 3, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> LOL.
> 
> You might want to concentrate on the other CPFers, first.
> 
> I've been into knives for many more years than I've been into lights.


 
Now that's a GOOD thing  Have you checked out our Purchase Rewards Points ?? or our In Stock Now page :devil: I'm sure we could find something you'd like LOL - btw the bonus points do not pertain to the CPF knife - sorry.

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been a knife person just as long as I've been a flashlight person. I've just been putting a lot more $ into lights this past year. The knife person in me comes from being an outdoors type person as well as a martial arts type person. 
You're just preaching to the choir; though I've always been stuck in production knives so the smaller custom knife making thing is a new experience for me. Perhaps you'll get me hooked on that too.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 3, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Now that's a GOOD thing  Have you checked out our Purchase Rewards Points ?? or our In Stock Now page :devil: I'm sure we could find something you'd like LOL - btw the bonus points do not pertain to the CPF knife - sorry.
> 
> Cheers, Carol
> http://www.tichbourneknives.com


 
Yes, I have been checking out George's work.... and drooling over everything I see.


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 3, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Yes, I have been checking out George's work.... and drooling over everything I see.


 
Good thing you're not in our store,  it's really not fun trying to keep our knives clean when the customers keep drooling on them  

(one of our regular customers has very "moist, acidic" hands, we've come to an agreement and when he comes in he picks everything up with one of our chamis :thumbsup 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com

p.s. we've got lots of items on our "In Stock Page"


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 4, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> p.s. we've got lots of items on our "In Stock Page"


 
Quit tempting me. :lolsign:


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 4, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> You're just preaching to the choir; though I've always been stuck in production knives so the smaller custom knife making thing is a new experience for me. Perhaps you'll get me hooked on that too.


 
Well darn  but you know -  factory knives really don't count 
Once you go custom you won't want to go back 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Quit tempting me. :lolsign:



Ah............that's half the fun 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 4, 2008)

*Gentlemen, I have finally gotten the e-mails out to confirm your orders for leather sheaths. *

*If you have not received one  please advise @*
*[email protected]*

*Thankyou, I apologize for the delay but I am swamped here. *

*Carol*


----------



## schiesz (Apr 7, 2008)

Sheath Pics!


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 7, 2008)

Gentlemen, I have just sent two photos to Schiesz, he will post when he has time. 

One is a photo of the kydex sheath, the second a photo of the kydex and a leather pouch style sheath - REPRESENTATIVE - of what the leather sheath will be like. It is not THE sheath because George hasn't had time to make one yet.

George is starting to bead blast, put handles on, make kydex sheaths,
I am doing the shipping papers, taking more photos, making sure I have addresses etc for everyone.

I took another group of photos today and over the weekend. I don't have time tonite to get them ready for Chris but I wanted to get the two up with the sheaths because I know Shuter was wondering what the kydex looked like so that he could make his decision.

I expect to be able to send Chris the balance of the photos tomorrow nite.
Things are moving well, 

There will be pictures of the handles cut out and ready to go on
knives with handles glued on
knives being bead blasted
kydex sheath being made
(I just realized I don't have any of the handles being glued on )
Anyway, a few to keep you busy 

Take care, Carol
http://www.tichbournknives.com


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 7, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Sheath Pics!


 
OK - :thumbsup: Now that was FAST  I was just telling everyone you'd be putting some up. 

Thankyou Sir, 

Carol


----------



## schiesz (Apr 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> OK - :thumbsup: Now that was FAST



Around here you have got to be able to post quickly if you want to buy any of the custom lights, so we get our practice in! 

schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like the handle holes are really going to lock the knife into the kydex well. No worries of it falling out from neck carry like that.

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 7, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Looks like the handle holes are really going to lock the knife into the kydex well. No worries of it falling out from neck carry like that.
> 
> schiesz


 
No it seems good and tight 

Thanks for the quick response again schiesz.

Carol,


----------



## shuter (Apr 8, 2008)

The neck scheath looks great. :twothumbs I don't have anything like that on my other knives. I'll be pleased to stick with that for this knife. Thanks for showing us what it looks like.


----------



## Darell (Apr 8, 2008)

The Kydex is exactly what I was hoping for. Excellent.


----------



## schiesz (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep, it looks perfect to me as well. 

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 8, 2008)

Gentlemen, just as a reminder, the Kydex sheath does NOT come with any leather laces. We are leaving the neck lacing up to your own personal choice. i.e. beaded chain or some synthetic.

For around the neck we don't feel leather would stand up as well as the above but if you prefer leather laces 3ft = $2 and I'd have to know soon.

Glad to hear that you are pleased with the look of the case. It's a good fit and certainly shouldn't losen off.

Cheers Carol 
http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## schiesz (Apr 8, 2008)

Photos not taken - the handle being epoxied on. The epoxy has to be mixed - you
have a small window of opportunity to get the epoxy on the knife handle(tang) the
pins covered in epoxy and put into the handle holes, the knife flipped over and the
second handle scale carefully placed over the epoxied tang and have the pins run
through the second handle scale.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 8, 2008)

So George is a gray-bearded old phart. (Lotta that goin' around.  )

Larry


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 8, 2008)

looking good! :twothumbs:

Crenshaw


----------



## schiesz (Apr 8, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> So George is a gray-bearded old phart. (Lotta that goin' around.  )



I know there are some pictures of Larry floating around here somewhere...

schiesz


----------



## Darell (Apr 8, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> So George is a gray-bearded old phart. (Lotta that goin' around.  )
> 
> Larry



You guys need your own little club.


----------



## Sigman (Apr 9, 2008)

Drooling....(don't worry, it's not rabies - it's a good thing! :thumbsup: )

I've got to admit, custom knives have always seemed a little "out of reach" to me financially. This was an opportunity for an introduction to a custom blade that really hits close to home and carries with it a "family story"!! 

The informative updates & photos are greatly appreciated!


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 9, 2008)

The same rules applies for custom lights 

This knife is really growing up. I really cant wait for the end product! I ll bet its gonna be super cool!



george tichbourne said:


> Well darn  but you know -  factory knives really don't count
> Once you go custom you won't want to go back
> 
> Cheers, Carol
> http://www.tichbourneknives.com


----------



## schiesz (Apr 9, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> The same rules applies for custom lights



I think George and Carol just might agree with you on that now! 

schiesz


----------



## Empyfree (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice pics again Carol. 

Both Sheaths look good, I'm glad I've ordered the leather one though, classy knife deserves a classy sheath!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet pics, indeed! :twothumbs

Much thanks!


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello Carol,

It looks like a lot of progress is being made. This is very exciting.

Tom


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 9, 2008)

Yey! CPF gonna have its own Santa :santa:club? :nana:



Darell said:


> You guys need your own little club.


----------



## schiesz (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 9, 2008)

I am starting to get worried, not only have I gone grey but I have been feeling the sun more than usual on the top of my head lately.

I used to do a Christmas show downtown Toronto and on the last day of the show both Carol and I would wear Santa hats. I was sitting down for lunch on one of the benches and watching what was going on in the booth in case I was needed. Carol was laughing and pointing in my direction but I couldn't figure out what was going on until I turned around and found four little kids waiting in line to talk to me. I had to think fast so I told them that Santa had taken the day off from the toy shop to do a little shopping and they had to swear to keep a secret because the elves would be upset if they found out. All of the kids promised to keep my secret and ran back to thier parents.

George


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 9, 2008)

omg, this really looks awsome, im gonna really really put of some lights now to make sure i have the money for this as soon as its done.

Crenshaw


----------



## weedle256 (Apr 9, 2008)

schiesz said:


>



What kind of foam do you have in that press? I've been playing with Kydex for a couple of weeks... my foam melted and stuck to the Kydex


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> I am starting to get worried, not only have I gone grey but I have been feeling the sun more than usual on the top of my head lately.
> 
> I used to do a Christmas show downtown Toronto and on the last day of the show both Carol and I would wear Santa hats. I was sitting down for lunch on one of the benches and watching what was going on in the booth in case I was needed. Carol was laughing and pointing in my direction but I couldn't figure out what was going on until I turned around and found four little kids waiting in line to talk to me. I had to think fast so I told them that Santa had taken the day off from the toy shop to do a little shopping and they had to swear to keep a secret because the elves would be upset if they found out. All of the kids promised to keep my secret and ran back to thier parents.
> 
> George


 
That story bought a smile to my face. 

Thanks!


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 10, 2008)

weedle256 said:


> What kind of foam do you have in that press? I've been playing with Kydex for a couple of weeks... my foam melted and stuck to the Kydex


 
We're not going to be much help  we got it years ago when we purchased some kydex and have had it ever since. I think they just threw it in the box. We have a different supplier now and have not gotten any more. Sorry.........................

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> That story bought a smile to my face.
> 
> Thanks!


 
You're very welcome !! You have no idea how cute it was to see all these little ones patiently lined up to talk to "Santa". George was sitting there munching away on his lunch totally oblivious to what was going on 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 10, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> Yey! CPF gonna have its own Santa :santa:club? :nana:


 
We've still got the hats, and I pull them out at Christmas 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 10, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> omg, this really looks awsome, im gonna really really put of some lights now to make sure i have the money for this as soon as its done.
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Start saving your pennies, it won't be long.....................

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 10, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I think George and Carol just might agree with you on that now!
> 
> schiesz


 
Oh yeh................ you got that right 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 10, 2008)

weedle256 said:


> What kind of foam do you have


 
weedle right now is not a good time but when the dust settles I'll see if I can get some information for you. I'm wondering if your kydex is TOO hot.
This foam is rather dense has some give but not alot and is battleship grey in colour. My apologies I should have said this in the other post. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 10, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I'm glad I've ordered the leather one though, classy knife deserves a classy sheath!


 
I will be doing a photo shoot on the making of a leather sheath, so you'll be able to see one being made.

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 10, 2008)

*General Update:*

*More than half the knives are bead blasted and have handles on.*

*The balance - should be two batches - have to be blasted and handled*

*As George is waiting for epoxy to cure etc, he's working on the kydex sheaths as each one is individually formed for each knife.*

*THAN the lot goes to the engravers.*

*At the same time there are leather sheaths to be made.*
*I'm working on the shipping papers, will have to start doing the letters and make the boxes.*

*Gentlemen, start saving your pennies, it won't be long now......................*

*Cheers, Carol*


----------



## weedle256 (Apr 10, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> weedle right now is not a good time but when the dust settles I'll see if I can get some information for you. I'm wondering if your kydex is TOO hot.
> This foam is rather dense has some give but not alot and is battleship grey in colour. My apologies I should have said this in the other post.
> 
> Cheers, Carol



Not a problem.... I'd rather have you working on the knife! (Thank you for all the updates and hard work :twothumbs ) 

I did some thinking... didn't hurt to much :thinking:

Anyway... ever hear of the Mr. Clean Magic Sponge? It is a product called "Basotect". Based upon this page 
http://www.plasticsportal.net/wa/plasticsEU/portal/show/content/products/foams/basotect

It can handle temperatures upto 240C (450F). That should be enough 

I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 10, 2008)

Pennies are being pinched. I've been holding off on "frivolous" light and knife purchases anyway lately so I'm ready!
Thanks Carol and George, I'm getting excited now.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 10, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Start saving your pennies, it won't be long.....................
> 
> Carol



good thing i didnt buy the Maha charger and 8 Imedion batteries yesterday...lol!

oh Carol, hows the shipping gonna be like? can we use this to calculate?

http://www.canadapost.ca/personal/tools/calcrate-e.asp

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 11, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> good thing i didnt buy the Maha charger and 8 Imedion batteries yesterday...lol!
> 
> oh Carol, hows the shipping gonna be like? can we use this to calculate?
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't - the costs go by dimension, weight and destination code.
Alot depends on the above and each package is going to be different. What I can do is let you know yours specifically by taking it over and getting it weighed etc before I ship and advising you.  Plus I have a frequent user card that gets me a tiny bit off the amount. If you'd like me to do that I will do it for you.

Please note Gentlemen - it's not something that would be reasonable for the whole 40 packages. 

Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 11, 2008)

Nick is saying something about packing all the Singapore ones together and saving on shipping that way....maybe you could email him....

i do appreciate all that youre doing to make it easier for us..

Crenshaw


----------



## schiesz (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## schiesz (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 12, 2008)

Gentlemen I have taken photos of George epoxying the handles on the knives. If you'd like to see them let me know, otherwise I'll just archive them on my computer.

I've getting the shipping papers done. Seems I need a couple more ship to addresses. 

We're working the weekend again to stay on schedule with these, early next week should see them into the laser engravers. That will hold things up for approx one week.

It won't be long ..................................

Cheers, Carol


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 13, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Gentlemen I have taken photos of George epoxying the handles on the knives. If you'd like to see them let me know, otherwise I'll just archive them on my computer.



Oooh Oooh, post em, post em!


----------



## schiesz (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 14, 2008)

Only George got a Mcgizmo??

What about Carol???


----------



## schiesz (Apr 15, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> What about Carol???



Carol is probably holding out for a PINK McGizmo... 

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 17, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Carol is probably holding out for a PINK McGizmo...
> 
> schiesz


 

*Pink, do they come in PINK ???? *

Actually, a very special Gentleman from our group of 40 has given me a lovely gift of a very pretty "Red" or if you prefer Deep Pink flashlight. I am thrilled  Thankyou so much. Use it everyday.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 17, 2008)

*Gentlemen, I am going to put you on alert NOW.*
*It will be within the next week or so that we will be starting to ship.*

*That also means that I will be starting to put thru the final charges on your cards.*

*The final balance will consists of :*
* - anything extra you purchased i.e. leather sheath*
* - leather laces*
* - in one case knives other than CPF knife*
* - shipping/handling charges*

*If anyone has any questions - now is the time.*

*We will be shipping a few per day once we start.*

*Cheers, Carol *


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 17, 2008)

There are still a couple more photo shoots to do, one will be at the lazer engravers. Still do not have a definite appointment with them, Probably early next week, they are working on the art work now.

And the making of the leather sheaths. After all this I may even take a shot of the first parcel going to the post office. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 17, 2008)

"still have 2B trimmed"

:lolsign: took me awhile to figure out what that meant..was thining, 2B pencil maybe? hmm..

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 17, 2008)

Excellent.

You can go ahead and put the final charge on my credit card now, Carol.

Thanks for all the updates you've provided us, during the whole process.


----------



## Empyfree (Apr 17, 2008)

Fantastic! Glad you've been inducted into the land of the flashlight! :welcome: 

Nice pics again, you ought to send them to a TV company, get them to do a "how it's made" style piece about you! 

Go ahead and charge the card whenever you need to.


----------



## schiesz (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm fine with the charge whenever its needed as well. Thanks Carol.

schiesz


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 18, 2008)

This continues to be such an enjoyable, and awesome thread, Carol and George! :rock:

Say hi to Maggie, from _the other_ dog whisperer... lol. She deserves more credit for keeping a good supervisoral eye on you two.


----------



## Telkin (Apr 21, 2008)

I can be charged whenever and will come pick it up when ready. Thanks!


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 21, 2008)

Thankyou Gentlemen:

We didn't get working on the project at all this weekend. George was very ill with kidney, sinus & ear infection. Leaving him with temps of 103F plus. We did not have a good weekend and it has left him weak as a kitten. Still on antibiotics. 

However, even though our time line was shifted slightly, we're awaiting word from the engravers - they have the art work complete and I've approved it.

The kydex sheaths are 90% complete, more than half the leather sheaths are complete.

I have to start making the boxes, and do the letters. The postal paper work is complete. 

Won't be long.....................but as I've said before we will be shipping a few packages a day once we start. Those of you who are local will be getting an e-mail when we're ready so that you can pick up in person.

That's Aj, Telkin and Bill I believe. 

Nick, I have to do some work on your package before I can give you the info you need and because your leather sheath is slightly different it is not ready yet.

Still missing a couple addresses, but I've been pretty stressed and have to dig thru a miriad of e-mails and posts to make sure I just haven't missed them. I may give up in frustration and just call a few of you to give me the info again.

Take care Gentlemen, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 21, 2008)

Dont stress out Carol! george's health, and yours are of great concern to us too! and i am pretty sure most of us would be fine with PMing you addresses if you need.

Get well soon George!...

>>>>>>>>>>>:twothumbs

Crenshaw


----------



## Darell (Apr 21, 2008)

Indeed, health is #1. I'm guessing that George is one tough kitty. 

Get well, George. Being sick sucks. But at least it makes you appreciate good health for a short while when it finally leaves!


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 22, 2008)

UPDATE: 

1) George seems to be feeling abit better, test results may change
the antibiotic but he's starting to feel human again.

"Thankyou" for your kind thoughts.

2) Tomorrow we have a 10am appt with the engravers for the knives.

Providing nothing untoward happens to either of us in the meantime
we will be there, and I will do abit of a photo shoot.

The final shot being one of the knife with the engraving.

3) We were at work today - George completed the kydex sheaths.


Think that's all for now. Cheers, Carol
_sorry I'm not more chatty, I'm still a little stressed here..........._


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 22, 2008)

Carol & George, please take your time and do take care of each other. Please dont be stressed just to rush out the CPF blades. 

We all shall pray that you two will be in the best of health. 
We lights collectors, I believe, are ok with waiting for a product. So dont rush and get well first!


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 22, 2008)

GhostReaction said:


> Carol & George, please take your time and do take care of each other. Please dont be stressed just to rush out the CPF blades.
> 
> We all shall pray that you two will be in the best of health.
> We lights collectors, I believe, are ok with waiting for a product. So dont rush and get well first!



+1

Larry


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello George,

The advantage of being sick is that you can let Carol shovel the snow... 

OK, smart comments aside, take the time you need to heal yourself. Our project is not as important as your health.

And Carol, make sure you don't come down with it.

Tom


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 23, 2008)

"Thankyou" Gentlemen, you all continue to be an inspiration to me. In case some of you have not guessed George is pretty much my life after 30 or more years and when feathers are hitting the fan I tend to stress. We've a couple more tests but nothing will happen until we get rid of this kidney issue. 

Anyway on to other matters that you fellows are looking for 

*The Knives were engraved TODAY !!! I'm getting pictures ready for Chris to put up *

*I would think if he's in the area they'll be up tonite.*

Cheers, Carol


----------



## schiesz (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## schiesz (Apr 23, 2008)

To me, it is just very obvious, in many of these different steps that have been shown here, that every effort is being made to make these knives extremely special for all of us. Simple things like the jig to hold the knives for the laser engraving are great examples of details that are obvious to the knifemaker, but that I would never have thought of until it was pointed out to me.

I just wanted to take a second here to say thanks to George and Carol Tichbourne, for making our first forum knife, and for doing such an incredible job with it.

Thank you so much!

schiesz


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 23, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

I guess the above is the first photo of the fully completed CPF blade...
B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L... 

We need a CPF blade photo contest soon. I m sure there are some very talented photographers in CPF.


----------



## Telkin (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow George and Carol, those knives look amazing. Can't wait to handle it in person. Thanks for making them so special for all of us.

I'm down for a Photo contest! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darell (Apr 24, 2008)

Bling!


----------



## tensixteen (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow!...looks great!!..

Thanks George, for bringing this into reality, and transforming my sketch to something 3 dimensional. Can't wait till i get mine...it would be an awesome camping knife..well, to those that are getting one too, please do post a review of how it holds up to use when you use it. I think the CPF knife-guys community would benefit greatly, and both George and i would benefit too!..it'd be good to hear some user-reviews of my design, so that i can improve on my designs next time.

Thanks!!
Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, that is gorgeous. Thanks again for the constant communication! (updates, pics, etc!) Hope George is feeling better.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey all, 

I've been mostly absent as of late. My wife, as some around here know, gave birth to our first child (Abigail) last Wednesday night. So, I have been spending slightly less time online lately. 

The knife looks wonderful! George is truly an artist. Looking forward to seeing one in person. Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 24, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been mostly absent as of late. My wife, as some around here know, gave birth to our first child (Abigail) last Wednesday night.


 
*Congratulations !!!! George & I had no idea. How wonderful !! *

*All the Best to Mom, Dad and Abigail *

*Carol & George*
*"thankyou" for your thoughtful wishes for George*


----------



## Empyfree (Apr 25, 2008)

"you could call this a collectors piece"...

What else could we call it! Absolutely wonderful work! :thumbsup:

Get well soon George, being ill really sucks.

Congrat's to Smokelaw! That's the true jackpot right there!


----------



## shuter (Apr 25, 2008)

George and Carol,

It has been, and is, a treat to be included in this project. Your running commentary of the process has been very interesting and informative. The pictures have made it come alive. The making of a knife is far more complicated than I thought. It is clear that George is a highly skilled craftsman that lovengly plies his trade. For me, it has become more than just another knife. It will always be special.

I hope George is getting better.


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 27, 2008)

post duplicated below - Carol


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 28, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> *UPDATE::wave::wave:*
> 
> *We're going to start shipping this week. No particular order, those who have ordered other knives R going 2B among the 1st to ship.*
> 
> ...



Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 29, 2008)

Gentlemen, some boxes are made, letters complete, packing tape at the ready. Tomorrow should see a couple in the mail....... 

Will post names as orders are shipped.

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## KingSmono (Apr 29, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Gentlemen, some boxes are made, letters complete, packing tape at the ready. Tomorrow should see a couple in the mail.......
> 
> Will post names as orders are shipped.
> 
> ...



Double Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing this beauty in person!


----------



## schiesz (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll do my best to keep the list updated as far as shipments go as well.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 29, 2008)

pays coming anyday now... you'll be the first to know Carol..

Crenshaw


----------



## Steve L (Apr 29, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Gentlemen, some boxes are made, letters complete, packing tape at the ready. Tomorrow should see a couple in the mail.......
> 
> Will post names as orders are shipped.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol,

Excellent news!!! :goodjob: 

I hope George is feeling better!!


----------



## weedle256 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, this is great news...

/shameless begging on 
Let's hope it gets here in time for the Bay Area camping trip. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one in the San Francisco Bay area that picked up on of these knifes... I'd sure love to show it off :twothumbs

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192978

/shameless begging off


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 30, 2008)

My Goodness Gentlemen, 
I haven't seen this much excitement from you fellows in a long time
Tonite I should be able to post a couple names 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 30, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> My Goodness Gentlemen,
> I haven't seen this much excitement from you fellows in a long time
> Tonite I should be able to post a couple names
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
The excitement never went away. We just didn't want to show it.

How is George doing? Feeling a bit better? Thanks for everything, Carol.


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 30, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The excitement never went away. We just didn't want to show it.
> 
> How is George doing? Feeling a bit better? Thanks for everything, Carol.


 
Oh OK  I was beginning to think you fellows had lost interest 

Major medical mis-diagnoses means George is still , and now on another round of Different antibiotics. I'm furious..................and ready to have somebodies "guts for garters !" (don't know if I can say that here or not ??)

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 30, 2008)

Update:

The Lucky Winners of todays shipping are :

1) weedle256 ** the very first knife packaged**
2) smokelaw1
3) shuter
4) sigman
5) sunspot
6) darell

Shipping so far has run from $18.79 - $24.25 

I will e-mail each of you individually with the final amount that will go on your card. I do not send credit card slips in anything I ship. Your receipt will be your credit card statement. 

Everything ships by mail express post. Expect 5-7 days for most areas in the USA. Outside of North America will take longer even with express post.

More will ship tomorrow & Friday.

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## Empyfree (Apr 30, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> I'm furious..................and ready to have somebodies "guts for garters !" (don't know if I can say that here or not ??)
> 
> Carol




I think you're fairly safe! Hope the new antibiotics kick into gear quickly for both your sakes! 

I can't believe Weedles "shameless begging" go him to the top of the list!!!  Well done cheeky fella!


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 30, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I can't believe Weedles "shameless begging" go him to the top of the list!!!  Well done cheeky fella!


 
Well, it's sorta like winning the lottery  

Cheers, Carol


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't realize when I got the shipping notice that I had "won" early shipping. Look forward to giving my early impressions!
I wonder how long I'll hold out before succumbing to my overriding "I don't buy a light or knife I don't use" attitude that I have had for a while now, and taking the knife into the woods....


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 30, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> I didn't realize I had "won" early shipping.
> I wonder how long I'll hold out before succumbing to my overriding "I don't buy a light or knife I don't use" attitude that I have had for a while now, and taking the knife into the woods....


 
You didn't "Win" a lottery (just a phrase) My shipping is random, although that little bit of begging seems to have paid off :thumbsup:. It wasn't planned, just happened that way ...............

All of George's knives are designed to work, NOW in all honesty he has never made one with 3 large holes in the handle before, but it still has a full tang and for mid duty - good general purpose - should be just fine. Use it, and Enjoy !!

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## weedle256 (Apr 30, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I think you're fairly safe! Hope the new antibiotics kick into gear quickly for both your sakes!
> 
> I can't believe Weedles "shameless begging" go him to the top of the list!!!  Well done cheeky fella!



You can't believe it? Neither can I!

But at least I had a legitimate CPF "reason"


----------



## NA8 (Apr 30, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Major medical mis-diagnoses means George is still , and now on another round of Different antibiotics. I'm furious..................and ready to have somebodies "guts for garters !" (don't know if I can say that here or not ??)
> 
> Carol



I had two relatives die in the past four years and I couldn't tell you what they died of. Seems like no one can spit out a straight explanation any more. Good luck and don't think twice about getting a second opinion.


----------



## schiesz (May 1, 2008)

List updated. We have PINK.

schiesz


----------



## Crenshaw (May 1, 2008)

ooOo..pink!

Crenshaw


----------



## Reima (May 1, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Calm yourselves Gentlemen  Sasha is going to be the first one to receive a knife
> 
> Carol



I don't see Sasha (Greta) turning pink.


----------



## schiesz (May 1, 2008)

Reima said:


> I don't see Sasha (Greta) turning pink.



Just because I didn't have the inside info on that shipment! :nana:

She is Pink now! I think I am going to be turning Green with envy when I see the first ones have arrived! :devil:

schiesz


----------



## george tichbourne (May 1, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Just because I didn't have the inside info on that shipment! :nana:
> 
> She is Pink now! I think I am going to be turning Green with envy when I see the first ones have arrived! :devil:
> 
> schiesz


 
Not sure why Sasha is PINK she hasn't shipped yet 

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 1, 2008)

UPDATE - MAY 1st Shipping List "Winners" 

1) Monocrom
2) Schiesz
3) Kingsmono
4) A.J.
5) Telkin
6) Steed 77
7) Prototype
Sasha
Mr. Sasha

OOKAY - now you can put Sasha in PINK.

Prices ranged from $18.36 - $23.49 for shipping - again expect 5 - 7 days for delivery.

So far we have shipped out 16 knives. 

Like yesterday I will be e-mailing each individually to give you your tracking numbers and final charge to your cards.

AGAIN, they are not going out in any specific order...........

Cheers, Carol :wave:
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## Empyfree (May 1, 2008)

Carol, not sure which address you've ended up having for me. Please now ship to my summer camp address (which I'm pretty sure I emailed you)

I'll have to lock it in the safe when it arrives (fairly paranoid director), but at least that's better than it being sent to the UK while I'm visiting the US for nearly four months!


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> UPDATE - MAY 1st Shipping List "Winners"
> 
> 1) Monocrom
> 2) Schiesz
> ...


 
W00t! Top of the Heap! :twothumbs

Looks like I'll get mine about the same time my latest Lighthound order comes in! *YEAH!! :rock:*


----------



## Sigman (May 2, 2008)

Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait, can't wait...but I have to! HOWEVER, I am thankful indeed that I got in on the first shipment. It shouldn't be long now!

George, get better you hear! Carol, George, & all that helped turn an idea into a very limited edition, custom blade that has that "family feel" to it...:thanks:

The timeline/updates were certainly appreciated and contributed to the "special package"!


----------



## aj1985 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks George and Carol for an awesome knife. 

I tore through the knife on my way home and I was already playing with it in the car . (I might have gotten some weird looks)
Can't stop playing with it and I really do love the hole design. Fit's the hand so well and was truly a steal at this price.

I know I shouldn't but i keep twirling it in a reverse grip . 

take care eh 

aj


----------



## Telkin (May 2, 2008)

Ditto! Picked up my sweet knife yesterday after visiting George, Carol and Maggie. Gorgeous craftmanship is all over the knife. Very comfortable to hold, well balance and solid to boot. 

I'm gonna be taking some macro pictures to show off after I come back from vacation in a week. 

Thanks again for making the 2008CPF knife a reality and I agree with AJ, it's a steal...


----------



## george tichbourne (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou AJ & Telkin. Good to hear that you both like the knife.
Look forward to hearing from the rest of the group when they receive theirs. You two were lucky being local. There is one other chap coming in on Monday to pick his up.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 2, 2008)

Shipping Update - May 2 - Todays Lucky fellows are:

1) christoph
2) Kiessling
3) Reima
4) spydernut

Expect 5-7 days except for Kiessling - Germany will take longer.
Shipping costs today have ranged from $18.79 - $48.06.

You'll all be e-mailed seperately with your shipping information.

We're almost half way there. George has two more leather sheaths to make a left handed and a side wise. 

Monday will see alot ready to ship. We do not have Saturday postal services. 

Cheers, Carol 
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (May 2, 2008)

Gentlemen, for those of you who were shipped today I will e-mail you sometime over the weekend. I enjoyed two shots of cortisone this afternoon, one shoulder,one foot. Working at the computer is not real comfortable right now. Your cards will be charged later this weekend or likely Monday. You'll hear from me by then.

THanks, Carol


----------



## schiesz (May 2, 2008)

List updated. It looks like right about half of them are on the way.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 3, 2008)

how are the leather sheaths coming? only asking cos mine and the rest of the singapore people's will only ship when some member's sheaths are finished right...


Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (May 3, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> how are the leather sheaths coming? only asking cos mine and the rest of the singapore people's will only ship when some member's sheaths are finished right...
> 
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Right, keep in mind George is ill. All in all this project has moved pretty quickly and approx 1/2 of the orders are enroute as I write this. It won't be long - hang in there. 

Carol


----------



## Kiessling (May 3, 2008)

Take your time with charging my card ... no problem  :kiss:

Be well and thanx a lot !!! :wave:

bernie


----------



## tensixteen (May 3, 2008)

Hi Carol & George,

Hope everything's fine with you guys. =) Health is more important, so no matter what, health comes first ya?..=) Cheers! Nice to have chatted with you guys on the phone.

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## george tichbourne (May 3, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Take your time with charging my card ... no problem  :kiss:
> 
> Be well and thanx a lot !!! :wave:
> 
> bernie


 
Thanks Bernie, we're trying to stay out of the store today to recouperate.
It'll be Monday.

Will be taking out a full page add in the paper when both of us get rid of this health issue we've got.

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 3, 2008)

tensixteen said:


> Hi Carol & George,
> 
> Hope everything's fine with you guys. =) Health is more important, so no matter what, health comes first ya?..=) Cheers! Nice to have chatted with you guys on the phone.
> 
> ...


 
What a pleasure to speak with you again. We appreciate your concern. Your thoughtfulness is very kind. We are doing our best in between naps, medication and Dr's visits  Oh to be 20 again..... It's a slippery slope once you hit 50 + 

Kindest regards, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 3, 2008)

George will be completing the last leather sheath tomorrow. :thumbsup:

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that you and George are slowly getting better.


----------



## george tichbourne (May 4, 2008)

UPDATE - SUNDAY MAY 4th -

The final leather sheath is complete and is now drying. It will take a day or two for it to dry properly and then can be shipped.

That's it - All the knives and sheaths are complete.

Approx half of the orders have been shipped - 

:wave: George & I don't know what we're going to do when this project is totally shipped. 

You fellows are going to have to come up with something else for us to do 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200 :wave:


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> George & I don't know what we're going to do when this project is totally shipped.
> 
> You fellows are going to have to come up with something else for us to do
> 
> ...


 
Oh I'm sure we can think of something. :huh:


----------



## tvodrd (May 4, 2008)

Party!

Larry


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Party!
> 
> Larry


 
W00t!


----------



## george tichbourne (May 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> W00t!


 
OK when all you fella's head for the FROZEN NORTH forget your flashlites pack your _LONGJOHNS !! :thumbsup:_

_Cheers,_ Carol


----------



## tensixteen (May 4, 2008)

Hahaha...you want to try a CPF folder?..=)...folder designs are my specialty actually. Pete Carey's doing a custom for me now of my design actually..=)

Cheers and Regards,
Nick




george tichbourne said:


> UPDATE - SUNDAY MAY 4th -
> 
> The final leather sheath is complete and is now drying. It will take a day or two for it to dry properly and then can be shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unforgiven (May 5, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> OK when all you fella's head for the FROZEN NORTH forget your flashlites pack your _LONGJOHNS !! :thumbsup:_
> 
> _Cheers,_ Carol





How about we pack our big lights to keep us warm?.... and maybe get a tan while we are at it.


----------



## Monocrom (May 5, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> How about we pack our big lights to keep us warm?.... and maybe get a tan while we are at it.


 
I'll bring my M6 with the HOLA.

Wait.... is that tan-quality or 1st degree burn-quality. :thinking:


----------



## Empyfree (May 5, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> W00t!



Slightly off topic, I keep seeing this "W00t!" exclamation around, i've googled for it and still can't find out what it stands for/means. Can you help a poor confused Brit?


----------



## Unforgiven (May 5, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'll bring my M6 with the HOLA.
> 
> Wait.... is that tan-quality or 1st degree burn-quality. :thinking:




Just don't turn it on bezel down in your front pocket. :green:


----------



## Monocrom (May 5, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Slightly off topic, I keep seeing this "W00t!" exclamation around, i've googled for it and still can't find out what it stands for/means. Can you help a poor confused Brit?


 
I guess "W00t!" isn't technically a real word.... Especially considering that the 2nd and 3rd letters are both made up of a zero. 

It's a declaration of happy excitement. For example.... 

"I found a Surefire Beast at a garage sale, and got it for only $20; W00t!"

"I got lucky with a Supermodel! W00t!"

"I met PK, and he gave me a tour of his private workshop! W00t!"


----------



## weedle256 (May 5, 2008)

So does is the Canadian Post tracking site supposed to have updates after the package has left the country?

"International item has left Canada"

I need to know where that knife is every time it moves 20 miles closer to my doorstep!

Note to self: send GPS tracking unit to shipper next time :devil:


----------



## Steve L (May 5, 2008)

I believe after it leaves Canada you can use the USPS website(if you live in the US) to track your package. http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm


----------



## weedle256 (May 5, 2008)

Steve L said:


> I believe after it leaves Canada you can use the USPS website(if you live in the US) to track your package. http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm



OH OH OH :laughing:

Looky! looky!

Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 8:46 AM on May 5, 2008 in SAN JOSE, CA 95123. 


hmm... 
I may have to go home early


----------



## schiesz (May 5, 2008)

I got a package from Canada today...


----------



## george tichbourne (May 5, 2008)

weedle256 said:


> OH OH OH :laughing:
> 
> Looky! looky!
> 
> ...


 
You should have - see below::mecry:
Label/Receipt Number: CE49 4487 418C A
Status: Notice Left

We attempted to deliver your item at 10:55 AM on May 5, 2008 in SAN JOSE, CA 95123 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 5, 2008)

Sigman said:


> Drooling....(don't worry, it's not rabies - it's a good thing! :thumbsup: )


 
Label/Receipt Number: CE49 4487 452C A
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 6:03 AM on May 5, 2008 in ANCHORAGE, AK 99507. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. 
------------------
Sigman seems like your package isn't far away

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 5, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Take your time with charging my card ... no problem  :kiss:
> 
> Be well and thanx a lot !!! :wave:
> 
> bernie


 
Postal tracking says: International item arrived in destination country.

Shouldn't be long now. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 5, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I got a package from Canada today...


 
You lucky :devil:  - Your package was shipped in the second wave May 1st and you received it FIRST !! Congratulations !!

Great Pictures - Pretty Knife 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## tvodrd (May 5, 2008)

A little mystery at work this morning when I found a "delivery attempted" notice in my mail slot for a parcel and marked "registered." Mail frequently arrives noonish while our receptionist is at lunch and they drop off the incoming tote and pick up the outgoing. I signed the the notice and taped it to the top of todays outgoing tote, so whatever it is should be back tomorrow. 

Larry


----------



## george tichbourne (May 5, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> A little mystery at work this morning when I found a "delivery attempted" notice in my mail slot for a parcel and marked "registered."
> 
> Larry


 
I don't want to disappoint you but yours has not shipped yet - sorry - so that package is not from us.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (May 5, 2008)

wow!! looking very nice there! cant wait to get my hands on mine...

by the way, anyone who needs to check on any slang that they are unfamilier with...

www.urbandictionary.com

its got just about everything, even the less desireable ones..

Crenshaw


----------



## weedle256 (May 5, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> You should have - see below::mecry:
> Label/Receipt Number: CE49 4487 418C A
> Status: Notice Left
> 
> ...



NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:mecry: :mecry: :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:

Got to the post office at 7:05... post office closes at 7:00 

But, it's not all bad...
I'm standing there leaning on the bell hoping against all hope that one of the people standing behind the counter would answer...

and my cell phone rings...

It's CAROL wanting to make sure I knew about the attempted delivery!!!!
How is that for customer service?!?

So I took the opportunity to tell Carol how nice this project has been and how much I appreciate their work :twothumbs


Now I just have to decide if I'm "working from home" tomorrow or picking up my package tomorrow night. Hmm... tough choice!


----------



## Monocrom (May 6, 2008)

schiesz said:


> I got a package from Canada today...


 
Ah, first one to post pics of the delivered knife. You beat me to it.... Mine arrived today while I was at work; working 2nd shift.


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

weedle256 said:


> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :mecry: :mecry: :mecry: :mecry: :mecry:
> 
> Got to the post office at 7:05... post office closes at 7:00
> ...


 
"THankyou!" for your kind words. It's just too bad:shakehead that they wouldn't open the door and give you your package  BUt I can tell you that it's exactly the same here. I even think sometimes they set their clocks 5 min fast :devil:

Look forward to hearing about your knife when you do manage to wrench it away from the post office 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Ah, first one to post pics of the delivered knife. You beat me to it.... Mine arrived today while I was at work; working 2nd shift.


 
Are we going to see pictures ?? 

You fellows have no idea how excited George & I get when our customers receive their orders  That's when the fun really starts for us.

CHeers, Carol


----------



## KingSmono (May 6, 2008)

Aw man, mine was "attempted" to be delivered yesterday, but nobody was home... doh! Oh well, what's a few more hours. After work I'm going up to the post office, so I'll have mine this evening and rest assured... there WILL be pictures! 

Thanks again for everything George and Carol! (The pictures of the process, the amazing communication/customer service, oh, and the custom handmade knife/sheath at a heck of a price!)

Is there any way to auto-sign-up for any future projects you guys do??


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 6, 2008)

Get home.....there's a package by the door!!! Run up....what is it? From Canada! Whipeeee! Go inside...oh no...baby is crying....I guess I'll get to open it later...got to relieve the very stressed out mom with the screaming 3 week old. So 2AM rolls around, baby is asleep...on me, when I remember I never even got to open my package. With the care and silence only attainable when based on the terror of waking up either the baby or the wife sleeping a few rooms away I open the box. I take out the packaging....I see the inner paper....and unwrap it. Shhhhhh....it's ok, it's ok, go back to sleep...whew.... "Honey? Is she awake?" Crap. "No babe, you go back to sleep too." OK, got to be even more quiet, I guess. OK, down to the inner plastic...oh, more wrapping...this thing is well packaged. Let's just pop this open.....
"Waaaaaaaa"......"Honey?"
I guess I'll continue opening it when I get home tonight. 
Man, has life ever changed. It used to be that when a custom knife showed up, the next few hours were consumed with looking, feeling, fondling and photographing it. I couldn't even get this one opened!!!!!
I'll rerport back tonight...or maybe tomorrow.

Hope everyone is on the mend!


----------



## Greta (May 6, 2008)

Just a quick note!! I checked my mail this morning (forgot to check it last night when I got home from work... too damn tired).... and I'm opening my package now!! Kudos to Carol for an awesome packing job!! :twothumbs :laughing:

I'll be right back once I get everything unwrapped!! It's like... like... CHRISTMAS!!! :santa:


----------



## Greta (May 6, 2008)

*WHOA!... *

I'm speechless... seriously! 

I will post more and pictures later. 

Um.... *WOW!!* Guys... you should see what I got.... I'll bet all of you that mine is better than yours!


----------



## KingSmono (May 6, 2008)

Greta said:


> *WHOA!... *
> 
> I'm speechless... seriously!
> 
> ...



I'm gonna check the rules, but a post like this _without pictures_ has GOT to be breaking one of them...


----------



## Darell (May 6, 2008)

KingSmono said:


> I'm gonna check the rules, but a post like this _without pictures_ has GOT to be breaking one of them...



*DEFINITELY* I'll go give Kel the bad news that she's banned. Getting her knife before I get mine and not posting pictures... what is she thinking!?

I keep forgetting that mine is held up at the engravers because of the custom bicycle image going on mine. :shh:


----------



## Greta (May 6, 2008)

Ok... these are just some quick pics for now as I have *GOT* to get my butt in gear and get to work! But I don't want Darell to ban me so....

The top blade is mine... #3, the middle blade is my husband's... #36, and the bottom blade is the proto (WOW!! *thank you George & Carol!!* :bow: )




























Yeah... mine is special...  Is that awesome or what!?!? :wow: All I can say is that I am truly humbled... and to the fine gentleman who gifted me with this special blade (you know who you are and now because of a little mouse, I know who you are too... coin will be sent ASAP! ).... *THANK YOU!!! :kiss: *

*George... what can I say? It is spectacular! The pictures do not do it justice. I will have my husband (MUCH better photographer than I am!) take some more pictures tonight. Carol... you're a luv! Thank you so very much for all of your hard work in this. Again... I'm speechless... there are no words to express my gratitude and how incredibly blown away I am with the beauty of these very special knives. :kiss:*

*Thank you everyone... for making this happen!!! :grouphug:*


----------



## schiesz (May 6, 2008)

The file work on that knife is very slick. It really reminds me of a maple leaf. I've never seen a pattern quite like that before, but it looks great!


----------



## Monocrom (May 6, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Are we going to see pictures ??
> 
> You fellows have no idea how excited George & I get when our customers receive their orders  That's when the fun really starts for us.
> 
> CHeers, Carol


 
Others keep beating me to it.

Perhaps for the best.... All I have is a cameraphone that is currently acting up. :sigh:

But I'm still happy, cause I got mine! :twothumbs


----------



## IcantC (May 6, 2008)

Wow looks great guys! Real great work of art and fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Empyfree (May 6, 2008)

Excitement's building now! I won't get mine for a few days at least, it's being shipped to my summer camp in Maine (I'm still in the UK!) I fly out to the states tomorrow and should head up country a couple of days later if all goes to plan. Then I have the fun of unwrapping my "present" (it is a present, a present to myself!)

The photo's look great, scheisz's pics really show of the satin finish of the blade, and Greta, that edge work looks amazing! 

Top work George and Carol, I don't often get spare cash to buy knives, but if I ever do again I know where I'll come!


----------



## sunspot (May 6, 2008)

I got my notice of attempted delivery:sick2:. I'll sign the card and drop in back in the box. No way can I beat the PO closing time.
I must say, that is some very fast shipping from Canada:twothumbs.


----------



## Darell (May 6, 2008)

Greta said:


> But I don't want Darell to ban me so



Well done. You get off with a warning this time.


----------



## weedle256 (May 6, 2008)

WOW!

What else is there to say?

Oh, pictures...

Some leather






Some not





Naked










Just like Christmas morning!


----------



## KingSmono (May 6, 2008)

Woo-Hoo! The wait is over.


----------



## tvodrd (May 6, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> I don't want to disappoint you but yours has not shipped yet - sorry - so that package is not from us.
> 
> Cheers, Carol



All I got was a bag of fauxtons from China.  

Larry


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> All I got was a bag of fauxtons from China.
> 
> Larry


 
I'm sorry - never mind it's not far away.

Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

UPDATE: MAY 6th - 10:13PM
------------------------------

Yesterday was a very busy day in our store and I only managed to get
one package in the mail.

Today was a Dr. appt and tests day.

Tomorrow will be a SHIPPING day.  We are expecting customers in but I still should be able to get some in the mail. 

:mecrylus I wanted my blisters on my fingers to heal. Cleaning out those holes with polishing wax and a chamis is really hard on the fingers.

Great pictures everyone !! 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

weedle256 said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> Just like Christmas morning!


 
 I hope you were careful when you opened that package, you any idea how long it takes me to wrap those things up and make them look pretty !?! 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> Get home.....there's a package by the door!!! Run up....what is it? From Canada! Whipeeee! Go inside...oh no...baby is crying....I guess I'll get to open it later...got to relieve the very stressed out mom with the screaming 3 week old. So 2AM rolls around, baby is asleep...on me, when I remember I never even got to open my package. With the care and silence only attainable when based on the terror of waking up either the baby or the wife sleeping a few rooms away I open the box. I take out the packaging....I see the inner paper....and unwrap it. Shhhhhh....it's ok, it's ok, go back to sleep...whew.... "Honey? Is she awake?" Crap. "No babe, you go back to sleep too." OK, got to be even more quiet, I guess. OK, down to the inner plastic...oh, more wrapping...this thing is well packaged. Let's just pop this open.....
> "Waaaaaaaa"......"Honey?"
> I guess I'll continue opening it when I get home tonight.
> Man, has life ever changed. It used to be that when a custom knife showed up, the next few hours were consumed with looking, feeling, fondling and photographing it. I couldn't even get this one opened!!!!!
> ...


 
Did you manage to get your package open yet ? Sorry about that  I wasn't considering keeping Baby and Mom asleep when I was wrapping that ...............

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

KingSmono said:


> Is there any way to auto-sign-up for any future projects you guys do??


 
Sure - all you fellows have to do is start another project 

We used to have a list of people we'd send advance notices to when did something "new" or "special". It's something we're looking at again. I would send the advance notices and who ever made the purchase within the aloted time would get a percentage off the list price.

Cheers, Carol 
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

Greta said:


> Yeah... mine is special...  Is that awesome or what!?!?


 
Kel, we told you yours was going to be "special" 

We could have offered that to everyone, but we wanted you to have something just for you - for all the work you do to give the rest of us someplace nice to play "Thankyou" Kelly. 

Carol & George 
xoxo


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

OK - one thing I've noticed - no one has said anything on the forum about the letter that has accompanied the knife. Not only the letter but if you look closely you will see a watermark of THE CPF Knife emblazoned in the letterhead. Anyone noticed that yet ????

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (May 6, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> OK - one thing I've noticed - no one has said anything on the forum about the letter that has accompanied the knife. Not only the letter but if you look closely you will see a watermark of THE CPF Knife emblazoned in the letterhead. Anyone noticed that yet ????
> 
> Cheers, Carol



i am guessing no one even saw the letter, what with the exicitement with the knife. That really looks fantastic! cant wait...

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (May 6, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> i am guessing no one even saw the letter, what with the exicitement with the knife. That really looks fantastic! cant wait...
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Oh NO don't tell me that  those are the adoption papers. These are not mere knives they come with their own credentials . 

George and I may have to do a recall ............if no one reads the letters.
That's important stuff you know 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Greta (May 6, 2008)

I actually read all three letters! NO LIE!! Even though they were all the same except for a few things... I'm one of those really, really OCD people who just has to make sure that they all say the same thing...  And yes, I noticed the water mark... and yes, I had to pick up the inserted card after I opened each letter and the card fell on the floor...


----------



## weedle256 (May 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> OK - one thing I've noticed - no one has said anything on the forum about the letter that has accompanied the knife. Not only the letter but if you look closely you will see a watermark of THE CPF Knife emblazoned in the letterhead. Anyone noticed that yet ????
> 
> Cheers, Carol



Yes, I read it too. That's how I know I'm supposed to sharpen at a 17 degree angle... and that #12 is mine 

oh, and that is "PROTO 1" in the background


----------



## Crenshaw (May 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Oh NO don't tell me that  those are the adoption papers. These are not mere knives they come with their own credentials .
> 
> George and I may have to do a recall ............if no one reads the letters.
> That's important stuff you know
> ...



just to extend the suspense a little, ill read the letter before opening it up, if tensixteens hasnt already done so..

Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom (May 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> I hope you were careful when you opened that package, you have any idea how long it takes me to wrap those things up and make them look pretty !?!
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
About a week for each knife? 

I must admit, your attention to detail and wrapping skills are very impressive. :twothumbs


----------



## KingSmono (May 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> OK - one thing I've noticed - no one has said anything on the forum about the letter that has accompanied the knife. Not only the letter but if you look closely you will see a watermark of THE CPF Knife emblazoned in the letterhead. Anyone noticed that yet ????
> 
> Cheers, Carol



Whoops, forgot to mention that when I posted the pics! I definitely noticed the attention to detail in the letter though! When I was showing someone the knife, I also handed them the letter that was tailored to me and my *specific* knife... and I noticed the watermark in the background as well. And the letter was in an envelope with my name printed all fancy-schmancy on it. Very classy! Thanks again!!


----------



## smokelaw1 (May 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Did you manage to get your package open yet ? Sorry about that  I wasn't considering keeping Baby and Mom asleep when I was wrapping that ...............
> 
> Cheers, Carol


 
Oh yes I did! Both napping when I got home! WOW! WOW! And in case you didn't hear me....WOW! What a fantastic knife. I loved reading the letter. 
I have owned and do own hundreds of knives. From super-cheapies to truly salfe-queen collectables that I hope to pass on to my children (though I don't buy anything anymore that I will not use). And of all of these knives, I can honeslty say that this one fits my hand (which you have never seen, obviosuly, so there is a BIT of luck invovled with my hand size, etc) as well or better than any other knife I own. I couldn'[t put it down! It is resting happily in the "Yes it's custom, but can't you see it WANTS to be used" section of the collection. 

Thank you George and Carol for a FANTASTIC experience, WORLD CLASS service, a truly SUPERB product, and definitely not least, a valued friendship.


----------



## Darell (May 7, 2008)

Carol -

Well, as I guessed, your package DID just show up today. Natch!

I gave up trying to get through the Ft. Knox tape, and just went straight through the box.  Do you do EVERYTHING that pretty? I felt bad opening it!

Truly beautiful. And the bicycle engraving came out better than I expected! :thumbsup: Looks way better than Kel's spine detailing. 
Truly was an honor being part of this. This is my first custom knife ever, and it now has a place amonst my other "CPF firsts."


----------



## george tichbourne (May 7, 2008)

Darell said:


> Carol -
> 
> I gave up trying to get through the Ft. Knox tape  Do you do EVERYTHING that pretty? I felt bad opening it!
> 
> Truly beautiful was an honor being part of this. This is my first custom knife ever, and it now has a place amonst my other "CPF firsts."


 
Yes Darell,  Everything that I ship out looks like that. Anyone wanting to earn dividends these days should buy shares in the tape company 

George & I are delighted that your "First" custom knife purchase was a 
positive one. We're happy that we were able to be part of your experience

(That bike does look kinda good doesn't it :devil:)

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 7, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> Thank you George and Carol for a FANTASTIC experience, WORLD CLASS service, a truly SUPERB product, and definitely not least, a valued friendship.


 
Well, we're happy you were able to get into your package today 

George & I try to make dealing with us a positive experiece and also try to treat everyone the way we would like to be treated. Doesn't sound like much granted but in todays world somedays it seems like alot. Through George's craft we have made some wonderful friends, many of whom are more like family than customers.

Appreciate your kind words and value our new found friendship.

CHeers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 7, 2008)

:wave:Thankyou to those who have mentioned that they have indeed noticed/read the letter that goes with the knives. 

I wasn't trying to be a pain but was wondering if perhaps with the packing paper and the excitement of finally getting the knives the letters were being tossed with the wrapping paper.

Good to hear that all of you have found them. In case a couple of you have accidently tossed it with the wrapping paper contact me directly and I can mail you out another letter if you'd like. 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Darell (May 7, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> (That bike does look kinda good doesn't it :devil:)


I've been holding off posting pictures of my unique knife (unlike SOME people we know...) because I was afraid that once everybody sees it, everybody will want one just like it. 

But what the heck. You only live once, and I think everybody should see why mine is so special.


Darell's CPF "bike knife."


----------



## george tichbourne (May 7, 2008)

UPDATE: May 7/08 - Shipping
----------------------------------
Silverfox
TomTec - picked up at our store
------------------

** We have 7 more packaged ready to ship overseas but some fine tuning is required re shipping details before we can actually ship **

More will be shipped tomorrow 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 7, 2008)

Darell said:


> I've been holding off posting pictures of my unique knife (unlike SOME people we know...) because I was afraid that once everybody sees it, everybody will want one just like it.
> 
> But what the heck. You only live once, and I think everybody should see why mine is so special.
> 
> ...


 
Ah Darell - now everyone is going to want one  George & I were kinda hoping you'd keep quiet about that  Hot damn it looks good though doesn't it !?! 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## shuter (May 7, 2008)

GRETA - The art work on the spine of your knife is truly special and one of a kind. Lucky Lucky.

Whoever selected the Tichbournes for this project made a great choice.


----------



## Greta (May 7, 2008)

*DARELL!!!*... I'm so proud of you sweety!! You finally learned how to use a Sharpie!! :twothumbs: I knew you could do it... such a big boy! :kiss:


----------



## george tichbourne (May 7, 2008)

Greta said:


> *DARELL!!!*... I'm so proud of you sweety!! You finally learned how to use a Sharpie!! :twothumbs: I knew you could do it... such a big boy! :kiss:


 
Greta, now how else was the dear man going to match the handle colour ??  This is a "special" method of engraving  the technique will remain a _secret _

_Cheers, Carol_


----------



## Darell (May 7, 2008)

Greta said:


> *DARELL!!!*... I'm so proud of you sweety!! You finally learned how to use a Sharpie!! :twothumbs: I knew you could do it... such a big boy! :kiss:



No, no. That's my Photoshop skills at work. It just LOOKs like a child's Sharpie drawing of a bike. In fact it is the result of many hours on the computer - it was the 3-d modelling and all the renderings that took so much time. I think the results speak for themselves. Certainly fooled you! Carol will probably want to hire me now to make pre-production renderings that will knock the socks off of potential customers. I am an ARTEEST!

Sharpie. Ha! You're just jealous. And it ain't pretty, missy.


----------



## SilverFox (May 7, 2008)

Hello Carol,

I see I am up on the list. I will let you know when it gets here.

Tom


----------



## Monocrom (May 8, 2008)

Darell said:


> .... I think everybody should see why mine is so special.
> 
> 
> Darell's CPF "bike knife."


 
oo:

Is that a Schwinn?


----------



## Christoph (May 8, 2008)

George ,Carol Thank you for the beautiful tool. It is my first custom knife. My eight year old asked me if I was going to use it when we go camping and I said of course,thats what tools are for.I will treasure it Thanks.
Chris


----------



## george tichbourne (May 8, 2008)

Christoph said:


> George ,Carol Thank you for the beautiful tool. It is my first custom knife. My eight year old asked me if I was going to use it when we go camping and I said of course,thats what tools are for.I will treasure it Thanks.
> Chris


 
You're welcome  George will be delighted to hear that you are going to use it. He's disappointed when his products are hidden away in a showcase and not used. Enjoy it, now is the time to start teaching your little one proper handling techniques   

You can't imagine the number of "yuppies" we used to have to contend with when we exhibited at shows. Most of them did not have a clue how to handle a knife, a number of them would pick the knives up by the blade
which I may point out was extremely "sharp" in order that they could admire the "pretty" wooden handle. A few of them dropped the knives when they realised they were going to cut themselves and would bounce up and down and tell us we could be sued for having such objects available :shakehead

Being the patient, docile, even tempered member of the female species 
that I am  I generally had them on the run :wave: in short order. 

Look forward to hearing how it behaves on your trip. 

Cheers Carol,


----------



## Darell (May 8, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> oo:
> 
> Is that a Schwinn?


Dood, no! That's a custom Voodoo Bizango XC hardtail race bike.

But yeah, I can see the confusion if you don't study the image enough.

Next time I'll do a tandem, and add motion for that extra pizazz.


----------



## jch79 (May 8, 2008)

Get rid of all 'dem gears, and call me impressed, D! :nana:

john, The Fixie Flashaholic


----------



## george tichbourne (May 8, 2008)

UPDATE - MAY 8th/08 - SHIPPING
-----------------------------------
The following shipped today:

#21 - PhantonPhotons
#15 - TVODRD
#19 - Darwanna
#23 - Darwanna
#29 - Mdinan
#35 - JosephK
#28 - StevenL
#31 - J Oei

There are just a few left, we expect to ship everything we have payment for tomorrow. 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (May 8, 2008)

Gentlemen, one thing I have not mentioned is that we have a volume disc card with Canada Post. It saves approx 5% on shipping costs. Not alot but for most of you it saved about $1-$2. Every bit helps............

CHeers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 8, 2008)

Gentlemen, I think it's time that we all give a BIG "THANKYOU!!!" to
Chris Schiesz for all his help on this project.

Chris is responsible for posting all the photos of the project as it progressed, he also kept track of the "list" and kept it updated.

There are a number of other little things that Chris did that certainly helped me in particular have things run smoothly. 

Please join me in showing our appreciation for all of Chris's efforts.  "Thankyou!" Chris, 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (May 8, 2008)

:goodjob::thanks: @ Chris

Crenshaw


----------



## schiesz (May 8, 2008)

Hey, it was no problem. I really enjoyed every bit of this project, and I can't believe that 1) it actually happened and 2) it happened so quickly and smoothly. I honestly thought at the beginning that the chances of a decent sized group of people on here to agree on a design and find a knife builder to accommodate us was between slim and none. Yet every step has been fairly smooth and incredibly QUICK! I am quite thrilled that in under 4 months total, we went from an idea for a forum knife to 40 knives (or at least almost all of them are) in the mail! 

The Tichbournes' and the CPF members that participated are the real people to thank for all of this happening.


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 9, 2008)

Darell said:


> No, no. That's my Photoshop skills at work. It just LOOKs like a child's Sharpie drawing of a bike. In fact it is the result of many hours on the computer



:laughing:



Monocrom said:


> oo:
> 
> Is that a Schwinn?





Carol, and George - You two (you three!... almost forgot Maggie... yes, I'm still stuck on the dog... lol... what can I say... I love 'em) have been an awesome addition to an awesome place. Again, thanks for making this whole thing such an exciting, and enjoyable read/experience, even for a non-purchaser like myself.

Oh, and super nice knife!! My impressions (from the pics of course) seem to fall somewhere around that of Smokelaw, and Christoph. Beautiful as it is, it looks like it was meant to be _used_ as much as cherished, and protected. Similar to how I feel about my old Gibson Les Paul. A very high quality piece of equipment that only acquires more character through use. Battle scars, wear, and all, it's wayyyy more than functional, and still absolutely beautiful! 

Something tells me I should've gotten in on this.


----------



## george tichbourne (May 9, 2008)

UPDATE - MAY 9th/08 - SHIPPING
------------------------------------
1) - Unforgiven
2) - Bart
3) - Marcspar
4) - Empyfree
5) - Ledad
6) - Donny Dont

You will all be individually advised of your shipping information.

:wave:Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (May 9, 2008)

:wave:Cheers, Carol


----------



## Unforgiven (May 9, 2008)

Notification received. 


Thanks for the information. :thumbsup:


Now, for the wait........


----------



## george tichbourne (May 9, 2008)

Bimmerboy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> Something tells me I should've gotten in on this.


 
Next time we do something you'll have to come on in and join us 
Thanks for the kind words, we'll give Maggie and hug for you,

Cheers, Carol


----------



## LEDad (May 9, 2008)

Carol and George,

I have received your notification and will be eagerly awaiting the postman's visit. I would like to thank Carol and George for making this dream a reality and to thank Shiesz as well for his efforts, which helped make this a very special experience. Thanks again.


----------



## SilverFox (May 9, 2008)

Hello Carol and George,

#11 received.

What a work of art.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Dont (May 10, 2008)

Thank you for the notification. Now I'll be sitting on my steps waiting for the package! 
So much for the next week's productivity; and of course I'll be preoccupied when it arrives.

Thanks for everyone who made this possible.

Joe


----------



## Reima (May 10, 2008)

Received my package today.
RC


----------



## Empyfree (May 11, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> 4) - Emptyfree



I feel empty...

Glad it's shipped though! I'm enjoying being back in the states, even if it does mean lots of backbreaking work raking pine needles in an effort to get our sumer camp ready for the kids arriving in about six weeks!

I'm going to sit next to the post box now... will update when it arrives!


----------



## george tichbourne (May 12, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> I feel empty...
> 
> Glad it's shipped though! I'm enjoying being back in the states, even if it does mean lots of backbreaking work raking pine needles in an effort to get our sumer camp ready for the kids arriving in about six weeks!
> 
> I'm going to sit next to the post box now... will update when it arrives!


 
My apologies, I think I've made a few errors with these forum names that you fellows use -  Shouldn't be too long.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (May 12, 2008)

oh, no offense Empyfree, but even up to that last post i always read your name as EmpTy free..

Crenshaw


----------



## Empyfree (May 12, 2008)

No worries! It started life as an adaptation of "MP3" as I was one of the first people in my circle of friends to start collecting music digitally rather than on disc... They nicknamed me "empy" back then, I adapted it for the web!

I keep pestering Alana, our office girl here at camp, checking to see if the post's come yet! anybody know how long it should take to reach Maine?


----------



## Steve L (May 12, 2008)

Hi Empyfree,
You can track it here; http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm?from=home&page=0035trackandconfirm


----------



## george tichbourne (May 12, 2008)

We are looking forward to hearing from everyone once their orders hit. There is one last parcel ready to go, we're just waiting for clearance from the owner before it ships.  

George is going to write a follow up to the project - I'm not sure but that could be after Everyone has received their order.

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (May 12, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> No worries! It started life as an adaptation of "MP3" as I was one of the first people in my circle of friends to start collecting music digitally rather than on disc... They nicknamed me "empy" back then, I adapted it for the web!
> 
> I keep pestering Alana, our office girl here at camp, checking to see if the post's come yet! anybody know how long it should take to reach Maine?


 
Thanks for the explanation that should help me remember how to spell it 

Whatever the time line I'm sure the delivery isn't going to be fast enought

Carol


----------



## tvodrd (May 12, 2008)

#15 arrived today- Nice knife! I like the maple leaf tooled on the back side of the leather sheath!  I think I get to visit the Toronto area end of the month on business.

Larry


----------



## george tichbourne (May 12, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> #15 arrived today- Nice knife! I like the maple leaf tooled on the back side of the leather sheath!  I think I get to visit the Toronto area end of the month on business.
> 
> Larry


 
 That would be WONDERFUL !!! - It would be great to have you pop in, we'd love nothing more than to meet more of you fellows in person :wave:

Oh.....................glad you like the knife & sheath :thumbsup:


Cheers, Carol & George


----------



## Crenshaw (May 12, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> No worries! It started life as an adaptation of "MP3" as I was one of the first people in my circle of friends to start collecting music digitally rather than on disc... They nicknamed me "empy" back then, I adapted it for the web!
> 
> I keep pestering Alana, our office girl here at camp, checking to see if the post's come yet! anybody know how long it should take to reach Maine?


thats interesting! of course none of us collect mp3s form anything other then legitamate MP3 stores now right...



Crenshaw


----------



## tvodrd (May 12, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> That would be WONDERFUL !!! - It would be great to have you pop in, we'd love nothing more than to meet more of you fellows in person :wave:
> 
> Oh.....................glad you like the knife & sheath :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Where I have to go is ~150 mi NE of Toronto! I'll look it up tomorrow, and post back. Doubt I'll be able to drop by. 

Larrry


----------



## george tichbourne (May 13, 2008)

tvodrd said:


> Where I have to go is ~150 mi NE of Toronto! I'll look it up tomorrow, and post back. Doubt I'll be able to drop by.
> 
> Larrry[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## george tichbourne (May 13, 2008)

Larry, our shop is on the NW corner of Pearson Airport so if you are arriving by air let us know.

George


----------



## Steve L (May 13, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Carol and George. They are a real pleasure to have met and I'm happy to call them friends. Very nice people indeed!!

Now onto the knife. I received it yesterday:wow:. It's a very beautiful knife. It fits great in my hand and is more substantial then I thought it would be, by just looking at the pictures. You can tell by just looking at the knife, the amount of time and care that went into this project.

This was a very nice experience and I would personally like to thank everyone involved.:thanks::goodjob:. 
Thanks Steve


----------



## Monocrom (May 13, 2008)

Carol.... Are you and George feeling better?


----------



## george tichbourne (May 13, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Carol.... Are you and George feeling better?


 
Thankyou for asking  I'm getting there, George has more tests to endure and at the Dr's today it seems George is now the proud papa of a 1/2" dia kidney stone :shakehead

This seems to be the year of the Doctor.......................

Overall George is starting to feel abit better but is quite tired, that will pass over time. How kind of you to ask. "Thankyou"

Hope all is well in your house.

Cheers, Carol:wave:


----------



## tvodrd (May 13, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Thankyou for asking  I'm getting there, George has more tests to endure and at the Dr's today it seems George is now the proud papa of a 1/2" dia kidney stone :shakehead:
> 
> Cheers, Carol:wave:



OUCH! (Fortunately, based on the experiences of friends!)

My destination will be Kingston, midway between Toronto and Montreal on the 401 according to my map software. I will be visiting with others, and lack a clue where we will fly into, and even if it's Toronto, I doubt I'll be able to arrainge a side diversion. (Can't rule it out, either  )

Larry


----------



## Sigman (May 14, 2008)

1/2"???


----------



## Monocrom (May 14, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Overall George is starting to feel abit better but is quite tired, that will pass over time. How kind of you to ask. "Thankyou"
> 
> Hope all is well in your house.
> 
> Cheers, Carol:wave:


 
Overall, I can't complain.

Here's hoping that the face of the doctor is something that becomes a distant memory in your home.


----------



## Unforgiven (May 14, 2008)

Mine arrived today and I'm very please. The leather sheath is so rigid and fine, it reminds me of a horse saddle. 

Excellent work! :goodjob:


Thank you George and Carol for doing this for us!

You said you are looking for something else to do for us? How about a stand or display case for our knives? One that could display the knife in either direction maybe? Or even include a space for the sheath?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 15, 2008)

I think mine's at the post office now, hopefully I"ll be able to pick it up in the next day or two. 
:kiss: to Carol and  to George. Get well soon.


----------



## JohnTz (May 15, 2008)

God how did I miss this? These are fantastic. If you do another one I'm in!

Great work.


----------



## Empyfree (May 15, 2008)

According to USPS website mine was "delivered" at 11:29am today... Only problem is nobody at camp has seen it... I'll give it until the postie arrives tomorrow and then start panicking if it's not here!

Hopefully this doesn't spoil the record and become the "Lord Lucan" of the knife world!


----------



## george tichbourne (May 15, 2008)

UPDATE : May 15th, 2008 - *FINAL SHIPMENT LEFT TODAY !!!!*

-------------------------
The final shipment left today- below are the list of fellows:

1) Tensixteen
2) Tensixteen Sr.
3) Ghostreaction
4) Sesh
5) Crenshaw

---------------------------------
*This is kind of a sad day for us because now ALL of the project has been shipped. There are no more. :mecry:*

*Your PROJECT is TOTALLY COMPLETE :wave:

What we're waiting for is to hear from everyone who received one.*
*There are a number of you still awaiting arrival but it shouldn't be long. The ones that shipped today will take a little longer.*

*We'll keep checking the thread for photos and arrival notices.*

:wave::mecry: Carol & George
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (May 15, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> According to USPS website mine was "delivered" at 11:29am today... Only problem is nobody at camp has seen it... I'll give it until the postie arrives tomorrow and then start panicking if it's not here!
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't spoil the record and become the "Lord Lucan" of the knife world!


 
I wouldn't start to panic yet here's what I found on the site: To me that means that it arrived at the post office in your area and likely will arrive to you tomorrow.

Label/Receipt Number: CE49 4487 262C A
Detailed Results:










Delivered, May 15, 2008, 11:29 am, BELGRADE, ME 04917



Origin Post is Preparing Shipment



Foreign International Dispatch, May 10, 2008, 1:59 am, TORONTO-A, CANADA



Foreign Acceptance, May 09, 2008, 2:57 pm, CANADA
Cheers, Carol


----------



## george tichbourne (May 15, 2008)

JohnTz said:


> God how did I miss this? These are fantastic. If you do another one I'm in!
> 
> Great work.


 
 I can't imagine how you missed this  there has been a picture on the top of the forum for months now. Missie just took it down this past week when major work has been taking place on the forum.

We'd love to have you join in if something else gets started

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (May 15, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> You said you are looking for something else to do for us? How about a stand or display case for our knives? One that could display the knife in either direction maybe? Or even include a space for the sheath?


 
THankyou but George isn't a wood worker, he's a metal worker, i.e. knives, sterling silver bably spoons, that kind of thing, and of course wood as in handles 

Appreciate the thought ,

Cheers, Carol


----------



## J_Oei (May 15, 2008)

Got mine. #31.

This is my first fixed blade, as all my other knives are folders.
The quality of this thing is great!!! I may seriously have to
rethink my position on fixed blades.

Now I just have to figure out how to mount the sheath on my
belt. Any ideas?


----------



## Empyfree (May 15, 2008)

Cheers Carol.

I'm not used to the USPS website... There's not that many of us here at camp yet, we're mainly just setting up and getting ready for the kids arriving in June, but there's still enough folk around for a package to be "intercepted..." 

I've spent the past four days raking up pine needles... Hopefully tomorrow we'll move onto something more productive, like polishing the grass or dusting the lake...!


----------



## george tichbourne (May 15, 2008)

J_Oei said:


> Got mine. #31.
> 
> This is my first fixed blade, as all my other knives are folders.
> The quality of this thing is great!!! I may seriously have to
> ...


 
Greetings "J" - you have the kydex sheath and that particular configuration is intended as a neck sheath NOT a belt sheath. Now the leather sheaths that George made up for some of the group have a belt loop that you slip your belt thru. 

If you would like a leather sheath George can make one up. Cost would be $50 plus shipping and handling and approx 1 1/2wks.

To wear the kydex sheath you require cord, leather lace, or something of that sort, run the cord thru the two holes at the bottom so that the knife handle is aiming towards the floor.

Hope that helps 

Glad you like the knife, check out our Art page to see some fancy fixed blades, George also makes some gorgeous folders 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## george tichbourne (May 15, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Cheers Carol.
> 
> I'm not used to the USPS website... There's not that many of us here at camp yet, we're mainly just setting up and getting ready for the kids arriving in June, but there's still enough folk around for a package to be "intercepted..."
> 
> I've spent the past four days raking up pine needles... Hopefully tomorrow we'll move onto something more productive, like polishing the grass or dusting the lake...!


 
Sounds like fun, maybe you could take the day tomorrow and position yourself at the post box 

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Crenshaw (May 15, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> UPDATE : May 15th, 2008 - *FINAL SHIPMENT LEFT TODAY !!!!*
> 
> -------------------------
> The final shipment left today- below are the list of fellows:
> ...


:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
yay!

Crenshaw


----------



## LEDad (May 16, 2008)

George and Carol,

I received my knife yesterday and it is really amazing. I ordered one because I liked the design that was being considered, but I must say, the reality is so much more impressive than the design. It is obvious that this knife was made by a real craftsman. I had considered buying more than one when I saw the design, but wavered, and now I am really sorry. 

Thank you very much for your patience and courtesies in the course of the "creative" process and for the superb knife that you created. I also received the sheaths and they are perfect for the knife. Thanks again.

Barney


----------



## Empyfree (May 16, 2008)

It's here!!!!

The wonderful postal service delivered it to the wrong address (how many summer camps they think are in the are I don't know...) and it arrived today with an re-direct instruction attached to it!

Awesome... Simply awesome. Thanks to everyone involved in this project. Carol, I read the letter before I opened the wrapping on the knife, thanks for making the final part of the project feel so personal.

Now I have to explain to everybody here why I felt inclined to spend this sort of money on a knife, only one guy understands my reasons, and he's gutted he didn't jump into the purchase earlier!

Gotta fly now, my grass is not going to get polished without me...


----------



## george tichbourne (May 18, 2008)

Good to hear the knives are arriving and everyone is happy.

We're having our first long wkend of the summer and we still have the furnace on :shakehead

Waiting to hear more knives have arrived.

Have a great weekend,

Cheers, Carol & George


----------



## george tichbourne (May 20, 2008)

Have any more knives arrived !?!?!  

Cheers, Carol


----------



## Donny Dont (May 20, 2008)

Hi Carol,

The knife arrived safe and sound today. I am very impressed. The knife fits my hand beautifully and it cuts so smoothly: form and function perfectly matched. The handle material is gorgeous. I cannot let my wife see the knife, or she would claim it for herself simply because of the color of the wood. (And maybe because she thinks I have too many knives already . . .)

Thank you, George, for making such a splendid knife, and thank you, Carol, for making the process so vividly available to us. I learned so much! And finally, thank you to those at CPF who made this project possible by organizing, designing, commenting on and purchasing.

I will treasure this piece of art for a long time.

Joe


----------



## Telkin (May 21, 2008)

My brother took some Macro pictures of the fantastic knife. Thought I'd share.


----------



## george tichbourne (May 21, 2008)

Great Photos !!!! You'll have to bring that camera over one day for us to see.

Really was impressed with the crispness. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers, Carol & George


----------



## Darell (May 21, 2008)

Mmmm, yes. Very crsipy. While still being chewy in the middle. Excellent.


----------



## marcspar (May 21, 2008)

Mine arrived. I love it - thank you, George & Carol. 

Marc


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 21, 2008)

Telkin said:


>



Very cool how the CPF etching has what looks like a dark-ish gold embossing (is that the correct term?) around the outer edges. How is that effect created?


----------



## george tichbourne (May 22, 2008)

UPDATE on SINGAPORE parcel May 22/08
-------------------------------------------
*Gentlemen - and there are 5 of you waiting for your parcel*
*It is as of today in your customs dept in Singapore. See Below :*
*
Item Number*: EE102176056CA
*Product Type*: Xpresspost International 
Date of EventTime of EventLocationDescriptionRetail LocationSignatory Name2008/05/2110:39Item has been sent to customs in the destination country 2008/05/2108:22International item arrived in destination country 2008/05/2014:43SIN,Singapore Item out for delivery 2008/05/2013:00International item arrived in destination country 2008/05/1609:43International item has left Canada 2008/05/1515:15MISSISSAUGA, ON 
CHEERS , CAROLItem accepted at the Post Office


----------



## george tichbourne (May 22, 2008)

The golden look around the edge of the CPF logo is a slight residue of oxide produced when the laser burned into the steel. I rubbed each logo after it returned from the etcher to remove as much of the oxidation as possible but some remained along the edges.

George


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

yup, nick just texted me to say he will probably have them in his hands by monday.

you mean that nice looking gold trim is a _defect_ ?
if only defects in lights looked that nice...:candle:



Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (May 22, 2008)

In fact that residue is a nitride of chromium produced when the laser heats the metal up hot enough to vapourize it.

On finer lettering I just leave it because it imparts a golden hue to the etch.

George


----------



## george tichbourne (May 23, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> you mean that nice looking gold trim is a _defect_ ?
> :candle:
> Crenshaw


 
NO - it's not a defect.  It's a result of the process and if it read as a defect that is not correct. I'll have to have a little chat with George 

Looking forward to hearing from you fellows when you get your parcel out of customs !!! 

Heard from one of the fellows and his parcel has arrived in Indonesia. 

There are people we haven't heard from but by this point everyone should have their knives.

Cheers, Carol :wave:
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 23, 2008)

BIG congrats to George and Carol for a job well done, fine job.:twothumbs


----------



## Telkin (May 23, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> Great Photos !!!! You'll have to bring that camera over one day for us to see.
> 
> Really was impressed with the crispness. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers, Carol & George




Thanks! I had a good cooperative subject to take pictures of. 

Absolutely, will stop by with the camera when I have some spare time and possibly take some cute pictures of Maggie.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 23, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> NO - it's not a defect.  It's a result of the process and if it read as a defect that is not correct. I'll have to have a little chat with George
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you fellows when you get your parcel out of customs !!!
> 
> ...


i was kidding Carol..

i was implying that the knife looks so nice, and of such high quality, even a "defect" so called, looks fantastic.

Crenshaw


----------



## Mdinana (May 23, 2008)

george tichbourne said:


> There are people we haven't heard from but by this point everyone should have their knives.
> 
> Cheers, Carol :wave:
> http://www.tichbourneknives.com
> 905-670-0200


 
Well, I know you haven't heard from me. That's because while my knife is (HOPEFULLY!) still sitting at a Michigan post office, the Navy has me sitting in a hotel in Virginia til tomorrow afternoon. 

You can be that if I can make it to get my mail before the office closes tomorrow, I'm gonna be a happy camper. If not, it'll have to wait til Tuesday and Memorial Day (argh!).


----------



## tensixteen (May 24, 2008)

Woohoo!...mine's here!..and so is my Dad's, Ghost's, Sesh's, and Crenshaw's..Here's a pic of mine!!








Thanks George for breathing life into my design!..

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## schiesz (May 24, 2008)

I've been hoping to see that your's arrived Nick. Good to hear that you didn't have any customs problems or anything. Thank you for your design and helping to make this project a reality.


----------



## shuter (May 25, 2008)

I received the CPF knife and am very happy with it. The design is unique, with nice lines yet functional. Most of all I want to thank Carrol and George for the way they took us through the complete process. Special people... Special knife.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 25, 2008)

im not free to meet nick and get my knife today... oh well, soon enough i will have it..:twothumbs:

Crenshaw


----------



## Mdinana (May 25, 2008)

Yes, it WAS at the post office. Beautiful work with the handle. I really like the blade shape as well, almost Bowie-esque. I have to say, it's a lot more robust than I thought it would be. For some reason I had a thin knife (like a kitchen knife) in my head! Thank you so much for a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 26, 2008)

George, Carol, Nick and schiesz...

:rock: Thank you so much for this wonderful blade.

Carol do tell George that the very first time I held the CPF blade it just begs to be use and I am very sure it will serve me well  

The work is clean and the blade is stout! I like it loads. 

The horizontal sheath that Nick got is super :rock:


----------



## GhostReaction (May 26, 2008)

George, Carol, Nick and schiesz...

:rock: Thank you so much for this wonderful blade.

Carol do tell George that the very first time I held the CPF blade it just begs to be use and I am very sure it will serve me well  

The work is clean and the blade is stout! I like it loads. 

The horizontal sheath that Nick got is super :rock:


----------



## george tichbourne (May 27, 2008)

Well, we have heard from nearly everyone. Crenshaw ?? you pick up your knife yet ??? I've a feeling you are the last one to actually take delivery.
Looking forward to hearing you have picked it up. 

It's really lonesome around here these days, George & I used to rush home to check the forum to see what was going on, or I'd have pictures to send to Chris to put up for me. These days we get home and theres nothing, 

This must be what "empty nesters" feel like. I don't like it ...........

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## Crenshaw (May 27, 2008)

Hi Carol! i havnt got it yet, My Schedule and Nick's schedule dont coincide very well....He met the rest on sunday, but i wasnt free.likley, ill be getting it from him on thursday. Dont worry! ill take plenty of pictures once i get it, and i get an oppotunity to borrow my friend's camera again...

Crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw (May 29, 2008)

i met nick up today. got it.

i must say the amount of time and effort that went into the packing, the letter, the made in canda stickers, and everything....wow....:bow:

the knife, piece of art.

i have one concern though, after taking it in and out from the kydex a few times ( cos i take it out, admire, put it back....repeat)
it seems to have developed, for lack a a better word, scratches on the side....is this normal? is that why it was shipped in the plastic wrap thingy?

thanks!

pictures will follow asap

Crenshaw


----------



## george tichbourne (May 29, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> i have one concern though, after taking it in and out from the kydex a few times ( cos i take it out, admire, put it back....repeat)
> it seems to have developed, for lack a a better word, scratches on the side....is this normal? is that why it was shipped in the plastic wrap thingy?
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Crenshaw, so pleased you finally have your knife. 

To answer your question about the scratches and the kydex sheath,
yes, that is very normal for that kind of sheath. As to why we cover in SPV coating - we do that with everything that leaves our shop - our aim to send our customers something as pristine as possible. It's a given fact that once something - no matter what it is is used it will show signs of usage. Kydex does tend to be a little harder on product than leather but even the best leather will scuff - not so much the blade but the knives that have guards. Just the nature of the beast. 

Looking forward to seeing those photos 

Cheers, Carol & George


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 30, 2008)

Just thought I'd mention that I've had my knife for a couple days now. First impression was it's a bit heavier than I'm used to. I've played with and used a lot of production folders and a couple fixed blades for the past 12 years so a heavier and thicker handle is definitely a change. 
The work on the handle is very well done by the way. I'll see if I can get an amateur picture or two up over the next couple days. But first I need to finish up the blade with a nice rub and a bit of oil. 
I use choji oil on all my steel knives as I have a lot of it for my swords. Do I need to worry about this reacting any way with the dymondwood? Figure I should ask first just in case.

Thanks 

P.S. How's George doing? I hope he has a swift recovery after all that's been going on.


----------



## george tichbourne (May 30, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Just thought I'd mention that I've had my knife for a couple days now. First impression was it's a bit heavier than I'm used to. I've played with and used a lot of production folders and a couple fixed blades for the past 12 years so a heavier and thicker handle is definitely a change.
> The work on the handle is very well done by the way. I'll see if I can get an amateur picture or two up over the next couple days. But first I need to finish up the blade with a nice rub and a bit of oil.
> I use choji oil on all my steel knives as I have a lot of it for my swords. Do I need to worry about this reacting any way with the dymondwood? Figure I should ask first just in case.
> 
> ...


 
Good to hear from you, glad you like your knife.

DO NOT OIL your blade !!! This is not mild steel or factory grade it is the highest grade cutlery stainless steel and does NOT like to be oiled.
Swords in particular are a totally different animal often not stainless steel.
Do as you will but we strongly suggest you leave the blade alone.

We are not familiar with that oil and this is the first time we have worked with Dymond wood so unable to give you a factual response. Our suggestion however remains the same, it's not necessary so suggest you don't.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 30, 2008)

Choji oil is pretty much 99% mineral oil. Guess I'll leave it be then. 
Yes any "real" production katana sword is definitely not stainless. Most of what I have is 1060 or 9260 steel. No crazy folded tamahagane nihontos or new fangled L6 stuff yet. My budget is too limited.
I use a small amount of choji oil on a lot of my other blades though and haven't seen a problem in storage or use yet. I have everything from cheap steel that rusts and pits when I think about water while in the same room to higher grade steel of the month stuff like D2 and ZDP 189. Hopefully I'm not doing any damage to them by cleaning every few months. Most of them do get used.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 2, 2008)

Gentlemen, there are a couple we have not heard from but by all accounts, all the knives have been received and everyone should have one by now.

It was a fun project to work on, and certainly being in contact with all of you on a regular basis was really great. We enjoyed dealing with all of you.

For any of you looking for another knife, be it outdoor, folding, art collectable, bowie, tactical or Kitchen give us a call *905-670-0200 *or send us an e-mail *[email protected]*

Once the system here is up and working well, you may see some of George's work in the Marketplace for sale. 

"Thankyou" for being such a great group to work with, it's been a pleasure. :wave: 

Keep your eyes open, George is just about finished "His" knife from this project. (It's different)  We'll have to ask Chris to post it for us 

Cheers, Carol
http://www.tichbourneknives.com
905-670-0200


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine made a pitstop and will be joining me shortly.


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mine made a pitstop and will be joining me shortly.


 
Bart - Have you received your knife yet ?!?!?!?

Carol


----------



## Unforgiven (Jun 6, 2008)

Carol,

[email protected]'s knife is waiting for some other items to arrive to ship with it. Combining the trip so to speak. I suspect his knife will be on its way to him within a week or so.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2008)

Poor [email protected].... I'm still enjoying mine!


----------



## george tichbourne (Jun 8, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> Carol,
> 
> [email protected]'s knife is waiting for some other items to arrive to ship with it. Combining the trip so to speak. I suspect his knife will be on its way to him within a week or so.


 
Poor [email protected], I thought that Nick and the fellows would be the last to recieve their knives and here after all this it's [email protected]. Sorry [email protected], we could have sent it direct you know 

Well, hopefully, you'll enjoy it more once it finally arrives.

Cheers, Carol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

No need to feel sorry for me Carol, when it does get here I'm sure I will love it.

I know I could have had it shipped directly to me, but I'm frugal and had some other things I needed to order as well.


----------

